# Getting Ripped with Synthetek



## Elvia1023

This is my new log showing everything I train, eat and take over the next few months. I am going to put everything I have into this so plan to really transform my physique in a relatively short time. My aim is to basically get as lean as possible whilst still eating a healthy and well balanced diet. I will start with a decent amount of carbs but everything will be 100% clean. Over time I will lower overall carbs and implement carb cycling with the number of very low days increasing. 

Over the next month my diet will consist of chicken/turkey breast, synthepure, EAA's/BCAA's, beef, eggs, fruits (various berries, apples, bananas, oranges, pineapple, mango), oats, jasmine rice, pasta, almond butter, cashew butter, extra virgin olive oil, extra virgin coconut oil, bifidus yoghurt and various greens (spinach, broccoli, kale, romain lettuce etc).

Over time I will take away many of the carbs especially the fruit apart from the berries (blueberries, blackberries and raspberries).

Hormones are currently 500mg test per week and I just added in 50mg adrol pre workout. 2moro I will add in 40mg dbol per day split 20-20. Next week I will likely add in tren e at 200mg per week and slowly move up to a max of 600mg per week (if I think ok at that dose). I will lower the test to 400mg for the majority of the contest then taper that down near to the end. I plan to add in avar at some point starting at 50mg per day. At the moment I am using 12.5mg MK-677 per day and plan to keep that in for most of the contest. I have 6 vials of 5mg cjc 1295 with dac and will add that in soon and run it for approx 8 weeks. I will also start some MT2 to help me get a bit darker and for it's other benefits (appetite suppression, slin sensitivity, darken facial hair and sexual benefits).

I will be starting a syntherol chest cycle very soon and will begin at 0.5ml in 9 spots in each pec and increase the volume over time. I also plan to use syntherol in other muscles to help keep fullness and give them that extra "pop" as I diet down. 

From tomorrow synthetine and syntheselen will be dosed at 6ml each per day dosed 3ml pre workout and 3ml in the evening. This combo is amazing for fat loss and vascularity so I expect great things. Synthergine will be used for the next 3 months to help keep my liver healthy so I can make the best gains possible.

Training will be a mixture of everything. Very high volume as I simply love it. Although I will be watching the weight over time as the last thing I want is to get injured especially as the risk gets higher the leaner I become. Guys may know I have really bad lower back issues so I work around them. I will also use common sense when training chest during my syntherol cycle to avoid any possible issues. That means limited poundage but lots of squeezing and basically making every rep as hard as possible. I have just started doing cardio so will carry that on and increase duration over time. 

I had my gf take pics earlier on. We are moving apartments next week but I didn't want to wait that long to get pics done. Here it is very awkward and thats why all my recent pics tend to be in my small bathroom. It's a studio and the main room has one light over a fixed table and it's fairly dull so it's pointless getting pics taken in there. 

These are genuinely the best pics out of all she took  Would I fuck post up the others. Some make my arms look tiny and my legs like I have never trained them. I guess that's common when you are 6ft 2 and not 300 pounds. The newspaper is the weekedn edition. I picked up another but they wanted $8.50 for a newspaper I can't even read  Here are my starting pics...


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## Elvia1023

I am the opposite of arrogant but pics do not do me justice at all. It's definitely harder in pics alone when you are tall. I guess it just shows how important posing and camera angles are because in some pics my arms look about 14 inches  I don't like how small my hamstrings look either and I abuse them. I got my calves up to 18.5 inches with syntherol but in some pics they look about 12  My back double bi-cep is horrible too. I have some acne scarring from stupidly leaving acne in the past so that's why I never usually post back pics. I haven't measured my quads but they were 28 inches a while back and they look shit in some pics. Regardless of all of that I hope in 3 months times I am going to impress a lot of people because I am a man on a mission


----------



## Elvia1023

Earlier I trained legs and had a great workout. Prewrkout I used 3ml syntheselen and 3ml synthetine and 50mg adrol. It's great to be back on the combo and I have noticed a difference straightaway in regards to energy and vascularity. The Genotec adrol is super strong and my 3rd tab so far. I am made up as it's hard to find good adrol and this has me pumped up like to the max during training. It is giving me acid reflux issues and I just had a minor nose bleed so I need to monitor both. My leg session consited of:

Leg Press calf presses... about 10 sets of 20-10 reps with stretches between every set.
Tibialis DB Raises on a flat bench... 4 sets of 40-20 reps going up to a 34kg db.
Hip Adductor supersetted with Hip Abductor... 5 sets of 20-15 reps for each rotating with no rest between all 10 sets.
Seated Leg Curls... started with 40, 30 then 20 reps. Moved onto approx 15-10 reps for 4 sets with heavy weight with 25-15 partials after each set. Supersetted the last 2 sets with sumo stance leg press pushing with my heels for 2 sets.
Horizontal Leg Press... 3 sets of 20 reps supersetted with 3 sets of walking lunges with 12kg db's.
Squats holding a db elevated on 2 foot platforms (can't do barbell squats due to me lower back)... 2 sets of 20 reps then 1 final set with 34kg db for 40 reps then 19 (complete failure) reps with my bodyweight.
Leg extension... 1 quick set after the above with light weight just to kill me off... 15 very slow reps.

The above really took it out of me. Most was hard training but I only really pushed it during the leg curls and final set of squats with leg extensions. Sometimes I can overdo it and can't walk properly for 1 week so this is a happy medium... no walking properly for 3 days max 

I have trained 3 days in a row so 2moro will be an off day and just spent resting and concentrating on getting lots of good food in. I will start prepping my meals 2moro. 3 meals will be chicken/turkey with rice or pasta so those are ideal to do. Most of my other meals I want to cook fresh due to taste (eggs, oats etc).


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are going good. My diet is pretty much how I have been eating for the last few months without any of the bad stuff. I think just taking away the bad things plus adding in cardio will be enough for the next few weeks. So no burger and fries or no bowls of cereal... they have been replaced with lean protein and greens/salad. 

As I go along I will start to lower calories and increase protein. Right now though my carbs are fairly high. I am doing little things such as my breakfast on training days will be whole eggs, salad and bread but on non training days no bread. I have been meaning to mention bread. The breads from my local bakery over here are great quality, full of protein and fibre and I digest them very well. So I will be keeping it in for the next month but sure when I lower carbs they will be one of the first things to go. 

I eat 2 meals before going to the gym and they will stay the same for the next month. The eggs, salad and bread being first and second will be oats, banana and sticky toffee pudding protein powder mixed in  After the gym will always be lean protein and jasmine rice. Then the rest of my meals will consist of synthepure, chicken, turkey, salad, greens, jasmine rice, pasta, sweet potatoes, fruit, bifidus yoghurt, almond butter, cashew butter, EVOO, almonds and eggs. The last 1-2 meals of each day will be protein and fat.

Yesterday I trained back with rear delts and it looked like...

Warm up using cables (straight arm pulldowns, and rows at various angles).
Machine Row... About 7 sets of 15-10 reps going up to 4 plates a side. Full stretch and every rep was paused. Minimal rest between sets.
Hammer Strength Pulldowns... the last 3 sets of the above I supersetted with 15 reps on this. 
Machine High Rows... 3 sets of 15 slow reps
Lat Pulldown... about 12 sets of 15-10 reps using 5 different grips (wide grip, medium grip, wide hammer, close underhand, close hammer)
Assisted pullups... 1 set to failure
Machine Low Rows... 3 sets on each side for 20-15 reps
Deadlifts on cable row machine... 4 sets of 20-15 reps
Standing bent over cable rows... 3 sets of 15 reps and 4th set to failure with full weight rack (22 reps).
Cable straight arm pushdowns... 3 sets of aprox 20 reps.
Incline Bench Rear Delt Raises... about 5 set of 20-15 reps going up to 22kg db's. Last set was a drop set using 22kg then 10kg db's.
Rear Delt Raise on the Lateral Raise Machine... 6 set of 15-10 reps
One arm rear delt cable pulls... 3 sets on each side for 20-15 reps
Lower back machine extentions... 3 sets of 20-15 reps
Lower back extensions... 2 sets of 15 reps
Back stretches on mat.

I think about 2 hours duration and I felt great. Today I will be training chest, shoulders and tri-ceps at my mates new gym  3ml synthetine and syntheselen pre workout plus 50mg adrol and 20mg dbol


----------



## psych

Fuckin A man!!!!! Kickin ass


----------



## Magnus82

Very cool log Elvia.  This will be fun to follow!


----------



## Ricky_blobby

Please tell me you don't have to bathe in that little midget tub bro


----------



## Sully

Ricky_blobby said:


> Please tell me you don't have to bathe in that little midget tub bro



Is that a tub? I thought it was a sink.


----------



## Sully

And not to be "that guy", but there's a subforum specifically for member logs.


----------



## Elvia1023

On Wed I trained chest, shoulders and tri-ceps in my mates gym. It's the first time I have trained there so all the equipment is new to me. Same exercises but it's always good using new equipment due to the different feel, tension and angles etc. I trained for an hour and nothing too intense but it's good to have a different gym available to me.

Yesterday I trained legs and that was a whole different story. I bought some fatburner tabs and aminos so added them into the equation. Plus 3ml synthetine and 3ml syntheselen and I was ready to go. My workout looked like:

Warm up on stationary bike
Standing Calf Raises in my socks... about 10 sets of 20 to 10 reps going up to full weight rack. I stretched my calves between every set and for the last 3 sets supersetted with bodyweight calf raises.
Calf Extensions... 4 sets of approx 15 reps
Leg Press Calf Press... 8 sets of approx 20-10 reps with partials on the last 2 sets.
Standing Hamstring Curls on Leg Extension Machine... 4 sets of 15 reps for each side.
Lying Leg Curls... about 10 sets of 40 to 10 reps with partials (10-25) on the last 4 sets.
Leg Extensions... 2 sets of 40 and 30 reps
Leg Press... about 15-20 sets of 40 to 8 reps... super intense and various rest pause sets.
Leg Extensions... 3 sets of 20-15 slow reps killling off my legs.
I only ever train legs at this gym and it has 2 great ab machines so I always end with about 5 sets on each machine.
Finished with leg and back stretches on a mat.

I was destroyed after legs and after my post workout meal I ended up going to bed early. Today is an off day and letting my body recovery. I have noticed major improvements in recovery since starting synthetine and syntheselen.


----------



## Elvia1023

psych said:


> Fuckin A man!!!!! Kickin ass



I will try 



Magnus82 said:


> Very cool log Elvia.  This will be fun to follow!



Thanks matey. Please do and comment when you can.



Ricky_blobby said:


> Please tell me you don't have to bathe in that little midget tub bro





Lil' Sully said:


> Is that a tub? I thought it was a sink.



I can't fit in it. My head touches the ceiling when I stand in it. I pretty much go the gym to get all my showers. I have had a few in there but had to sit down  We have actually just got the keys to a new apartment so things will be much better. This crappy little apartment is in the best area of Geneva so is still very expensive.


----------



## Elvia1023

I didn't train over the weekend as my back felt very tight plus I needed the rest. My knees have also starting hurting me but nothing major. I will adjust things in regards to leg training to prevent it becoming a big issue. Life has been busy and stressful recently but all is good. We have the keys to our new apartment so very happy. It's not nice from the outside but much bigger inside and the location is great so I am very happy. It's unfurnished so we have to buy everything for it. On Sat we bought a fridge, oven and bed so the basics are covered.

Most days have been 3ml synthetine and 3ml syntheselen but that will be 6ml of each from today. I planned to start 6ml yesterday but ended up leaving the gym due to my back etc. Synthergine is helping a lot but the adrol has still lowered my appetite slightly... I guess that is a good thing.

Hormones are still 500mg test per week with 50mg adrol and 20mg dbol per day. I will up the dbol to 40mg soon. I have test c and tren e to add in very soon. I probably should have got test p and tren a but the less pinning will suit me. I haven't used test c for ages but my body seems to like it so I picked that. I also got some avar to add in at a later day. I should have got some mast so I will probably order some and start it at a later date. Due to the late addition I will get mast p.

I received some supplements recently. Here is a pic...






2 Amino Complex without stimulants and 2 with stimulants (300mg caffeine per 2 scoops). I will be using the standard one throughout the day to give me a steady flow of aminos and keep me hydrated. The other one will be consumed during training to give keep energy levels high and again the steady supply of aminos and hydration. I also got a bag of sticky toffee pudding flavoured whey to go in my morning oats.

I decided to get a standard fat burner just incase I ever need a boost in the day. It was mainly bought for my gf though as she wanted to try something to give her energy and it does just that. I used 2 caps before training legs the other day and I was wired and really focused. NitroExtreme is a pump product which I definitely don't need but just figured I would add it in pre workout. I love HBCD's but they had none (or Vitargo) so I got some dextrose. It's costs next to nothing and figured it's good to have on hand as I have no carb powders. I used 50g the other day in my aminos when I trained legs. I will probably have 50g intra workout every time I train legs. I also added some red fruit powder just for added anti oxidants.

I take a small amount of health supplements and wanted to add a good multi vitamin and some fish oil to the list. Plus coconut oil, cashew butter and almond butter for more good fats in my diet. Quite a lot of my meals recently have been lean protein (usually synthepure) with 1 table spoon of nut butter.

So far today I have had a synthepure shake and 1 tablespoon of cashew butter just after waking. Then later 5 whole eggs with salad and one small piece of baguette. Pre workout will be oats with banana and sticky toffee protein powder mixed in. I will be training chest and back today and supersetting both for every set. My back is still very tight but feels better and I know today will be a good one. Not mentioned this but I have been suffering from severe tinnitus recently and it is better today so a big bonus. For the last 2 weeks I have been near deaf for large parts of the day. Sometimes for the first few hours of a day I have been completely deaf and can't hear my gf talk to me so it's had it's benefits


----------



## psych

Lil' Sully said:


> And not to be "that guy", but there's a subforum specifically for member logs.


 I agree....


----------



## Elvia1023

In this log/thread I will be running a syntherol cycle in my chest so I have been given permission to put this thread here by Big A. Synthetek love members running honest and open logs on their products. I will be posting pics throughout and excited to start it very soon. I am also running synthetine/syntheselen for fat loss and health benefits. If you guys decide to run a syntherol log I am sure he will say the same to you too.


----------



## Elvia1023

My lower back has been so tight today. The dbol and adrol have definitely added to things. I need to watch out for the lower back pumps. When my lower back gets pumped so easily it makes it more sensitive whilst lifting. Today I got to the gym and was in two minds but decided to train back and chest. My lower back felt really bad but the longer I trained the better it become. I ended up having a great training session. Pre workout I dosed 3ml synthetine and syntheselen with 50mg adrol and 20mg dbol. I had a nespresso before leaving and my intra shake consisted of 20G Aminos and 300mg caffeine. I sipped on my intra shake so the caffeine was drank throughout my training session. I like this approach as I had sustained energy throughout and was able to really push it. My training looked like...

Warm up with db's
Machine Hammer Rows supersetted with Machine Presses... 5 sets of 15-10 reps going up in weight for each. Ended up with 4 plates a side for each.
Machine Incline Presses supersetted with Hammer Strength Lat Pulldowns... 5 sets of 15-10 reps going up in weight for each. For the last 2 sets I added a 3rd superset sitting backwards on the lat pulldown.
Machine Flyes... 6 sets of 20-10 reps going up then down in weight. I couldn't superset these as the gym was very busy at this point.
Machine One Armed Rows... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight and really squeezing and a full stretch on every rep.
Incline Chest Press... 1 set of 40 slow reps.
Lat Pulldown... close overhand grip... 5 sets of 20-10 reps going up in weight. Then I stood up with one foot on seat and done 3 sets of cable lat rows using this machine. 
Incline DB Flyes... 3 sets of 15 reps finishing with hold to failure on each set in the fully stretched position.
Floor Presses... 3 sets of 15-10 reps with drop set on final set... 3, 2 and 1 plates.
Back Extensions... 2 sets of 15 reps.
Abs and back stretches for about 15 mins
20 mins cardio on exercise bike.

Yes a lot of volume but I love it 

Today I have ate...

Synthepure with 1 table spoon of cashew butter
5 whole eggs, salad and 1 small piece of baguette
Oats, banana and sticky toffee pudding whey mixed in.
Intra shake with 20g aminos.
Chicken with pasta.
Chicken with some pasta and vegetables.
Turkey, mixed vegetables and 1 spoon of almond butter.

Today I have also drank aminos in water between meals.

I will be buying a new nutribullet soon so will start having a 1-2 synthepure and mixed berry smoothies per day. I don't like not having fruit in my diet and berries are very low carbs and full of anti-oxidants so will be used a lot over the next 2 months. I have 3 fish (2 cod and 1 salmon) in the fridge so will be having those for a change 2moro. I am not a big fan of fish so mainly have chicken and turkey but I like to change things up every so often. Just having 1 tablespoon of the cashew butter is a struggle as it's amazing


----------



## Elvia1023

They cut my internet off because I am moving apartments and they thought I didn't live here anymore. It's been a nightmare trying to get it back on. Something so simple yet they made it impossible. So I have bought a pay as you go internet using an usb stick until the internet is fitted in my new apartment. It only cost me $100 for 20 days ... idiots. I didn't want my log to go to shit though so it was worth it.

Training has been great but I have been overdoing things. I will cut down on training volume a little over the next month. Today is a rest day as I trained legs yesterday. My diet has been good but I have ate out a few times recently. I have had to go to the new apartment for deliveries and the wiring for the internet to be fitted etc. I was there for 5 hours today and there is no fridge or oven so I ate out a few times. Nothing bad but things I didn't plan on having during the contest. I will just be more organized from now on. 

I have tigthened up over the last 2 weeks and can already see improvements. I added in tren e 2 nights ago. I only dosed 50mg and will do the same next dosing to make 100mg for the first week. I figured it's best I get it in my system now as it needs time to build up. I can be sensitive to trens effects so I like to gradually up the dose each week. I should have used tren a like usual but I wanted to pin as little as possible. That's the reason I also picked test c too as I didn't want to pin test p everyday. So all my aas will be dosed twice weekly. I pin my synthetek products daily so wanted to keep the aas down. 

CJC-DAC was added in last night at 2.5mg and wow it hit me hard. I got really flushed and felt tighteness in my neck etc. That's a great sign so hopefully that only adds to things. I will be dosing it at 5mg per week for most of the competition. I will probably taper the last vial so it lasts about 7 weeks instead of 6 (I have 6x 5mg vials).

On Tuesday I trained shoulders and had planned to train tri-ceps too. However, during training I figured I would train arms the next day instead. I never train arms in their own day so it made a good change. Shoulder training lasted about 1 hour and was very intense and productive. Arms on Wed lasted about 1 1/2 hours and consisted of rotating tri-ceps and bi-ceps and ending with forearms. My arms definitely looked much fuller and better the next day. Yesterday was legs and that lasted 2 1/2 hours. I tried some barbell hack squats for a change and they felt ok but I was worried about my back so kept them light. I did feel them in my quads lots though and stuck to 20-15 rep sets without pushing it too much. The rest of my leg training was moderate in weight but very intense.

I am about to dose 3ml synthetine and syntheselen and eat a meal of chicken and salad. My pre bed meal will be 5 whole eggs with salad or a synthepure shake with almond butter. I am enjoying me new supplements and have a good system in place. 2moro will be chest and bi-ceps and the next day (probably Monday) will be back and tri-ceps. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

I am on my gf's parents laptop. I was told that usp pen would last 5 days so I topped it up to last 20 days. 3 hours later it goes off stating I had no credit. So it cost me $100 for 3 hours of internet  I got my money back today for the pen but couldn't for the top up. They think someone hacked into my usage as they couldn't understand why it was used up so fast. It's a waste anyway so now I don't have the internet. I am getting a temp one for free from my internet provider as they messed up in the first place. I won't have that until Tuesday or so. 

Today was a rest day but still busy. I spent most of it cleaning the new apartment and the fridge was delivered too. We are moving all of our stuff in 2moro so should be living there from then. The next gym day will be Monday and I am looking forward to it. I am still going strong even with all the changes. But it will be good to be in our new place and in a new routine so I can get the best possible results. The new area looks great but I still need to check out (find) the local gym. If it's not good enough I can still travel to my old gym though.

I will now have a balcony so I am going to buy an exercise bike and do morning fasted cardio with synthetine and nespresso . That alone should bring about great fat loss results


----------



## Elvia1023

I still have no oven so very awkward but things are good. I have been eating out a lot but go with the healhier options and restricted carbs. I am just looking at these 2 weeks as a minor obstacle and once things are sorted it will be smooth sailing  I still don't have the internet either but using another computer so can post this.

Yesterday I trained calves, back and tri-ceps for approx 2 hours and it felt great. The workout was mainly back and I performed a variety of rows and pulldowns. I managed to get 7 rows with 5 plates a side on hammer rows so my strength is slightly down from a few months ago but still ok. I mainly kept the weight moderate for most movements but for machine rows and pulldowns everything was high but controlled. I was out all day so actually dosed my synthetine and syntheselen post workout for a change. I dosed both before having chicken and rice with an iced tea drink.

I am travelling to the UK for a few days but will be training over there. Unfortunately I can't take any of my synthetek products or aas as I only have hand luggage. Once I am back I will be hitting everything full on and really trying to transform my physique over the 2 months. My next workout should be chest and bi-ceps but I may add in a few machines I don't have over here as I will be in a new gym. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am back from my trip to the UK. Not gonna lie I am nowhere where I want to be. But will be transforming over the last 2 months. Life has been chaotic with lots of changes etc. The oven has still not been delivered so I brought a cooked chicken earlier and been eating that with salad and some nut bread. My diet will be perfect for the next 2 months and I plan to stay here so no travelling or changes so I can  stick to a set routine.

I have tren e so I am gonna bump up the dose to 200mg per week and inject it 1/2ml twice weekly. I may even double it to 400mg the week after next due to time remaining etc. I have been using 50mg adrol and 20mg dbol per day but will make sure it is 40mg dbol from now on. I will also bump up my test to 750mg per week but plan to stop that at 3 weeks out.

I am waiting on some synthepure to arrive and I will buy a new nutribullet so I can start my fruit smoothies again. I feel so much healthier when using them and they are a great and easy way to make sure I get my protein and anti-oxidants in. I also want to buy an exercise bike soon for morning cardio too. Literally it is full steam a head now and loads of training and cardio.

Synthetine and syntheselen will be restarted at 6ml each per day from 2moro too. Customs sent my needles back as they are idiots but once I have them I will be starting my syntherol cycle.

One of the first things I done when getting back was have a big sip from my synthergine bottle. This newer bottle tastes different. It tastes finer and more watery than my older bottles. I don't mind the taste as I know all the good it does for my body.

When I trained on Sat it was mainly machines and lots of upper body with calves for 1 hour. I like to make use of machines I don't have here when in the UK. Therefore I concentrated on seated calf raise, machine pullovers, reverse pec deck, wide grip back row (unique feel to it) and cable crossovers. 

The day I left when I was packing my suitcase my back decided to go which was annoying. It wasn't majorly bad but it's been sore all weekend so I used ibuprofen to help with the inflammation. I have been doing a lot of back extensions and rope ab crunches so that will be thanks to those. It feels ok now so I know just to be careful in certain positions.

2moro will be legs and I look forward to it. I will include hip and glute work and keep it fast paced and not go overboard with the weight. Pre workout will be 3ml synthetine/syntheselen, 50mg adrol and 20mg dbol. I bought flex magazine to read on the plane and it come with a Warrior pre workout so I will try that 2moro too.


----------



## Elvia1023

We phoned the company we bought the oven from and they are saying they can't deliver it until the 17th May  We could go and pick another one instead but it will still have to be delivered etc. Very annoying but nothing major but it makes things harder. We had planned to buy a microwave not that I would ever use it much but I will definitely be buying one today or 2moro. I can cook oats, steamed rice and vegetables in the microwave for the next 2 weeks. Plus I can buy cooked chicken breast and put it in tupperware. Plus synthepure and my flavoured whey too. I will also get a few bifidus yoghurts and fruit etc. I also have peanut and almond butter so I will be gtg.

Gonna go to the shops now and then get ready for the gym. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

My back was feeling tight yesterday so I decided just to do cardio and lots of stretching which I think is the first time I have ever been to the gym and not lifted weights. I performed a movement to stretch my psoas muscle I should be doing all the time but have been guilty of stopping. I will start doing it everyday from now on. I would try and post a video but can't as I have limited internet usage at the moment and videos/you-tube are no good. I sit on a mat and roll up a towel or use a foam roller and put it behind me. I bend my legs but have my feet planted on the floor. I am sat up and I basically just have to move my back slowly down until my upper back touches (gently) the towel/roller and I move back up again. The further you put the towel/roller back on the mat the harder it is. This movement is very hard to perform and I recommend it to everyone... weak back or not. My back was so weak I could barely perform the movement when I first tried last year. I am also going to buy a rumble roller and start using that on my lower back everyday. I just want to keep my lower back injury free.

Gonna eat now and get ready for the gym. I am training with my gf today and trying out a new gym so I hope they have some good leg machines. I will take 3ml synthetine/syntheselen and 50mg adrol 20mg dbol pre workout today. I am feeling good and my back is much looser today so things should be good.

Just adding I am probably having 3 nespresso's per day now just to keep fat burning high and give me lots of energy. The tren is definitely kicking in as I was in a shop yesterday and the sweat started. It's really bad as I will get home and the t-shirt I have on under my jacket is soaked through and it isn't even hot outside


----------



## Elvia1023

I just trained legs in a new gym. It's the same company just in a new location. Therefore all of the equipment was the same but it wasn't as big as my other gym. Most of the gyms have one or 2 unique pieces of equipment but this one didn't and just had the basic leg machines. It's only a 5 min walk from my new apartment so I will probably train there most days from now on. My leg training looked like:

Leg Extensions... warm up sets with 10kg on the stack.
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Raises... about 6 sets of 15 reps going up in weight each set.
Leg Press Calf Presses... about 10 sets of 30 to 12 reps with 3-6 plates a side and minimal rest in between sets. In the 20-30 secs between sets I would stretch my calves.
DB Tibialis Raises on a flat bench... 14kg db for 50 reps, 24kg db for 40 reps and 36kg db to failure (didn't count but over 30 reps).
Standing Hamstring Curls using Leg Extension Machine... 3 sets on each side for 20-15 reps with static holds.
Seated Leg Curls (leaning forwards) supersetted with sumo stance ley press pushing with heels... 3 sets of 15 reps for each going up in weight every set.
Hip Abductor... 4 sets of 25 to 15 reps going up in weight every set and minimal rest (10-15 secs between sets).
Hip Adductor... 5 sets of 25 to 15 reps going up in weight every set and minimal rest (10-15 secs between sets).
Leg Extensions... about 7 sets of 15 reps using low-moderate weight and changing rep speeds and using static holds etc. Minimal rest between sets.
Leg Press... about 8 sets of 15 slow and controlled reps using different foot positions (all low but using feet together, duck feet, medium stance and wide apart). I only used 4 plates a side but this was a killer as rest between all sets was 10-15 secs. 
DB squats... 3 sets of 15 reps going up in weight. On the last set I dropped the db and performed bodyweight squats to complete failure.
Then I done some leg and back stretches and decided to do a little abs.

About 62 sets total for legs with lots of added stretches and ab work in about 2 hours.

My legs are sore now but I feel great. I bought a microwave before so that will be useful until the oven is delivered. I can now cook oats in the morning and do steamed rice and vegetables etc. Obviously when I get the oven the microwave will barely be used. It's good to see my new apartment filling up gradually though.

2moro I am thinking shoulders, arms and cardio and I can't wait. I am going to push my body to it's limits over the next 2 months 

I am hoping to start my syntherol cycle in about 1 weeks time and I will provide pics and any useful info I come across during my cycle.


----------



## Elvia1023

My gf decided to tell me last night how everywhere is closed here today. I quickly went to a local shop (tiny) and bought some canned tuna and a few bananas as that was pretty much all they had. I am not a fan of tuna but it was really nice with some salad, lemon juice and a olive oil and balsamic vinegar dressing. I am running low on food but one shop is open today in the train station so I will go food shopping soon. Although all the gyms are closed today so it's a forced off day. Probably for the best as my legs are very sore but I feel good. 2moro I will train shoulder and arms with cardio.

There is a high protein bread they do over here full of seeds and fibre with little carbs so I will using that quite alot over the next few weeks. I need to order more cashew and almond butter too.

I sweat loads last night in my sleep so the tren is definitely building up. I have leaned out quite a lot in the few days (I needed to) so things are looking much better. I have been up over an hour but haven't eaten yet just had an espresso and 12.5mg MK-677. Gonna have a synthepure protein shake with one tablespoon of almond butter and then go to the shops. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Elvia1023

My legs are sore today  Things are good and I am looking forward to training 2moro. I am going to incorporate lots of drops sets into my shoulder and arm training. I had more carbs today in the form of 2 bowls of oats (with banana), bifidus yoghurt and some mandarins and pineapple. As I have no oven yet I bought a chicken salad and was starving. I dropped the whole thing on the kitchen floor. I wouldn't usually but there was no way I was not eating it so put it all back in and devoured it  I have just drank 1 scoop of aminos in 1.5 litres of water. My last meal will just be a protein shake with a handful of cashews.

I started developing some acne last month but it seems to have disappeared. I had already ordered accutane and received so will be running it at 20mg per day just to make sure. I have suffered from acne on my back in recent years using less gear than I used to when I was acne free. The 20mg should do wonders for me. I started using it a few nights ago and I wake up feeling awful for a short time. I have used it before but that side effect is new to me. I will be upping my synthergine dose to 5ml per day (2.5ml x2) to compensate for the 50mg adrol, 40mg dbol and 20mg accutane.


----------



## Elvia1023

I was really low on energy today and had to force myself to go the gym. It's the MK-677 so I am gonna drop it back down to 6.25mg per day. The few days break I had in the UK reduced my tolerance and I dosed approx 18mg yesterday and 16mg today and there is no way I can do that again. I struggled just walking around today and everything was a struggle. The fact I underestimated my leg soreness didn't help either. They were even worst today and I am struggling to stand from a seated position. I still had a great training session though and pushed it hard. I tried DMAA for the first time and it felt great but was very short lived so I was disappointed as I expected it to be stronger. I trained shoulders and arms for about 1 hour...

Warm up with db's using a variety of front/side raises and shrugs.
Standing Barbell Shoulder Press (front supersetted with behind the neck)... 4 sets of 25-15 reps with the bar, 10kg a side, 20kg and 30kg. With the last set I rested about 15 seconds between front to back as I struggled with those reps.
Cable Lateral Raises (supersetted cables from front to back)... 3 sets of 15 reps (6 sets total) going up in weight each set.
Not even sure what these are called. You get two db's and imagine you are doing a double bi-cep pose with your palms facing in front of you. Now you lower your forearm down 90 degrees so palms are facing the floor. Does anyone know what these are called? I love them and have done this movement for ages. 4 sets of 15 reps with the final set being a drop set.
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press... 4 sets of 20 reps (supersetted wide and narrow grip for 10 reps each) going up to 60kg a side. I struggled with the 60kg a side so I know my strength is down from a few months ago  On the final set on the 2nd set of 10 reps I think I got 4 so had to rest to get the other 6 reps.
Shrugs on the above machine... 1 set of 30 reps with 60kg a side... holding the top position for as long as possible on the final rep.
Lateral Raise machine... 1 set of 50 reps with 45kg... burn 
DB Tri-cep Extensions (2 positions) supersetted with seated db curls and hammer curls... 15 reps of each (60 reps total) for 2 sets going up in weight then 10 reps of each (40 reps total) with more weight. 
Tri-cep Rope Extensions supersetted with Cable Bi-cep Curls... 3 sets of 15 reps for each.
Cable Forearms Twists... 2 sets of 25 reps
Barbell Tri-cep Extension... 1 set of 20 reps
DB Hammer Curls... 1 set of 20 reps
Tri-cep Extension Machine... 1 set of 50 reps with 40kg
Bi-cep Curl Machine... 1 set of 50 reps with 25kg. I started with 35kg but soon realized no chance as it felt heavy on this machine. So I quikcly lowered to 25kg. I still failed on about 40 reps and finished struggling with partials.
Back stretches

My arms haven't been that pumped up in a long time. I had aminos with caffeine intra training. Post workout was chicken breast, prawns, bread and salad. Pre workout was 3ml synthetine and 3ml syntheselen. The syntheselen really stings post injection now but once I train it goes away. I might start putting it in my arms just for a change as my delts get injected everyday now.

I was feeling very flat today. I haven't ate the ridiculous amount of carbs I usually eat for 1 week now so it's definitely had an effect. I am just going to carry on the same as I know I will get leaner and leaner. Once the details start showing I will feel better but right now feel and look much smaller (maybe it's in my head ). Although I was feeling amazing post workout and the pump was incredible but was short lived  Things are good so I will just carry on as normal. 2moro will be back and chest


----------



## Elvia1023

I have managed to sort out a good exercise bike online and it was free delivery so I am happy. It has a max weight of 130kg and gets great reviews so I will be implementing morning fasted cardio as soon as I have it. I managed to do a one stop shop and also bought a 7.5kg db, rumble roller and new training gloves. The db was expensive so I just bought one and will do something like 50 reps each arm rotating for 150 reps (3 sets) each side. I will implementing the arm training everynight and the morning cardio probably 3-6 days per week. 

When I have everything my new morning routine will be wake up, take 3IU slin and 6.25mg MK-677. Then take 3ml synthetine and 3ml syntheselen and drink a nespresso before doing fasted cardio


----------



## Elvia1023

On Sat I trained chest and back for about 1 hour. It was very fast paced and I mainly stuck to machines and had a great workout. I did have a minor issue on the incline barbell press. I was stupid and should have changed the seat position as it was awkward getting the bar back on. I put the right side on the top hook but missed the left side so struggled for a few seconds but got it back up. I won't be making that mistake again and good thing I only had 2 plates a side on the bar. I ended with floor presses which are a new fav for me.

On Sunday I trained calves, rear delts, bi-ceps and forearms. I was rushed for time but wanted to get a workout in. Calves were 10 sets total and 5 sets to failure (approx 30 reps). Rear delts some incline bench db rear delt flyes going up to 18kg db's for high reps. Plus one of my favs using the lateral raise machine backwards. I put the top of my head on the back rest and use my elbows on the pads and it's a great rear delt exercise. That was about 5 sets of 20 to 10 reps going heavy for the lower rep sets. Bi-ceps and forearms was a fast paced mix of cable curls, rope hammer curls, behind the back wrist curls and reverse curls.

Today was a rest day and catching up with various things. I have started adding in canned tuna as it's a cheap source of protein over here (very rare to get things cheap). I have had 2 meals of tuna with lots of salad today. Each one with a very small piece of high fibre bread. I am going to start having 2 tuna meals per day just to keep things a bit cheaper. 2 other meals will be chicken and salad/rice/pasta/bread. Plus an oat meal with flavoured whey protein. Maybe 2 synthepure meals too... either with berries/pineapple (in a smoothie) or with a tablespoon of cashew/almond butter.

2moro will be abs, hams and quads and some cardio and I am looking forward to it


----------



## Elvia1023

I want to train most days but if I am not feeling it I always listen to my body. I would rather have a rest and be able to push it much harder the following day. Yesterday was one of those days so I will be training legs today instead. Although I did get quite a bit of exercise yesterday carrying various things. I bought a table and chair 2 weeks ago and it was available for collection yesterday. I left thinking how heavy could 1 table be plus it's only a 5 min walk away. I get there thinking there would be 2 boxes but there were 3 and 1 weighed 38kg and the other 32kg plus a box for the chair too (about 8kg but unsure). Any way I had to make 2 trips and walk up hill so that was decent training.

Gonna have a pre workout meal of oats, banana and sticky toffee protein powder now. Post workout will be chicken (bought it cooked) and rice (microwave). I will dose 3ml synthetine and 3ml syntheselen after my pre workout meal. Then 1 serving of pre workout (pump juice extreme) and 1x 50mg DMAA tablet. I will also have 25g aminos intra training too. Hopefully I get my oven soon so I can cook properly!

I have dropped my adrol and dbol. I dropped the adrol and wanted to carry on with 40mg dbol per day. But the dbol at 40mg is giving me nosebleeds so I figured it's best just stopping both. I will resume the adrol for the final 2 weeks of the transformatiotn contest. Right now my hormones are 500mg test c per week and 300mg tren e per week. I have noticed increased anxiety from the tren e which is annoying as I want to go higher in dose. I will up to 400mg next week and see how I am for 2 weeks at that dose.


----------



## Elvia1023

Earlier I trained hips, glutes, hams, quads and cardio. I don't usually do cardio after legs but I done 10 mins on the hardest setting on the exercise bike so it was like an extension of my weight training (but harder ). I decided to dose my synthetine/syntheselen pre and post workout today for a change. That combo plus 1 scoop of pre workout and 1 tab of DMAA and I looked like I had just jumped in a swimming pool about 30 mins into training  My workout lasted about 2 1/2 hours and looked like...

Warm up on exercise bike for 5 mins.
Hip Abductor... 5 sets of 25-20 reps going up to full weight rack.
Hip Adductor... 5 sets of 25-20 reps going up to full weight rack.
Side Leg Raises... 3 sets of 20 reps for each leg going up in weight.
Glute Raises... 5 sets of 20-15 reps for each side going up in weight to full weight rack.
Glute Raises (slightly different variation)... 1 set of 30 reps for each side.
Standing Leg Curls using Leg Extension Machine... 4 sets of 20-12 reps for each leg going up in weight each set. I incorporated some static holds at the end of the last 2 sets.
Seated Leg Curls... 8 sets of 20-10 reps plus partials on some sets. Some sets included 20-10 partial reps and static holds too.
Sumo Leg Press (pushing with heels)... 5 sets of 20-15 reps going up to 7 plates a side. I don't go heavy on leg press anymore and just try to make every rep as hard as possible.
Leg Press... I added 3 sets of close stance leg press at the end with 3,4, and 5 plates a side for 20 reps.
Horizontal Leg Press... about 8 sets of 20-12 reps using a close stance. Quite a lot of these sets included a short range of motion but really hitting the quads. I would rest 10 secs between sets and I couldn't walk after these.
Leg Extensions... about 15 sets of 21-10 reps... these included all sets of rep schemes, static holds and partials etc. I did do 6 sets of 21's on here nearer to the end going up in weight each set.
Body weight squats... 1 set to complete failure after the extensions (53 reps).
Exercise Bike... 10 mins on the hardest setting.
Back and leg stretches for about 10 mins.

So that's about 76 sets plus the bike and stretching. 

My legs are very sore now but feel good. I have been eating more carbs recently for extra energy. Today I have ate...

1. Synthepure shake and 1 tablespoon of peanut butter.
2. Large salad with prawns, crab, eggs, avocado, tomatoe, cheese, blueberries, carrot and cucumber.
3. Oats with banana, peanut butter and sticky toffee pudding protein powder mixed in.
Amino shake intra training.
4. Chicken, basmati rice with spices.
5. Bifidus yoghurt, strawberries, bluberries, pineapple and lemon juice.
6. Tuna with salad drizzled in olive oil and balsemic vinegar.

Pre bed I will have a synthepure protein shake with some nut butter.

As you can see that diet isn't exactly very restrictive but it's good for my long training and has given me a big boost today. It's still fairly low in calories for me though. However most days will be much more restrictive and many meals will consist of canned tuna with salad so very little calories. The last few days though I have upped things slightly and it felt good. But I will be more restrictive most days. Although the recent inclusion of more fruit will definitely stay as I feel so much better with a variety of fruit in my diet. My fruit will mainly be berries as they are low in calories and full of anti-oxidants. However I also like to have 1 banana per day and pineapple from time to time. I actually have a fresh pineapple in the fridge for 2moro 

2moro will be calves with upper body but not sure so I will decide closer the time.


----------



## MattG

Good lord brother, you're going balls out eh? 76 sets of legs?! You shootin for the big O or something?


----------



## Elvia1023

MattG said:


> Good lord brother, you're going balls out eh? 76 sets of legs?! You shootin for the big O or something?



I didn't even think I had done that much but I looked at the time in the gym and had to rush my shower as it was closing  Then when I wrote everything later on I was a bit surprised by the number of sets. I am going for the Beach Classic 2016 and to look like I actually train legs


----------



## Elvia1023

I am sat up in bed writing on my laptop and my legs are burning  The tren even at 300mg per week has increased my body temperature throughout the day. The leg training yesterday has only added to things. I was out before and randomly started sweating excessively. I am feeling good now but that was not a good feeling. I was putting on my socks earlier and noticed a big vein going through my calf so that was a welcomed sight.

Earlier I trained calves, chest and tri-ceps. I was rushed for time so didn't do any cardio at the end and had to train tri-ceps really quickly. I still had a great training session that looked like...

Warm up on exercise bike for 2 mins
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Raises... about 10 sets of 20-15 reps going up in weight every few sets. I used a variety of foot positions and rep speeds.
Leg Press Calf Presses... 2 plates a side for 50 reps, 3 plates a side for 40 reps, 4 plates a side for 30 reps, 5 plates a side for 25 reps, 6 plates a side for 15 reps and partials. Then a few more quick sets with 6 plates a side (12-5 reps). Then I dropped to 4 plates and repped to failure, 3 plates to failure and finished with 2 plates to failure. I stretched my calves between every set apart from the drop set.
Warm up with db's
Chest Press Machine... 1 set of 40 reps with normal and hammer grip for 20 reps each. 1 set of 30 reps (15 reps each grip) and 1 set of 20 reps (10 reps with each grip).
Decline Barbell Press... 6 sets of 20-15 reps going up to 3 plates a side.
DB Flat Bench Flyes, Chest Dips (bodyweight) and Machine Flyes... about 12 sets total of 20-10 reps rotating from these 3 exercises in a random order. Although I think it worked out as 4 sets of each exercise.
Hammer Strength Chest Press... about 10 sets of 15-5 reps (wide and narrow grip) going up to 4 plates a side. I supersetted both grips a few times which explains the smaller reps.
Cable Crossover... 1 set of 20 reps 
I was rushed for time so I done about 15 sets of tri-ceps using 20-10 reps and rotating various exercises in no particular order with very little rest between the 15 sets. The exercises included one arm tri-cep extensions, overhead barbell extension, rope pushdowns and finished with 1 set of machine tri-cep extensions. For the final exercise I tried for 50 reps but was miles short and got about 20 reps. So I lowered by 1 plate/weight with no rest until I got to 50 reps.

2moro should be back, bi-ceps and forearms.


----------



## Elvia1023

I slept in today and feel good. I didn't train yesterday so hitting back, bi-ceps and forearms today. I am eager to start syntherol asap. I still have 7 weeks left and I know syntherol will help transform my physique and I only need 1 month on for it to do that. My chest is looking much better from training alone but syntherol will really add to the fullness whilst consuming restricted calories/carbs. This next 7 weeks will include my biggest changes so I just have to stay focused and injury free.

2moro I will be training legs and shoulders. I am gonna start training most body parts for 20-30mins multiple times per week. Once I put syntherol in my chest it will be a lot of chest "pump" workouts. Time to have some oats, banana and cookies and cream protein powder. Then take my synthetine/syntheselen shots and head to the gym. As I am training back and due to past problems with pump pre workouts and back I am going to have 1 DMAA tab and a nespresso pre training.


----------



## Elvia1023

I had a great workout today but it was cut short. My gf was attacked in work and was scared to walk home. Some idiot started shouting in her shop and abusing customers then started shouting about allah and how people deserved to die in the recent terror attacks. She tried to get him to get out so he shouted at her then a shopper (woman) told him to get out and he attacked and punched her. He told my gf he would be coming back for her. The 2 male workers hid in the back as all of this was going so which is just bad. She is fine and stuff like that happens quite a lot but she wanted me to come and get her so of course I did. 

My back workout lasted about 30 mins and it was great. I had planned to train arms and of cardio but obviously that never happened. Thed DMAA and caffeine really hit me hard today and I pushed it. Lots of varied weight and high intensity and some unusual movements such as one armed lat pulldowns. You hold the bar with both hands as normal but only bring one arm down. I pull with my elbow and get a great contraction with my lats doing this movement. I went very heavy with some shrugs which was probably stupid of me. I done 6 plates a side for 10 reps. It was more my grip that failed first than my traps. 6 plates is too much and the range of motion is not optimal (still fine though) but with 5 plates a side much better. It felt good to lift some heavy weights though but it's asking for trouble so I will be careful. 2moro I will be training shoulders and legs as planned and looking forward to it.

My oven should be delivered on Thurs so I can finally start cooking. I have a microwave but mainly just do oats and rice in that. I haven't had eggs in ages as I don't like cooking them in the microwave. Anyway they have some weird looking hard boiled eggs in the supermarkets here so I figured I would finally try them out. They taste lovely but just regular hard boiled eggs. I have had 1 cut up egg in 2 salads today with some chicken too. Here is a pic...


----------



## Elvia1023

Today was bank holiday here. Over here literally everywhere is shut so I couldn't go to the gym or even buy food from the local shops. I am looking forward to training 2moro. I ended up just training legs yesterday and no shoulders so 2moro will be shoulders, tri-ceps and calves. My leg workout looked like...

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Raises... about 15 sets of 50-12 reps using different foot positions, static holds and partials. On quite a few sets I would start with my feet lower and go as high on my tiptoes and as the set progressed move my feet up till I could only do partial reps with a ridiculous burn.
Flat Bench DB Tibialis Raises... 5 sets of 50, 40, 30, 25 and about 20 reps going up to a 40kg db.
Seated Leg Curls... about 15 sets of 25-10 reps going up in weight and leaning as forward as possible on the seat. For about 5 sets I supersetted these with standing leg curls using the leg extension machine for 20-10 reps. For another 5 sets I supersetted them with stiff leg deadlifts for 20-15 reps. I could only use a light weight for the SLDL's due to my lower back.
Squats... 6 sets of 40 to 25 reps. I had to use very light weight for these due to my lower back. I kept constant tension and simply tried to make the light weight feel as heavy as possible. For sets 3 and 4 I supersetted with lunges and for the final 2 sets I supersetted with bodyweight squats to complete failure.
Then 10 mins on the step machine.
Leg and back stretches to finish.

The workout lasted about 2 hours. Pre workout was 3ml synthetine/syntheselen with 50mg DMAA and 1 scoop of PreJym. Hormones were at 500mg test c and 300mg tren e but I am going to up the tren e to 400mg per week.


----------



## Elvia1023

My diet from now will pretty much be chicken and tuna with salad and vegetables. Plus sweet potatoes or rice around training times. I will be lowering the amount of bifidus yoghurt, milk and cottage cheese to a tiny amount. I still have some fruits in there but they will be lowered too. I like to have some pineapple or blueberries in my salads at times. The blueberries are nothing but the pineapple is more but you are literally talking 30g carbs. I will also be having be having berry synthepure smoothies and again they are very low carb and make me feel a lot better. When I finally get my oven/grill I will be able to cook chicken/turkey breast. Right now I have to buy it cooked and it's full of fat but with my high volume that's ok. But at this time it needs to be as lean as possible so that will be changed as soon as possible. It's time to get serious and really strip this fat off. 

Today I ended up training shoulders and tri-ceps with cardio. It looked like...

Warm up with db's
Cable front raises... 5 sets of 20-15 reps going up in weight each set.
Cable Lateral Raises... 3 sets of 20-12 reps for each side going up in weight each set.
Leaning Cable Lateral Raises... 3 sets of about 15 reps for each side.
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press... 5 sets of 30-10 reps going up to 3 1/2 plates a side. All 5 sets were supersetted with 10kg plate front raises for 20-15 very slow reps.
Seated DB Lateral Raises... about 10 sets of 10 reps with minimal rest (5-15 secs) in between sets.
I don't even know the name but have mentioned it before... 3 sets of 15-10 reps.
Incline Bench Rear Delt Raises... 4 sets of 20-15 reps.
Rear Delt Raises using the lateral raise machine (face the machine, bend over with top of head on back rest and elbow on pads)... 4 sets of 15-10 reps going up in weight each set.
Machine Shoulder Press... 1 set of 50 reps
Variety of tri-cep exercises including cable pushdowns, one arm tri-cep cable extension, underhand tri-cep extension, standing barbell tri-cep extension and rope pushdown... about 15 sets of 25-10 reps using minimal rest between sets.
Close Grip Bench Press... 3 sets of 25, 20 and 15 reps. There was no one in that parft of the gym and I wanted to go heavy plus the heaight is awkward getting the bar back on so decided to change to the smith machine.
Close Grip Smith Press... 4 sets of 15 to 10 reps going up to 70kg a side.
Machine Tri-cep Extension... 1 set of 50 reps.
Back stretches.
10 mins on the tecknogym cardio wave on level 25 (max setting)
10 mins on exercise bike on level 20 (goes to level 25)

So that was about 66 sets in total plus stretches and cardio.

Pre workout was my usual 3ml synthetine and 3ml syntheselen. I also took 75mg DMAA pre workout and that felt great. During training I had aminos with 300mg caffeine mixed in which I drank over a 2 hour period.

Tomorrow I plan to train calves and back with biceps. I am feeling good and looking forward to the next month of results.


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are coming together now and I am in a great routine. I can see me progressing loads in the next month. I just hope my oven finally gets delivered tomorrow. I should have my exercise bike and rumble roller soon too. I am still struggling with fatigue in the day but gonna carry on the MK-677 at a low dose. I forgot to mention I have a few vials of cjc-dac and will run that at 5mg per week for the next month. I was out most of the day and got in feeling very tired but wanted to train. So I ate and chilled and left for the gym later than planned. I ended up having a great workout but mainly hit back due to the lack of time. I lifted heavy for some movements but with chest support as without it my back would simply go. My workout looked like...

Abs for about 10-15 mins. Mainly lying stomach crunches, decline leg raises and ab machine twists.
Rope face pulls, rope rear delt pulls, rope middle back rows and rope lat pulldowns... about 4 sets of each (16 set total) of 25-15 reps.
Straight Arm Pulldowns... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight each set with static holds etc.
Standing Cable Back Row... these are pulled from the bottom setting and I get a great contraction with these. It's one movement my lower back is ok with even when I do the full weight rack (just have to be careful). 4 sets of 15 reps going up to the full weight rack.
Hammer Strength Row... 5 sets of 20-8 slow reps going up to 5 plates a side.
Smith Machine Rows using an incline bench... these felt great and I really pushed it. I done a few higher reps sets. I planned to go up to 3 plates a side but 2 1/2 felt heavy on this. I got higher reps but then decided to do 5 sets of 5 reps with minimum rest. I failed on the last 2 and could only get 4 and 3 reps. Then I dropped the weight by 10kg to 2 plates a side and done 3 sets to failure (about 5 reps each). Then to 30kg a side and 3 quick sets to failure again (about 5-8 secs rest between all sets). I finished with 1 set with 1 plate a side for about 20 reps.
Incline Bench db curls (facing the bench with my head looking at the floor)... 4 sets of 21's but my way. 7 reps with elbows forwards, 7 with elbows fully back so shortened rom and 7 reps of hammer curls. 
Concentration Curls... 1 set to failure for each arm with 10kg db.
Cable Curls supersetted with reverse curls... 3 sets of 15 reps for each.
Back stretches 

2moro will be chest and calves


----------



## Elvia1023

My diet for the next 3 weeks will resemble this most training days...

1. Oats, banana with lion bar flavoured protein powder mixed in (this will be my only treat... well I like everything in my diet but you know what I mean).

2. Chicken/Beef and sweet potatoe.

Train (drink an amino shake during)

3. Chicken and Basmati Rice

4. Synthepure smoothie made with a selection of berries and water.

5. Tuna and salad 

6. Chicken and salad


Non training days

1. Synthepure shake with a selection of berries

2. Tuna and salad

3. Chicken and salad with some cashews

4. Synthepure shake with a selection of berries

5. Tuna and salad

6. Chicken and salad with some almonds


Now it's worth mentioning some of my salads contain small amounts of pineapple or blueberries. There may also be some rice cakes in there at certain times. I also have nut butters that if I feel I need I will add a spoon to meals or with a shake. I will also be drinking 2 amino shakes both in 1.5 litres of water everyday.

Here is my treat...


----------



## Elvia1023

I had my new protein for the first time about an hour ago... it's amazing  I only have it in oats so not sure how it tastes in water. It has actual crispy pieces in and tastes like caramel and chocolate. Gonna go to the gym in a few hours


----------



## Elvia1023

I have no set plan and pretty much want to go to the gym everyday but I listen to my body and if I feel I can't put 100% into my workout I would much rather rest and hit it harder the next day. So I know in my head most weeks I will be going the gym about 5 days. I ended up missing the gym today for that very reason. I have been sleeping fine but last night was wide awake and had to get up after 4 hours sleep as the delivery men finally come with my oven. You know those days you think I feel fine so I won't go back to bed but then it hits you like a brick wall later on... today was one of them. I ended up falling a sleep for an hour and felt very drowsy and realized I would be rushing so I left it. That way 2moro I will put in a big session and destroy my calves and chest. Things are starting to fall nicely into place


----------



## Elvia1023

It has began  My needles are on their way and I couldn't wait any longer and got over excited so pinned syntherol for the first time last night  I just put 1ml in each pec just to get used to the injections. I have pinned aas in my pecs before but literally a handful of times and only about 2 inches above each nipple. Last night I done 1ml in the upper centre of each pec. The injections were easy but the first one did feel a bit weird. Afterwards both pecs felt great... a weird feeling but I am just made up to finally get started.

Today I woke up and they do feel tight so I am happy I only done 1 injection as if I had done more it 100% would have effected my chest workout later today. My plan is to keep it simple for now and just do another 1ml injection (2 inches above each nipple) in each pec tonight too. I have limited needles so I couldn't be doing tonnes of shots anyway. I have decided to build up to 6x 0.5ml shots in each pec to keep everything balanced. Then 1 week into those 6 shots I will move up to 6 x 1ml shots for another week and go from there.

I just had some oats and banana with lion bar protein powder mixed in. Next will be chicken and 1 sweet potatoe and I will get ready and leave for the gym. Today is calves and chest with cardio.


----------



## nguyenthang

///


----------



## Elvia1023

I was completely destroyed after training yesterday. I ended up eating tuna and rice and just laying there. My gf gave me a massage then I ate some tuna and salad and a spoon of peanut butter and went to bed. I trained abs, calves, chest and cardio and it looked like:

Variety of lying stomach crunches, decline bench knee raises, ab twists, machine crunches and machine twists. About 15 set total of high reps over 20 mins or so.
Lower Back Machine... 4 sets of 50, 40, 30 and 20 reps.
Leg Press Calf Presses... about 20 sets of 40 to 8 reps... moved up in weight to 6 plates a side, minimal rest, different foot postions, stretches between some sets, drop sets and lots of burn.
Flat Bench Tibialis Raises... 10kg for 50 reps, 20kg for 40 reps, 30kg for 30 reps and 40kg for 20 reps.
Warm up with db's
Floor Smith Press... bar for 25 reps, 10kg a side for 25 reps, 20kg a side for 20 reps, 40kg a side for 20 reps, 50kg a side for 15 reps, 60kg a side for 12 reps, 70kg a side for 10 reps.
Cable Crossovers (supersetted standing with head down and leaning over)... 4 sets of each going up in weight.
Cable Presses... finished with 1 set of about 20 reps.
Pec Deck... 1 set to failure of 22 reps supersetted with the below...
Bodyweight Dips... 1 set to failure of 17 reps.
Hammer Strength Presses... about 8 sets of 20-15 very slow reps using different width grips with just 1 plate a side. 10-20 secs rest between sets.
15 mins on the exercise using intensity intervals.

Training lasted about 2 hours. I consumed aminos throughout training. The sauna after probably didn't help energy levels. I didn't have any synthetine or syntheselen pre training so that could have made a big difference in energy levels. I didn't sweat half as much either. I took them when I got back before I had tuna and riice.

I am well rested and just had some high protein bread (high in fibre) with peanut butter. Gonna go the shops to get some food. Then it will be oats, banana and lion bar protein powder mixed in before I head tothe gym. Today will be hams and quads and maybe something else added in. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

Earlier I had a great ham/quad session. The workout lasted about an hour so short for me but extremely intense.

Warm up on leg extension machine.
Standing leg curls using the leg extension machine... 3 sets of 25, 20 and 15 reps for each leg.
Seated Leg Curls... about 10 sets of 15 reps going up in weight but only to a moderate amount. I lean as forward as possible and hold on to the bottom of the seat. These feel great and I use slow and controlled reps with minimal rest in between sets.
Leg Press (Feet close together)... 1 plate a side for 50 reps, 2 plates for 40 reps, 3 plates for 30 reps, 4 plates for 25 reps and 5 plates for 20 reps. Then 10 sets of 15 reps with 5 plates a side. I never rest more than 40 secs between sets for these. I use very slow and controlled negatives and hold it at the bottom. 
Walking DB Lunges... 3 sets walking up and down the gym with 10kg db's.
Leg Extensions... 5 sets of 15 reps squeezing on every rep.
Back and Leg Stretches

I forgot to mention the main reason why I would have been so tired yesterday is MK-677. I forgot to take it first thing on Thurs and thought to myself I may just stop it so didn't use any in the night either. Then I decided to take some yesterday morning and I was destroyed later on. The workout and sauna wouldn't have helped but it was the MK-677. I was the same today and fell asleep for an hour in the day when I was already well rested. I have decided to leave it now. It's an amazing peptide but I need all the energy I can get and it's not helping. Moreover, it makes dieting harder due to the increase in appetite I get from it. As I have always stated it can be used by many during dieting with great success but for me it's no good. It's all bulk to me and great when you can rest lots and need to eat lots of food.

I will be lowering the fat in my diet now as I am consuming too much for my goals. I need to start having some synthepure berry smoothies through the day as they are low calorie and make me feel much better. I am behind but I know I can make some big changes and fast with a few changes. I just dosed 1ml syntherol in both pecs and they feel great. 2moro will be shoulder, bi-ceps/forearms and cardio


----------



## Elvia1023

I just trained shoulders and it felt great. I was meant to train bi-ceps and forearms too but had to leave as the supermarket was closing and I needed to stock up on all my exciting food... canned tuna, wild rice and salad  I received my exercise bike and db etc today so I will just do a bi-cep/forearm workout tonight. Shoulders were destroyed without going too heavy...

Warm up with db's
Leaning one armed DB Upright Row... 2 sets of 20 reps and 3 sets of 15 reps going up in weight each set. This version feels great so I will start doing them more.
Smith Machine Shoulder Press... 5 sets of 25-15 reps going up to 50kg a side (adding a 10kg plate each set). This smith machine feels weirdly heavy so 2 1/2 plates is a struggle. Anyway... then the fun began... a total of 21 sets to failure. 3 sets with 50kg a side, 5 sets with 40kg a side, 5 sets with 30kg a side, 5 sets with 20kg a side and 3 sets with 10kg a side. I rest for 30 secs between every set and when I first go down a plate there is no rest between that set. Every rep is very slow and controlled. On the higher weight sets I was only getting about 5-8 reps and as I went down more 10-12 reps.
DB Shrugs... 5 sets of 25-15 reps. One the final set I done a drop set with 6 drops and a total of about 100 reps (if I had to guess).
Cable Lateral Raises... 3 sets of 15 reps for each side with partials on the final set.
Lying down Front Cable Raises using the Back Row Machine... 3 sets of 15 reps with the last one being a drop set with 2 drops (total of about 50 reps).
Back and shoulder Stretches

I was in the gym for about 1 hour.


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are going well. I am using a good system that I know will work for me so it's just about being consistent. I will have to push things a bit harder than planned due to being behind for my goals but I can do that. I didn't give it long enough but I know my body works better with higher carbs and lower fats. Although I still have fats in there in the form of chia seeds, coconut oil, whole eggs and cashews/almonds. I will be lowering fats to trace amounts later on though. Carbs are still low for me and mainly present for the first few meals of the day (less on non training days). I have increased my meals and lowered my portion sizes. This approach will help get my waist down and have my body working more effectively. The last 4 meals of yesterday were tuna only (small amount) with a little peanut butter with the last of those 4 meals. I am trying to lower the volume of food I consume again for my waist size. I like to mix my protein sources but they had no cooked chicken today so I have gone without. I need to get a cable for my new oven so can't cook either (just have a microwave).

Today I have ate...

Tuna and salad (with some spices and a little pineapple).
Oats, banana with lion bar protein powder and chia seeds mixed in.
Train (amino shake intra)
Tuna with wild rice
Tuna with salad (added some blueberries) and 3 rice cakes

I am going to eat again now and it will be tuna only. Depending what time I stay up till it's gonna be either 1 or 2 more tuna meals (literally 25-30g protein and trace amounts of carbs and fat). With the last I will add a few almonds or cashews.

In the daytime I am having rice or sweet potatoes and literally lick the plate clean when I do  No cheats for me but I will likely have 1 cheat meal on the w/e. I started eating before but figured I would take a pic to give an idea of what tuna and salad looks like for me. I cover the tuna (45g protein) in spices, drizzle the salad in lemon juice (this time added blueberries) and for the rice cakes add iodized salt and paprika.


----------



## Elvia1023

My chest felt so tight today when I got up but in a really good way. I am gonna try another 2 injections of 0.75ml in each pec tonight. Today was a rest day but still fairly busy. Since stopping the MK-677 my sleep is awful due to the tren e. The tren is still building up in my system but it's definitely due to dropping the MK as it started the day afterwards. Last night was horrible and I woke up multiple times soaked in sweat. I hope it gets better as my body adjusts as I can't be sleeping like that every night.

I forgot to mention I started using Partition MD again the other day. Just 1 cap about 20 mins before my largest carb meal of the day (oats). I actually forgot about it and took it during my meal today and went full blown hypo later on. I am super sensitive to insulin so I will have to be careful when I add it in. It will be added 2moro morning as today I put my new exercise bike together. I will do my first day of fasted cardio 2moro morning with 3iu slin, 3ml synthetine, 3ml syntheselen and 1 nespresso  I am pleased with the exercise bike even though it's fairly basic. Although it does have 25 levels and a heart rate monitor so that too bad. I will post a pic below. Excuse the complete mess but I just took a quick pic after it was done. In the background is a table I need to put together plus I have another table and a tv cabinet to do too 






2moro I will also be training calves, back and rear delts and looking forward to it.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am destroyed and hopefully will sleep well tonight. Although chances are I won't as last night was the same  I done fasted cardio for the first time today and it was great. Nothing over the top but it made a good change and felt good. Although I never dosed insulin and just kept it to synthetine and syntheselen. I have 1 slin pin I have reused about 15 times  I know not good but the pin situation will be solved soon. I would never inject slin with a normal syringe so going to wait till I have some slin pins... should be a few days.

I was out most of the day so took my gym bag with a pre workout and a dmaa tab. As a result I couldn't dose my synthetine/syntheselen pre workout but ended up dosing them post workout with 2 caps of Partition MD and tuna and wild rice (50g protein and 80g carbs). It was one of my big workouts today and I pushed it hard. Pretty much till I had nothing left then I walked home (very slowly). I definitely felt the difference during training not having my intra aminos today. I done some random things so may miss out a few bits but training looked a bit like...

Lying stomach crunches... 6 sets of 20 reps... 2 to the right, 2 to the left and 2 to the centre.
Lying Knee Raises... 2 sets of 15 reps.
Oblique Extensions... 4 sets of 15 reps (2 each side)... these really take it out of you.
Back Extensions... 2 sets of 15 reps.
Machine Crunches... 4 sets of 15 slow reps with static contractions.
Machine Twists... 6 sets of 15 slow reps (3 each side).
Lower back Machine... 2 sets of 30 reps... 3rd set with 2 drops... 50, 30 and 20 reps.
Standing Barbell Calf Raises... 4 sets of 25 reps in my socks... I prefer the smith machine and it became available so I swopped over.
Standing Smith Calf Raises... 3 sets of 20 reps going up in weight. Then 10 sets of 15 reps with 20 secs rest between every set.
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Raise... 1 set with 3 drops... 30, 20, 15 and about 11 reps.
Assisted Pull Ups... 3 sets of 15-8 reps with 20 secs rest between sets.
Lat Pulldown using different width grips... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight. Then 10 sets to failure (15-7 reps) with 15 secs rest between sets.
Upper Back Row... 2 sets of 25 slow reps.
Cable Face Pulls... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight each set.
Smith Machine Row using Incline Bench... a few sets to get the weight up. Then 18 sets to failure (5-15 reps) with 15 secs rest between most sets. I started with 50kg a side for 5 sets, 40kg a side for 5 sets, 30kg for 5 sets and 20kg for 3 sets. When I lowered a plate there would be no rest. Every other set was about 15 secs rest in between. 
Smith Machine Behind the Back Shrugs... 5 sets of 20-15 reps with 15 secs between sets.
Straight Arm Cable Pulldowns... 5 sets of 20-12 reps going up in weight every set.
DB Pullovers... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight each set.
Flat Bench DB Rear Delt Raises... 6 sets of 15 reps (3 sets each side).
Incline Bench Rear Delt DB Flyes... 3 sets of 15 reps. Then 2 sets supersetted with seated bentover rear delt raises... 15 reps for all 4 sets.
Rear Delt Raises using the Lateral Raise Machine backwards... 5 sets of 15-10 reps going up in weight every set.
Back stretches.

That counts as 121 sets  I was only in the gym for about 2 hours. I spend more time doing slow reps than I do resting between sets so it was very fast paced. That won't be a regular occurence but I do enjoy these intense and very depleting workouts. I like to push my mind and body but sure it is not needed. Most training sessions will be about 60-90 mins long in the next few months. Today I was literally soaked in sweat... the DMAA adds to that too. I feel good now though just very tired. I am thinking chest and quads 2moro and looking forward to it


----------



## Elvia1023

Yesterday was an off day from most things and I didn't do too much. I have my new synthepure in so very happy. I just bought a new blender too. Gonna have a synthepure berry smoothie with 1 banana before I go to the gym. Last night I injected 1ml syntherol in each pec and will do 1.5ml tonight. My hormones are still the same but I will be adding avar in very soon at 50mg per day. Gonna take 3ml synthetine/syntheselen soon and get ready for the gym. Chest and quads today and mainly focusing on getting a great pump. I chest feels fine so I will also be doing some fairly heavy pressing too. It's not very tight but I am sure that will change once I have my needles and start upping the syntherol volume.


----------



## Elvia1023

I had a great training session earlier...

Ab work for 15 mins... lying crunches, decline bench leg and knee raises, machine crunches, db side bends and lying db oblique twists.
Warm up with db's
Incline Bench Cable Flyes... about 10 sets of 20-10 reps going up and down in weight. Great feel and pump on these.
Cable Crossovers... 3 sets of 15-12 reps going up in weight
Cable Presses... about 8 sets going up and down in weight. Gonna start doing these more especially once the syntherol volume increases.
Machine Flyes supersetted with Bodyweight Chest Dips... 4 sets fo each for 20-12 reps.
Machine Presses... about 8 sets of 20-10 reps going up and down in weight.
Horizontal Leg Press... about 6 sets to warm up and get up in weight. Then about 15 sets of 20-10 very slow and controlled reps going down in weight every few sets. 20 deep breaths rest between most sets... some sets were about 10 deep breaths.
Leg Extensions... 10 sets of 15 reps with a pause at the top of every rep. I couldn't walk after these. 15-10 deep breaths between every set. Before the last set was 5 deep breaths.
Leg and back stretches.

Good feel after today. During my next leg (quad) session I plan to hit a lot of walking lunges. I planned to do cardio but didn't have time so I will do some now. Next gym day will probably be shoulders and arms.


----------



## Elvia1023

I started feeling hypo again today which is strange as I never used any slin or gda's etc. It actually happened twice but once I ate some food I stated feeling better again. I am behind so I am just having 1 main carb meal per day. I will also have synthepure smoothies but they have berries in so you are talking 20g carbs at the very most. I will also have 1 banana per day and that's it for carbs. I am going to do that all week. For my carb meal it will either be oats with protein powder or chicken with a sweet potatoe. I will also lower my fat intake. I could just do that and keep carbs higher and that would work great but I just want to push things extra. I will have one whole egg with my pre bed meal, 3g fish oil and a handful of nuts through the day.

Now I have my new supply of synthepure it makes things so much easier for me. I will rotate chicken and tuna with salad/greens and that gets boring fast. The synthepure smoothies really add to my diet and makes it less boring. Plus I love berries and they give me a big boost as they are full of anti-oxidants and flavonoids etc. Plus if I am ever hungry and struggling I will just add a synthepure shake.

My chest felt great duting training before. But I could really feel the difference when doing those incline bench cable flyes due to the previous nights syntherol injections. I will be putting 1.5ml in each pec now before I go to bed. I will be doing a lot of pump style workouts for my chest from now on just to help minimize any risk of injury due to the added oil in my chest. The volume is very low now so I can still really push the weight if I need to.

I am feeling great and looking forward to the next few weeks. I will be carb cycling but just going low for now as I need it. I will carry on this system for the next few months as I want to get shredded. Gonna dose 5mg cjc-dac pre bed now too. I have 3 vials left so it will be 2 after tonight. I also have a few supplements on the way so will add them in too.


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained shoulders and arms earlier. It had been a very annoying hour before the gym so I really pushed the intensity and pace...

Warm up with db's
Leaning One Armed DB Upright Rows... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight each set. 20 secs rest between sets.
Barbell Upright Rows... 6 sets of 15-10 reps going up a 5kg plate eash side. 10-20 secs rest between sets.
Seated Plate Raises... 4sets of 15-10 reps going up to a 20kg plate. 10 secs rest between sets. Then 20kg plate for 2 quick sets and dropped to 15kg plate for 2 quick sets and finished with 10kg plate to failure with slow and controlled reps.
Lateral Raises Machine... 10 sets of 10 slow and controlled reps with 10 secs rest between sets.
Cable Tri-cep Pushdowns supersetted with Cable Bi-cep Curls... 1 set of 20 reps for each, 3 sets of 15 reps for each and final set of 10 reps for each (squeeze on every rep).
Standing Overhead Tri-cep Extension supersetted with Barbell Curls... 4 sets of 15 reps for each.
20kg plate Hammer Curls supersetted with Behind the back Barbell Wrist Curls... 3 sets of 15 slow reps for each.
15 mins on Cross Trainer
Back Stretches

Post workout I had a subway chicken breast salad today. Breakfast was oats and lion bar protein powder. Every other meal has either been tuna and salad or a synthepure and blueberry smoothie. Pre bed will be a synthepure protein shake in water, 1 whole egg and a few walnuts. With those fats I will dose 25mg genotec aromasin. Gonna dose 1.5ml syntherol in each pec pre bed too.

2moro will likely be hams and calves and I may throw in some rear delts or just do a longer cardio session. Not gonna do an arm feeder workout tonight but will do one 2moro. I am feeling good and after the gym may go and see the new X-men film


----------



## Elvia1023

My energy levels have been lower today. The lower carbs are also effecting my concentration levels... things like forgetting what I was saying. I would have bursts of energy thinking I am gonna hit the gym hard later then suddenly all I want to do is just sit there. I am feeling good though just gonna keep grinding away. I watched a few bodybuilding motivation vids before leaving for the gym. I trained calves, hamstrings with some cardio at the end. I took just over 1 scoop of Cannibal Ferox Amped on the tram about 10 mins before training. It hit me too hard and I was wired but soon come down a bit and had a great training session...

Seated Calf Raises in the Smith Machine... 8 sets of 30-15 reps going up in weight.
Calf Raises (45 degree angle)... 10 sets of about 15 slow and controlled reps (as high on tiptoes as possible) with static holds etc. Between every set I stretched my calves and proceeded straight to the next set.
Standing Leg Curls using the Leg Extension machine... 3 sets of 15 slow reps for each side going up in weight each set. I make sure I squeeze and hold at the top of every rep.
Seated Leg Curls... 15 sets of 15-10 reps with 15-10 secs rest between sets. I lean forward as far as possible holding the bottom of the seat for these. The feeling is great and every rep is controlled with a squeeze at the top. These were super intense and I couldn't finish the last few sets in 1 go.
Cross trainer for 15 mins. This one has fixed arms so for the majority of the movement I bent over with straight legs so I could squeeze my hamstrings throughout. I was a dripping mess but it felt great.
Back and Leg Stretches

2moro will be back with rear delts and I am thinking the rowing machine afterwards. This week will be very restrictive diet wise but I am looking forward to the challenge.

I added 25mg avar pre workout today. I will carry that on for a few days that up it to 50mg. So my hormones are currently 500mg test c, 400mg tren a and 25mg avar. When I get mast p I will add it in at 50mg per day.


----------



## Elvia1023

My gf was had a massive bowl of popcorn before. One fell on the bed and I ate it... I have officially cheated 

Now it's time for tuna and salad. I get my treat pre bed though... 1 hard boiled egg and 6 almonds... with tuna and salad


----------



## Elvia1023

Last night I done 1.2ml syntherol in 2 spots in each pec. I injected in the upper left and right of each pec. They felt amazing and really pumped not long after. That's the most I have done so far. The injections have all been easy so far but I haven't injected lower down yet. I woke up and my chest felt tight but nothing too bad. I can tell if I do larger volume shots the tightness could effect my training.

First thing in the morning I got up and shot 4IU Novolin R slin (all I have). I remained fasted and about 15 mins later shot 3ml synthetine and syntheselen. Then I had a nespresso and done fasted cardio for 20 mins on my new exercise bike. I was dripping in sweat and it felt great. My stomach felt the flattest it has in a long time. Aftewards I had a synthepure smoothie with 1 apple, blueberries and asparagus.

Today I have had more carbs in the form of the fruit above, oats with banana, sweet potatoe, wild rice and a few rice cakes. I was still very low in energy and waited till very late before going to the gym. I trained back in a super intense and fast paced workout...

Smith Machine Incline Bench Rows... warmed up and done 6 sets to get up to 6 x 10kg plates a side. I then added a 7th 10kg plate and started. I done 3 sets of low reps with 70kg a side with 10 deep breathes between each set. Then after the 3rd set I dropped to 60kg a side and done 1 set with no rest (just time to throw a plate off). Then I done 3 sets at that weight and again threw a plate off and done 1 set with 5 plates straightaway. Another 3 sets and the same again and again until I was down to 20kg a side and doing higher but very slow and controlled reps with static holds. 
Cable Rows... 5 sets of 15-10 reps going up in weight every set.
Behind the head Lat Pulldown supersetted with front ones... 5 sets of 15 reps for each. I didn't go very heavy and just focused on form and constant tension.
Lat Pulldown unilaterally... 4 sets of 15 reps for each side. I use the long bar but only pull down 1 side of the bar to really hit the lats unilaterally. I make sure I really squeeze my elbows down to my sides for these.
Low Lat Rows... about 7 quick paced sets really squeezing on every rep. Just 2 plates a side for these but next to no rest in between sets.
Back Extensions... 3 sets of 25 reps
Decline Bench sit ups with a plate... 3 sets of 15 reps.
Back and Leg Stretches.

Great workout and I was destroyed afterwards. As mentioned above I had more carbs today but my energy levels were still very low. I have decided 2moro will be an off day and I will just work and in the evening put together my new tv cabinet. No matter how I feel I won't be going to the gym. For the next few days my diet will also be very low in carbs too. Basically all my meals will be either synthepure smoothies (with berries, spinach and asparagus) or tuna/chicken and salad. Things are really starting to come together now and I am going to stick to the plan and just keep pushing forward


----------



## Elvia1023

The difficulty of receiving items for me due to my location has really effected things. I just make the best of a bad situation but it is annoying. I was hoping to start DNP and add in mast p but I still don't have them. My needles have been a complete nightmare but I should have them anyday now. I was reusing slin pins 10 times etc. I have kept my syntherol shots minimum as I only have about 20 pins left. I have used the same loading pin about 40 times now. Not good and I was prepared just not prepared for a 3 month wait. Even just receiving supplements has been an issue. I ordered some epistane, aminos and pre workouts and the idiots have sent them back to the UK. It's not due to the Epistane either they have just messed up. At least I got my exercise bike, rumble roller and db the other day but I literally had to stare outside the window and run downstairs otherwise I am sure he would have drove away again.

Today was an off day from the gym even though I really wanted to go. I did do fasted cardio in the morning though. I took 4IU Novolin R then 15 mins later 3ml synthetine and 3ml syntheselen in both bi-ceps. Then I started cardio about 15 mins later for 20 mins and going up to the max setting so I was dripping sweat. I waited a little then had a synthepure shake with blueberries, raspberries, blackberries, spinach and asparagus. The syntheselen shot stung really bad today (right bi-cep) but for only about 30 mins. They are only water based but I have definitely noticed a difference in my arms since I started injecting them most days with syntheselen and synthetine.

My gf does not help at all. Today the only carbs I had were from the berries in my smoothies. I tell her everything and she knows not to buy anything bad plus I get all the main food anyway. I have explained many times about what I am doing and even last night mentioned how I will be having next to no carbs today. I guess it doesn't help she thinks chicken is a carb  Anyway she comes in about 7pm after work with a big sushi takeaway (one each) as a treat. She was being nice plus sushi over here is very expensive but it doesn't help. I had a few pieces but left the rest and thanked her but told her to not buy me anymore food again. All my other meals have just been tuna/chicken with salad and synthepure shakes with berries and greens.

I went to bed late last night and was woken up by a have you been in a car accident in the last 2 years call frm the UK  I couldn't get back to sleep so today was a struggle. Even if I had 10 hours sleep I probably would have been the same. My energy is really low at times but I don't mind and I will just continue to grind away. I did have a 20 min nap about 6pm as I couldn't stay awake. 

I am noticing daily changes now. I basicially need 2 months but have 1 month so I am restricting things more and being less gradual but it needs to be done. I am feeling good about the finished product in 1 month and will carry on and continue to improve through the summer


----------



## Elvia1023

The last 2 nights I have injected my lower pecs with syntherol. The first night just a tiny amount. Last night I used 1.2ml in 2 areas of each lower pec. So far I have had no issues at all. A little blood in the right lower pec last night but nothing bad. I have never injected there before so it is more sensitive but I haven't hit any nerves. It is an unusual place to inject though. Today I woke up and my chest feels tight and mildly sore to touch. I will train in the next few hours and it will probably be chest and quads.

For breakfast I just had a synthepure smoothie with blueberries, rhubarb, spinach and asparagus. They give me a nice boost and I feel good now. Soon I will eat chicken and salad. Depending upon what time I go to the gym I may have another meal beforehand or just another shake but with 1 apple in for a little extra carbs.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I had to wait in for hours because an electrician was late. I was full of energy and really wanted to go the gym but couldn't as I needed him to fit the oven. He came about 2 hours late and took awhile and by the time he was gone my energy levels had dropped. So I took just over a scoop of PRE JYM and 25mg DMAA and headed to the gym. I want to avoid DMAA and lower my caffeine usage over the next month and I definitely need a break from all stimulants soon. Today I trained chest and quads. For chest I had decided earlier to keep the weight fairly light and just concentrate on getting a good pump. The closer I got to my workout the more I knew to just go for pump as my chest felt very tight due to last nights lower pec syntherol shots. I done a lot of deep reps with holds to really stretch my chest. I destroyed quads but kept the weight light.

Incline Smith Presses... about 6 sets of 20-15 reps using different width grips, slow and controlled reps and squeezing every rep.
Cable Crossovers... 4 sets of 20-15 slow and controlled reps really focusing on form. I supersetted these with some presses with just the bar but going really deep and just stretching out my chest.
Tri-set of Machine Presses for 20 reps, Machine Flyes for 20 reps and Chest Dips for 1 set of slow reps to failure (22 reps).
Machine Hammer Presses... 3 sets of 20 reps (10 reps close and 10 reps wide grip)... I love this machine as I can get a great squeeze on every rep and my chest was pumped to the max after these.

Leg Extensions... warm up
Hip Adductor... 6 sets of 40, 35, 30, 25, 20 and 15 reps going up to the full weight rack.
Leg Press... Got up to 5 plates a side then done 3 sets of 15 reps. Every rep is at least 5 seconds on the negative with a hold at the bottom and then controlled on the positive. Not heavy but these were brutal. I have 15 deep breaths between each set then drop to 4 plates and do a set with no rest. Again 3 sets with 4 plates doing the same thing then to 3 plates with no rest. Then finished with 3 sets with 2 plates. On my final set I added in some partials to complete failure.
Walking db lunges... 3 sets to failure with 10kg db's (up and down the gym twice). On the final set I failed then carried on with my bodyweight till I was on the floor.
Leg Extension... 1 set of 15 reps with holds on every rep and for the final rep I held it as long as possible.

The workout lasted about 1 hour. Walking home after the above took a long time though


----------



## Elvia1023

A few hours ago I cooked my first meal in I can't even remember... 6 weeks or so. It's great to finally have an oven/hob. The cooked chicken I was getting from the supermarket was not ideal. I only had turkey breast with chilli flakes, paprika and salt but it was amazing. I cooked it in a little coconut oil. Gonna do a big shop 2moro and get lots of good meat. Most of it will be grilled but some done with coconut oil. I don't even mind eating tuna all day but mercury poisoning is a possibilty with canned tuna so I will limit it to 2 cans per day. It's time for my next meal... tuna and salad 

I have always been a night person which is not the best. It's 3am and I want to go the gym again! I will do a short bi-cep workout with my 1 db then eat


----------



## Elvia1023

Being able to cook food as made a huge difference. I was out today and felt quite drained so bought some beef with peppers. I ate that pre workout and it was one of the best meals of my life. I haven't ate beef in 2 months and it definitely give me a big boost just due to the sheer enjoyment. I practically licked the plate clean 

The hard work is definitely starting to show now so I am happy. I have been looking flat recently but post workout today I was definitely looking on another level. I will go over everything I done differently as I think it was due to a combination of things. I have taken tadalafil regularly for a long time but over the last few months only a handful of times. The main reason was sometimes I would get nosebleeds after using it even at low doses. Not bad bleeds but they would still happen and 100% it was the tadalafil. Anyway today I dosed about 15mg pre workout and that definitely added to muscle pumps and vascularity. Then there was the steak meal which was not the norm so another reason. I also used 2 scoops of Lee Lebrada's Super charge Extreme pre workout which in the past hasn't been great but it does contain a lot of useful pump ingredients (first time I have used it in awhile). I have also just started Genotec's avar and I am using 25mg pre workout. All in all the combination of new elements definitely made a big difference today. Some stranger in the locker room even called me hulk. Obviously I am far from that but it gave me a good boost as I have been feeling very drained this week.

Today I have ate...

Synthepure smoothie with blueberries, raspberries, blackberries, spinach and asparagus.

Tuna with salad

Beef skewers with peppers

Amino drink intra training

Tuna with wild rice

Synthepure smoothie with blueberries, raspberries, blackberries, rhubarb, spinach and asparagus.

Chicken breast with a tiny amount of peppers 


I have 2 more tupperwares with chicken and peppers (cooked in coconut out) in so I will probably finish them off before I go to bed (approx 2 hours apart). Literally 30g protein, 6g fat and 2g carbs for each tupperware.

My smoothies have in approx 15g carbs and the other meals practically nothing. My wild rice post workout meal was 80g carbs. Protein per meals ranges from 60-30g. On occasions I have a few walnuts dipped in peanut butter but no more than once daily now. I always have 1 whole egg added to my pre bed meal too.


----------



## Elvia1023

I had planned to train calves and shoulders before but realized I would be pushed for time so just trained shoulders (with rear delts). Tomorrow I will train calves and arms and the following day probably hams and back.

Warm up with db's for 10 mins
Incline Bench Smith Shoulder Press... moved up slowly with a few sets of 25-10 reps going up to 2 1/2 plates a side. Then the fun began  3 plates a side rest paused till I got to 12 plates. This felt heavy so was a struggle. I had the pins set just below my jaw. Then 2 1/2 plates rest paused till 15 reps. Then 2 plates a side rest paused till 15 reps x2. Then 1 1/2 plates a side rest paused to 20 reps. Not much rest between any of these sets.
DB lateral Raises... about 8 sets of 15-10 reps going up to 20kg db's. I kept my arms bent on these for a change so I could go heavier. Again minimal rest between sets... for some I rested about 5-10 seconds.
Incline Bench DB Front Raises... 2 sets of 15 slow reps.
Standing behind the head Smith Presses... 2 sets of 20 slow reps with only 10kg a side just for a good pump/feel.
Behind the back Smith Shrugs... 4 sets of 15 reps going up a 10kg plate each set... next to no rest between sets.
Standing Cable Front Raises... 3 sets of 15 reps then 1 final set with 2 drops of about 15, 10 and 15 reps.
Rear Delt Raises using the Lateral Raise machine backwards... 4 sets of 15 reps with light weight but really squeezing on every rep.
Incline Bench Rear Delt Raises... 2 sets of 20 reps (10 reps pronated grip and 10 reps hammer grip).
Back Stretches

I made chicken with peppers earlier and have had 2 small meals of it so far tonight and due to the small quantity of food it makes you even more hungry. I just want to supply my body with regular protein and minimal calories most nights. Soon I will have my pre bed meal which is the last of my chicken meals with one whole egg added. I take 1 tab of aromasin/exemestane with that and the fat helps with it's absorption. Sometimes I add in a few almonds too.

It's also time for my syntherol injections. I am going to do 1.5ml in 2 spots for each upper pec. Just gonna buid up the dose over time and I hope to make some big changes over the next few months.


----------



## LastPaul

/////////////////


----------



## analan1991

//////////////////////////


----------



## Elvia1023

For breakfast today I had some chicken with 4 almonds on a spoon of peanut butter. I bought some grapefruits 1 week ago and haven't had any and would rather not waste them so I will have a tuna meal now with 1 grapefruit afterwards and take my avar with that meal. Minimal carbs today just a bit of fruit and of course my post workout meal. Today I will train calves and arms with some cardio 

The 4 upper pec syntherol injections last night went in smooth with no issues. I woke up today and my chest feels great. There definitely is a huge difference between upper and lower pec injections. I don't want to risk injury so I may just keep to upper pec injections but will experiment more so I can fully gauge the pro's and con's of injection location. Tonight I will do 2 upper pec (left and right) and one lower pec (centre) injection for each pec. 

The recent addition of avar at 50mg per day has definitely made a big difference so far so I will continue on at that dose. 

I am going to the shops to buy some food then will have a pre workout meal of a synthepure smoothie (blueberries, raspberries, rhubard, asparagus and spinach) and not long after make my way to the gym


----------



## Elvia1023

Calves and arms felt great before. I dosed 3ml synthetine and 3ml syntheselen in my bi-ceps pre workout and that only added to the pumps. I took 2 scoops of Lee Lebrada's Super Charge Extreme which gave me a big boost too. Training lasted about 1 hour and consisted of...

Calf Extensions... about 10 sets of 20-15 reps going up in weight.
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Raises... about 10 sets of 20-15 slow and controlled reps. I finished with a drop set on these with about 5 drops.
Tri-cep Pushdowns supersetted with Cable Bi-cep Curls... 4 sets of 20-15 slow reps for each with light weight to warm up.
Cable skull crushers on flat bench... 6 sets of 15 reps going up to full weight rack.
Preacher Curls with EZ Bar... 5 sets of 15-8 reps going up in weight every set.
Close Grip Bench Press... 4 sets of 20-10 reps going up in weight every set. I trisetted the last 2 sets with overhead barbell tri-cep extensions then rope pushdowns to failure.
Rope Hammer Curls... 4 sets of 20-10 reps. I tri-setted the last 2 sets with standing cable curls and plate hammer curls to failure.
Machine Tri-cep Extensions... 1 drop set with about 5 drops and about 100 reps total.
Incline Bench Barbell Curls... 1 set to failure at about 30 reps (rest paused).

Post workout I had tuna with wild rice. Then 2 meals of chicken with peppers and asparagus. I am thinking for pre bed I will have a synthepure shake with water and 2 whole eggs for a change. 

2moro will be hams and back. I am thinking mainly high weight and low reps for hams and some light weight/high rep stiff leg deadlifts (can't go heavy due to lower back). Then for back a complete mixture but mainly moderate weight but lots of intensity.


----------



## Elvia1023

I had planned to have a cheat meal yesterday but I wasn't too bothered but I figured have one and that would be the last time. It's been a big struggle for me at times as I am a big carb person but I am enjoying my diet in a weird way. Although my old habits came back and I went way overboard when ordering cheat food (Dominos). I must have had about 5000 calories which consisted of nearly all of a large pizza, chicken starter with pineapple, cheezy bites with salami, ben and jerry ice cream and some chocolate cereal later on. I went into a food coma and could barely even speak I was that out of it. I know not ideal and I felt like utter crap and looked about 6 months pregnant. Although today I woke up with a flat stomach, muscles much tighter and veins showing in my legs 

I have modified my diet but only slightly. Basically the only carbs I eat are a mixture of berries (blueberries, raspberries and blackberries), rhubarb and apples. I have that fruit in my synthepure smoothies and allow myself up to 3 apples per day (I put them in the smoothies too). Fat is minimal just 1 whole egg pre bed and a small amount of coconut oil to cook chicken/turkey in. Protein will be very high in the form of synthepure, chicken, tuna and turkey. If I am hungry I will just eat protein by itself. Now every Sunday I will be allowed carbs but they are all clean. I will have 1 oats meal, 1 rice meal, 1 sweet potatoe meal and 1 pineapple meal. Everything will be clean and in restricted amounts (40-80g carbs).

I will be doing the above until Sunday 26th June were I will start to carb load for my final pics in an online transformation contest. After the contest I will go back to the above for another month to get shredded then will repeat a similar carb load just for the fun of it


----------



## Elvia1023

I should add if I was helping someone with diet I would never have them following my current approach unless they needed to lose fat and fast. Although it's still ok as the berries, apples and greens contain lots of fibre, anti-oxidants, vitamins and minerals. Most of my shakes have about 15-20g fibre in them. I really like my healthy fats for a variety of reasons so don't feel comfortable being too low for too long but it is needed at the moment. I forgot to add I also use 3 g's (1g x3) of a really high quality omega 3 supplement plus 2 servings of a good quality multi vitamin each day too. If I had more time my carbs would probably be at about 300g per day. This way of eating is going good though and my digestive system feels great and well onwards and upwards.

I am training pretty much everyday and had 2 great workouts before and yesterday. On sat I trained hams and back...

Standing Leg Curls on leg extension machine backwards... 3 sets of 15 reps for each side to warm them up nicely.
Seated Leg Curls... 5 sets of 20-8 reps going up in weight. Then I done 6 sets of 5 reps with the full weight rack. Every set (6 sets) were supersetted with stiff leg deadlifts for 20 reps.
Warm up back
I can't even remember all the details due to low carbs but just a variety of pulldowns, pull ups and rows using different grips. I mainly focused on form and didn't push the weight too much. Although I did do the full weight rack on lat pulldowns and machine rows.
Then I done some ab work and lower back extensions.
Ended with back stretches and I took my new rumble roller and used that on my back and hamstrings (felt great but quite painful).

Earlier I trained chest and ended with loads fo walking lunges (quad dominant). A very simple but fantastic workout and something a little different...

Incline Bench Cable Flyes... 10 sets of 15-8 reps going up in weight then back down. I finished with a big drop set. 
Hammer Strength Chest Press... 10 sets of 20-10 reps going up in weight then back down. Great feel and pump and perfect form.
Walking Lunges... 15 sets going up in weight then back down. Each set was about 20 steps. Great cardio and leg training and I went up to 30kg db's using slow and deep reps.
Back and legs stretches.

My legs are gonna be sore 2moro as they are burning now. I have a slight issue in my upper back but nothing major. It's probably due to sleeping on a crap mattress on the floor. Our new bed will be delivered on Tues though. I have had this same issue in the past. Feels like a trapped nerve in my middle/upper trap on the right side. I will see how I feel 2moro and if I am gtg will probably train shoulders.


----------



## Elvia1023

My chest is looking bigger and better from this syntherol. It's really having a big impact so I am very happy about that. I am only using smaller volumes and injecting 90% of days so it should only get better. It's looking completely natural too and just fuller in general. I tell my gf everything but she won't even understand what syntherol is. She commented my tits were bigger than hers the other day so a good sign... well sort of 

I wanted to join a new gym yesterday but needed to sort out my current membership that just ended. The call centre was closed so I just had a day off which I needed but if I had sorted it out I would have gone the new gym. I can be impulsive but I am happy I never just paid as it turns out I can't get out of my current contract. It's a reoccuring 3 month membership and they are stating it's gone over so I have to pay and I can cancel after 3 month. 

In the UK I would just have 2 memberships as they are so cheap. Or I would just cancel my current DD and not pay and they wouldn't be bothered. Over here things are different and they are very strict and I can't be bothered going through lots of self inflicted hassle. To give perspective over here gyms are very expensive. Here my current gym is $500 for 3 months and the new one after the admin fee would be just over $600 for 3 months. So over $1100 for 3 months is just ridiculous. My old gym is probably better I just feel like a change and some new equipment. So for the next 3 months I will stay put but still have other gyms I can try out for the day.

When I massaged my chest the other day I noticed I have the first stages of gyno in my left nipple  I believe it to be prolactin gyno and I have no dopamine agonists on hand  I was just about to start letrozole anyway so that should help matters as it lowers estrogen so effectively. I haven't had any blood work recently so it could be estrogen related so either way the letro will help me out. I was going to do 1.25mg eod but that will now be ed for the next 4 weeks to help me dry out.

I am feeling good but my energy levels at times are non existent. Literally sometimes I can barely even walk or get my words out. I believe it to mainly be due to hormones, diet, lack of sleep and well everything  I have tried t3 once in my life (not that long ago) and disliked it but I found the tabs I had forgotten about. I figured it may go well with the tren and help with the lethargy (and of course fat loss) so I just added it in. I wanted to start at 25mcg but the tabs are impossible to break in half so I started at 50mcg and plan to stay at that dose the entire duration.

Today I have just had 2 chicken meals with peppers so far. Gonna have a synthepure shake now with a mixture of berries, 1 apple, spinach and asparagus. Then take 3ml synthetine and 3ml syntheselen and get ready for the gym. Today will be calves and shoulders with some abs


----------



## Elvia1023

Pretty much all my meals today have been chicken/turkey with peppers or synthepure smoothies with berries, asaparagus and spinach. I added some fresh strawberries in 2 shakes but haven't had any apples today. I think I will add 5 almonds in a tea spoon of peanut butter to my pre bed meal (chicken and peppers). My energy levels are always best very late on which is annoying  Today was a struggle but I got through it and feel good. I just spelt through as threw then when I corrected it I wrote though because my brain doesn't work  My training energy has been great everyday but for the first time I struggled today but I still gave it my all. I had planned to train calves and shoulders but on the way to the gym oragnized to train in my mates gym 2moro. His gym has some good calf equipment so I decided to leave calves out today so I can destroy them 2moro 

Warmed up using 2-5kg db's for various shoulder movements (10 mins)
Incline Bench DB Front Raises... 3 sets of 20 reps with light weight.
Incline Bench Press... 6 sets of 15 reps with super slow negative. I supersetted the last 3 sets with 20kg plate front raises. I didn't plan to do so many sets but was waiting for the rack to do standing military presses.
Standing Military Presses... bar for 20 reps, 10kg a side for 15 reps, 20kg a side for 15 reps, 30kg aside for 12 reps, 40kg a side for 10 reps. Then 10 sets to failure going down in weight every few sets with 10 deep breaths rest between every set. I love training like this and for some sets I was only getting approx 6 reps. I made sure to do very slow and controlled negatives on every rep.
DB Lateral Raises... 10 sets of 20-8 reps going up and down in weight. I went up to 24kg db's. Minimal rest between sets.
Lying Down Cable Upright Rows (using cable row machine)... 5 sets of 15-10 reps going up in weight every set.
Standing Cable Front Raises... 3 sets of 15 reps then 1 drop set with 3 drops... something like 10, 7, 9, 12 reps.
Shrugs using Hammer Strength Shoulder Press machine (stood on seat)... 4 sets of 20-15 reps going up in weight. Then rest paused set with 4 plates a side for 50 reps. I usually load this up but don't want to risk injury so kept it to 4 plates a side. I have been having issues with my upper/middle trap so 4 plates was still probably stupid of me.
Machine Shoulder Press... I wanted to use the lateral raise machine but it was taken so I just ended with this. 1 rest paused set to 50 reps. I failed on about 30 then kept doing 5-3 reps more till I got to 50 reps total.
Ab and lower back work for about 15 mins.
Back stretches.

Great workout and I was destroyed afterwards. As I mentioned above I have an issue with my middle trap but it's nothing too serious. I do get shooting pain at times and it feels like a trapped nerve. I have had this many times before. My body will be more sensitive to things like this now as I have started drying out a little due to the inclusion of 1.25mg letro ed.

Right now I am gonna dose 2ml syntherol in 2 spots in each pec. Then 250mg tren e and 150mg test c. I am upping my tren e dose to 500mg per week now. Test is being lowered to 300mg this week then I am coming off it. I should have my masteron soon. Mast will be dosed at 100mg eod. My avar is still at 50mg per day.


----------



## Elvia1023

I woke up today and my stomach felt the smallest I can remember for a very long time. I done 5 sets of vacuums and they felt great. My waist is never going to be small in measurement but I can make it look that way. My back has been hurting a little but nothing major. I just have to be careful with things especially now I have added letrozole in and I am drying out. Although the standing military presses and back extensions yesterday will be the main reason for my recent issues. I will mainly stick to seated presses for the next month or so. If I do standing I will keep the weight to a max of 20kg a side and really slow down the reps and maybe have them last exercise in a superset.

Obviously you can't always predict exactly how you will respond to a diet. Well it's fairly obvious to predict how I would respond this week as it's very low carbs and fat so common sense would suggest even if sodium is high I will flatten out. My point being I had planned in my head if I ever need carbs I would have them so nothing is written in stone. I listen to my body and if I feel a certain change will benefit me I will make that change. Today that was simply adding in 1 carb meal earlier on to give me a boost in energy, fullness and well everything. I will be eating carbs on Sunday so it worked out perfectly as today was pretty much the middle of the week. Instead of tuna and salad I had an oat meal with lion bar protein powder and some chia seeds. Whilst eating that my nose starting running and I started sweating profusely  I relaxed for 10 mins afterwards because it was a bit of a shock to the system. I am very carb sensitive now and it definitely made me feel like I thought it would. My stomach also distended about 2 inches afterwards too  Every other meal has been standard... chicken and peppers or synthepure smoothies with berries, spinach and asparagus.

I trained legs in my mates gym today. It has a reverse pec deck and my other gyms don't so I made use of that before starting legs. It wasn't a very intense workout for the most part as I caught up with my mate whilst training. Taking it easy 1 day is probably not a bad thing though. I did do hack squats for the first time in months which was great. I kept the weight very low just to get used to the movement. Although in the future I will push it much harder when doing hack squats I just didn't want to overdo things due to my back etc. Training looked like...

Reverse Pec Deck... 7 sets of 20-10 reps going up in weight every set.
Standing Calf Raises... 10 sets of 20-10 slow and controlled reps going up in weight every set. I stretched my calves between every set and had no other rest. The last few sets I added about 10 partials so made sure to go past complete failure.
Lying Leg Curls... about 5 sets of 20-12 reps going up in weight. Then at my max weight I done 5 sets of about 7 reps supersetted with 20 rep stiff leg deadlifts.
Hack Squats... about 8 sets of 15-10 reps using light weight but slow reps and just getting used to the movement again. I will push it harder in the future.
Leg Extensions... about 8 sets of 20-12 controlled reps going up in weight to the full weight rack. Then with the full weight rack I done a drop set. I started with 50 fast reps with the full weight rack then dropped it about 3 times for another 40 reps or so.
Stretched my back on specialized equipment for well stretching your back  It felt good/relaxing but not hard enough on me. I stretch my back out everyday so prefer a bit more pressure. This equipment was more relaxing and would be great for daily use.

I am feeling great but did fall asleep after the gym and was woken up by my drunk girlfriend. Now I am wide awake and it's very late whilst she is deep in her drunken sleep  2moro I am thinking chest and arms and using lots of cables and getting a great pump.

Synthergine is really helping my liver detox everything and keeping me feel as good as possible whilst using daily avar, accutane and tren etc. I will also be adding in 100mg adrol for 2 weeks so I may up my synthergine dose when I do that to help keep me protected. In a few weeks I will have a break from all orals (staying on 20mg accutane per day) as I definitely need to give my liver a rest.


----------



## Elvia1023

I only had 90 mins sleep due to my gf and got up at 2am. I stayed up and got various things done. I was really tired at 6am but thought to myself I will just crash early tonight. It's 8am and I am going the gym to destroy chest and arms  Then I will go food shopping and stock up on lots of chicken/turkey and greens/vegetables. Gonna have a synthepure smoothie now with 1 apple, berries, spinach and asparagus. Then dose 3ml synthetine and syntheselen... I will need them today 

Gonna hit db chest press hard today but still do cable work too. I may even do some cardio as I am in the mood to push it hard. Time to take a pre workout or I will never make it to the gym


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained twice today (well yesterday now). I stayed up all night which is not good but I had a great morning workout. I was so focused and the gym was fairly empty so I could just do my thing. There is a pro bodybuilder named Roman Fritz and I think his training methods are great. I have trained like this for many years but his videos definitely give me some ideas too. I watched one of his videos this morning and decided to train chest in a near indentical way. My workout looked like...

Warmed up with db's and some cable face pulls.
Incline Bench DB Presses... 5 sets of 20-15 reps to warm up and get to my max weight which were 40kg db's. I usually lift much more but my strength was down and I was using very slow negatives and pauses so this was plenty. Then my workout began. 5 sets to failure with 40kg db's... usually 15 to 10 reps.
Flat Bench DB Presses... 5 sets to failure with 40kg db's... usually 15 to 8 reps.
Decline Bench DB Presses... 5 sets to failure with 40kg db's... usually 15 to 8 reps.
Cable Crossovers... 5 sets of 15 reps (rest pauses needed to get to 15 reps for every set).
DB Pullovers... 5 sets to failure with 30kg db's.
Chest Dips... 6 sets to failure with bodyweight.

Here is the video I copied the workout from...


Roman Fritz - Video Series - Episode 001 - Chest (English) - YouTube







Later on I trained arms supersetting bi-ceps with tri-ceps with cables, machines and db's. I also done 15 mins of cardio on the ski trainer and finished with back and leg stretches.

I fell asleep after the gym and have woken up again so gonna do another early morning workout. My last 3 meals have been chicken, peppers and mushrooms. Pre workout I will have a synthepure smoothie with 1 apple, blueberries, spianch and asparagus.


----------



## c7469616

///////


----------



## Elvia1023

A bit of a disaster happened before  I had just done the washing up and I keep my avar in the cupboard above the sink... my drug cupboard  Anyway as I took 1 tab out I some how managed to drop the container. Many of them dropped on the floor but just as many dropped by the sink. Loads dropped in the water and dissolved  I saved all from the floor and some by the sink. The rest just crumbled apart in my fingers as they were wet. In a desperate attempt to save them I think I have just consumed about 200mg wet avar powder  I have 42 tabs left so I am ok and have enough to carry on with my 50mg daily dose. 

I trained calves and abs earlier and really pushed it. Maybe it is the lack of sleep the last 2 days but I struggled during my workout. Obviously the diet and perhaps me forgetting to take t3 today contributed. I really had to push deep to get through my workout. I could barely walk home by the end of it. Postworkout I had some beef with 3 rice cakes covered in aromat and paprika. I have just had a synthepure smoothie with 1 apple, strawberries, raspberries, spinach and asparagus. My next meal will be tuna and salad then after that turkey breast and asparagus.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I received some supplements I ordered online. The Curse to help keep my energy levels up whilst I train. Full as fuck to well make me look full as fuck  Another pump stim free pre workout as I am a fan of pump products... you need all the help you can get looking full when you are 6ft 2. Some aminos because they were on a big sale and just to drink throughout the day (high leucine content). Some cissus to help with cortisol levels and bone and joint health. I also got my epistane which I have never taken. I will add 2 caps pre workout only and see how that goes. They also threw in 10 free samples of a thermogenic product which looks good so may use that whenever I need a boost over the next few weeks.

2moro it will be more of the same and mainly lean protein with greens or salad. Broccoli over here costs a fortune but I found some for $4 so will have that 2moro with many of my meals. Probably 3 synthepure smoothies too... the usual ingredients 

I am thinking back with rear delts 2moro... maybe some hamstrings too.

Hormones have changed. I was on 500mg test c and planned to taper it down slightly then come off. My mate was in need of it and I had planned to put 1 ml in a syringe for me but was rushing so just gave him the vial. The longer ester acts as a taper anyway. So I am off test now. I have upped my tren to 500mg per week and added in mast p. The full list is...

500mg tren e per week (1.25ml x 2)
350mg mast p per week (100mg eod)
50mg avar per day
20mg epistane per day
1.25mg letro per day

I will also be using my last 5mg vial of cjc-dac pre bed tonight  I will be picking up my LR3 very soon too. That will be dosed at 200mcg eod. Once I add that in my diet will change slightly. Basically LR3 at 200mcg pre workout and intra workout will be 30g EAA's and 50g carbs from honey and dextrose.

Synthetine dose will be increased to 7.5ml everyday on Monday


----------



## Elvia1023

My left bi-cep is stinging a little as I just shot 3ml syntheselen in there and 3ml synthetine in the right side. It will go away in about 30 mins and happens most times I shoot 3ml syntheselen. Last night I dosed 4ml syntherol in each pec. I tried lower down and encountered a few issues. 1 inch above each nipple went in as smooth as can be and felt great. But lower down in the middle of my left pec I hit a nerve (not bad) so I moved it a few mm's and it was fine. Mr right pec was the same and I felt like I had hit something so I pulled the needle out and blood followed but only a small amount. Once I changed spots I was gtg but the lower pecs are definitely much more troublesome to shoot. 

My chest has felt great today but a little sore. I have never had a good mind and muscle connection with my chest. I have never really been able to tense and move my pecs... mainly because I didn't have much to tense  But I have noticed in the last week I can definitely get much more movement out of them and they are definitely growing.

A few things I have noticed in recent days. Firstly my libido was strangely low but since I just added in the masteron it has shot up. The difference is actually massive. During teh last few weeks I very rarely wanted any sex and I did have a few mood swings  Plus if I did have sex that would be it and there would be no desire again for a long time. Now since adding in 100mg mast p eod well I will just say if I have sex I am ready to go again straightaway.

The next thing are my energy levels have been very low in the gym the last 2 days. Sure my energy levels are all over the place but even at their worst whenever I enter the gym it's like I have a reserved supply of energy and it's never been a problem. It can only be one thing and thats the epistane. I notice it's one of those orals you feel a struggle to get down. I can feel it putting a strain on my digestive system. Everytime I have dosed it I get a mild stomach ache afterwards like I did with legit sdrol. I will just see how it goes and will keep the dose at 2 caps pre workout. If things don't improve I will just drop it or perhaps try dosing it post workout or pre bed instead.


----------



## Elvia1023

Earlier I trained back and as I mentioned above my energy levels were down but I pushed though. I only had 50 mins to train so I kept a fast pace as usual but did struggle with that today. My workout looked like...

Cable Straight-Arm Pushdowns... 5 sets of 20-10 reps going up in weight every set.
Standing Low Pulley Row... 5 sets of 20-15 reps going up to the full weight rack.
Lat Pulldown to back of head... 3 sets of 20 reps with light weight.
Cable Row with Straight Bar (Hammer Grip)... 5 sets of 15 to 12 reps going up to the full weight rack.
Machine Low Row (waiting for assisted pull up machine)... 1 set to failure for each side.
Assisted Pull Ups... 3 sets to failure.
Hammer Strength Machine Row... moved up to 4 plates a side. Then every set afterwards I rotated from a pronated to hammer grip. 4 sets to failure with 4 plates a side and 15 deep breaths between every set. Then after the 4th set I dropped to 3 plates a side with no rest. Then again 4 sets to failure swopping grips and 15 deep breaths. Then 2 plates a side for 4 sets to failure. Then 1 plate a side for 2 sets to failure with no rest between sets when I swopped over grips.
Incline Bench Rear Delt Flyes supersetted with bent over rear delt flyes... 5 sets of 15 reps for both. I would rest pause the sets I couldn't get to 15 reps in 1 go.
Back stretches and then a few mins using my rumble roller on my upper traps to my lower back.

2moro will be a higher carb day and I am thinking I will train shoulders and quads plus some morning fasted cardio (not done it for a few days).


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I was rushing out as my mate picked me up to go to his gym. I opened up the NOOPump and it had all glumped together into big "stones" of pre workout  No major thing and it must just be due to the hotter weather over the last few days. As a result though I probably put in about 3 scoops as it was awkward and I just put it more than needed. It has no stimulants in so nothing major. I will need to give it another try but it felt good and gave me decent focus (considering no stimulants). The pumps seemed ok but nothing special but I will need to experiment with it more (my workout wasn't the best). It's definitely not as good as I thought it would be but again I need to test it more.

Later I will be training calves and chest. I will need more of a boost so I am going to use The Curse and 1 scoop of Full as Fuck... that should be an amazing combo. I will use NOOPump alone when I train arms next and don't need to be stimulated. 

Incidentally I tried one of the samples they sent me of the Venom Compact thermogenic fat burner from Brawn Nutrition. I used yesterday evening and it gave me a really good boost and seems decent and would work well as a pre workout itself. I might try 1 serving with 1 scoop of NOO Pump or Full as Fuck one day and should get great energy with great pumps.


----------



## kinhvrgiare

///////


----------



## Butler

*...*

...


----------



## Butler

*...*

...


----------



## Elvia1023

Yesterday was my higher carb day and I pretty much stuck to the plan (all clean carbs). However I messed up a little in the night by eating far too much bread which was a mistake  My gf was having issues with her family and I just walked into the kitchen and ate some chicken with peppers and my bread. I had half which was the plan but I just carried on. I thought it was 270g for some reason but it was 370g. I ate about 150g carbs in one go with some milk as a treat. My body just can't take that much food in my current state so I instantly felt tired and had stomach pains. I ended up crashing without even getting a shower.

I received all my items yesterday evening so was made up. My plan is to have DNP after my 1st meal of the day but as I am short of time I wanted to try it out first day. I had some after that bread meal and after I fell a sleep I woke up a few hours later covered in sweat. I ended up getting up and going on my laptop and my body felt so hot. My plan is to just have 1 cap (250mg) per day and I think that will be plenty as my caps feel so strong.

Yesterday I trained shoulders and quads in my mates gym. My workout looked like...

Warm Up.
Cable Front Raises supersetted with Cable Lateral Raises... 5 sets of 20-12 reps for both going up in weight every set.
Plate Front Raises... 2 sets to failure (27 and 18 reps).
Smith Machine Shoulder Presses... a few sets to get up to 4x 10kg plates a side (this smith machine feels very heavy). Then 5 sets to failure with 40kg a side using very slow and controlled negatives (over 5 secs). Then 5 sets to failure with 30kg a side. Then 5 sets to failure with 20kg a side. Then 2 sets to failure with 10kg a side. All with 15 deep breaths between sets but when I lower the weight I don't have a break.
Machine Lateral Raise... 1 big drop set with full weight rack, 60kg, 50kg, 40kg, 30kg, and 20kg. Total over 100 reps.
Hack Squats... 12 sets of 15 slow and controlled reps
Leg Extension... 5 sets of 25-15 very slow reps.


----------



## Elvia1023

If everyday was like today then my transformation this summer is going to be impressive. I had a little more sleep than usual and woke up feeling fairly well rested. I injected 4IU novolin r then shortly after followed up with 3ml synthetine and 3ml syntheselen. Then I done 20 mins fasted cardio and burnt 500 calories. I was a sweating mess but felt good.

Yesterday I received metformin tabs which I have never used. My plan is to use them with my 2 largest carb meals of the day but I am only on low carbs until Sunday. I wanted to try them out so tried one whilst I was fasted. The combination of metformin and the 4IU novolin r did start making me go hypo but I expected that. Afterwards I had a synthepure smoothie with 1 apple, berries, a few pieces of pineapple, spinach and asaparagus. Just adding the metformin has made going the toilet... how do I put this... faster  but again I expected that.

My pre workout meal was chicken breast with some vegetables (15g carbs) and 2 rice cakes (18g carbs) covered in aromat and paprika. I then took 1 cap of DNP (250mg), 50mg avar and 20mg epistane with a small amount of almonds. My prewrokout drink was 2 scoops of the Curse and 1 scoop of full as fuck. My intra shake was 2 scoops of aminodecanate. My workout was incredible but my energy and strength are down but I still get great pumps and love the struggle. The DNP made me so hot whilst training and I could feel my entire body almost burning so I will sure to keep fluids and electrolytes high. My workout mainly utilized db's and similar to my last chest session...

Warm Up
Incline DB Chest Press... a few sets to move up in weight to my max weight of 36kg db's. 36kg is not heavy for me but my strength is down and the very slow negatives and prolonged stretch on every rep make these hard. 5 sets to failure (12 to 6 reps). I take 15 deep breaths between every set. 
Flat DB Chest Press... 5 sets to failure with 36kg db's.
Decline DB Chest Press... 5 sets to failure with 36kg db's.
Flat Bench DB Flyes... 5 sets of 20-15 reps moving up in weight.
Flat Bench DB Pullovers... 5 sets to failure moving up in weight.
Chest Dips... 6 sets to failure... I rotate forwards and backwards as the bar is different for each.
For the last 3 exercises I stretched my chest between most sets.
Finished with some back stretches.

Nice and simple but effective. I was in the gym for 50 mins so it was fast paced as usual. I had planned to train calves too but was short for time. Therefore for 2moro I am thinking calves and arms. Although I may do calves, hamstrings, glutes and abductor/adductor work. Whatever I decide to do hams etc will be trained 2moro or the next day.

Post workout I have ate 2 chicken and vegetables meals so far (60g protein, 15g carbs and 5g fat (coconut oil). I am just drinking a synthepure smoothie now made with berries, rhubarb, spinach and asparagus.

Gonna just keep grinding away. I have noticed a little more definition so that will only increase over the next few weeks


----------



## Elvia1023

I can't believe how hot I feel from that 1 cap of DNP  Synthetine and syntheselen are incredible for fat loss so I think by adding in this small dose of DNP I should get some excellent results over the next 2 weeks. The synthetek combo make me feel great but everything I have heard the DNP should be the opposite. I just hope by keeping the dose low and my fluid and electrolyte intake high I will minimize (or even prevent) any bad side effects. So far I feel great on this combo and I hope this continues. The epistane still gives me headaches post ingestion but it seems to be improving. I think I may still drop them as I plan to add in adrol soon and I don't want to be on too many orals. I will decide on the epistane over the next few days.

Right now I am going to dose 2ml of syntherol in 2 spots in both upper pecs. The upper pec injections are so much easier and it was feeling tight today so gonna just stick to the upper area tonight. I have some aminos left in water so will use that to take my pre bed supplements (cissus, fish oil and multi vitamin). I will also eat a handful of almonds with one whole egg with my 1.25mg letrozole dose. I am looking forward to training 2moro


----------



## s10191419

...


----------



## Elvia1023

Yesterday I trained arms and calves and had a great workout. Pre workout I took 50mg avar, 20mg epistane, 2.5ml synthetine and 2.5ml syntheselen. I also had 2 scoops of the curse and 1 scoop of full as fuck... loving that combo. The pump was insane and I felt great during my workout.

Tri-cep Cable Extension supersetted with Cable Bi-cep Curls... 5 sets of 12 reps for both using a 5 sec negative on every rep.
Lying DB Lateral Tri-cep Extension... 5 sets of 20 to 12 reps going up in weight.
DB one arm Preacher Curls... 5 sets of 12 reps for each arm... only 12.5kg db's but very slow and controlled reps.
Close Grip Bench Press supersetted with 20kg plate hammer curls... 4 sets of 20-8 reps going up in weight to 3 plates a side for the presses. Just 4 sets to failure with the 20kg plate hammer curls (30-15 reps).
Leg Press Calf Presses... warm up then 3 sets of 30 reps changing foot positions.
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 3 sets of 30 reps changing foot positions.
Standing DB Calf Raises... 3 sets of 30 reps
Calf Extensions... 3 sets of 30 reps
I failed on a few of the calf sets but rest paused until I got to 30 reps. My calves are still burning and it's been about 10 hours 

I done all the above in less than 50 mins. I wanted to train forearms but didn't have the time so I will include them at the end of today's workout of hams and back.

Postworkout I had prawns and basmati rice with salad. The sauce was just made from coconut oil, spice mix, lemon juice and maggi sauce. I had packs of microwaveable rice so just used one of those for me and my gf. Total cooking time was 2 mins.







The 3 meals after that were chicken breast and some salad so 5g carbs at most per meal. My next meal will be a little different. Gonna have some cottage cheese and may go crazy and have a grapefruit too 

Last night I felt amazing after training (9pm) but tiredness hit me hard about 10pm. I have been going to bed very late and it was only just before midnight so I knew I would wake up a few hours later. Literally if I wait till 3am and was to go to sleep and not set my alarm I would probably get up at 11am. But go to bed at midnight and I always wake up a few hours later. I woke up at 2:30am and felt wide awake  I have been on the comp since and it is now 7:20am. I have lots to do so gonna stay awake and go the gym later. Not ideal I know but I feel good just a little tired but nothing a nice coffee won't sort out


----------



## Elvia1023

I have just been to the local sports shop and picked up some electrolytes to have throughout the day. I noticed they had some magnesium shots so I picked up some of those to have pre workout everyday too. It's goes without saying I am drinking loads of fluids too. I also have plenty of sodium/salt on my food too. I just want to make sure all bases are covered in regards to adding in the low dosed DNP.

If I had received DNP earlier I could have run a better program but now I am doing things I wouldn't usually have done. Meaning I would ideally like to be having about 400g carbs per day on this DNP and from what I have heard that would make me feel better and even add to results. I will be upping carbs slightly but they are still not half of what I would have them usually. I would have run it approximately 2 weeks on higher carbs then a few days after stopping I would have lowered carbs gradually (for many weeks) and kept fats fairly minimum until I started to load. 

Right now I am am making sure carbs are spread though the day mainly in the form of fruit that is high in fibre. I will see how things go but I plan to stop DNP on about the 23rd now. Although my throat has been burning and I am struggling to swallow food at times so it that gets worst I will stop it straightaway. I could feel some DNP in my throat last night and this must be a result of that. I make sure I tighten the caps now before swallowing. Plus I take them quick with loads of water every 10 secs for 5 mins to make sure that thing stays down 

If I like this DNP I will run it again sometime in July and do it the way I described above. Gym time


----------



## Elvia1023

Yesterday I ended up training abs, hamstrings and back (with rear delts). I ended up having a great workout and really pushed the intensity. 

Abs... 15 mins using a variety of floor crunches, machine twists, machine crunches and finished with lower back extenions.
Standing Leg Curls using the Leg Extension machine backwards... 3 sets of 15 slow reps mainly just warming up.
Seated Leg Curls... 5 sets of 20 to 5 reps going up to the full weight rack. Then I done 6 sets of 5 to 3 reps supersetted with 6 sets of Good Mornings for 15 reps.
Seated behind the head Lat Pulldown... 5 sets of 20 to 12 reps mainly using light weight to get blood in the muscle (I feel my chest a lot on these so keep the weight light).
Lat Pulldown (to the front)... 3 sets of 15 reps going up in weight. 
Pull Ups supersetted with Lat Pulldown (to the front)... 5 sets to failure for each.
Smith Machine Incline Bench Rows... a few sets to move up to 3 plates a side. Then 9 sets to failure with 3 plates a side (supersetting medium, wide and close grip). So it's more like 3 quick sets and 1 min break, 3 quick sets and 1 min break etc. 6 sets to failure with 2 plates a side (3 sets break and 3 sets). Then finished with 3 sets to failure with 1 plate a side using the 3 grips.
For Rear Delts I pretty much just went a bit crazy (short of time) doing set after set of 10 reps using a pronated and hammer grip. I done incline bench rear delt flyes then bent over sat on the edge of a bench rear delt flyes. Then moved over to cables and done multiple sets to failure standing up using both arms at the same time and bent over using 1 arm at a time.
Back stretches
When I got home I used the rumble roller on my back and hamstrings.

I had planned to do forearms and didn't again as I wanted to do rear delts. However I am going the gym now and have decided to do various body parts or use equipment I had planned to use recently but for whatever reason couldn't. So today it will be traps, forearms, hip abductor/adductor and calves.

Last night I left the syntherol chest injections as it was feeling very tight but will resume them tonight. Everything is going good apart from my throat issue which is really annoying and hurts whenever I eat. It hasn't worsened so I will keep things the same but I am monitoring it closely and drinking lots of water especially when taking my dnp.

I am living on synthepure, chicken and turkey but going to add more fish in for a change. My pre workout meal today will be a synthepure smoothie with 1 apple, berries, asparagus and spinach. Earlier I had an handful of walnuts when I took my aas and letrozole.


----------



## Elvia1023

My current set up in regards to pre workout nutrition and supplementation is going great. I had lots of clean energy, great focus and amazing pumps whilst training. After training I could barely walk but I have just chilled and ate so that's not an issue. I trained traps, forearms, hips (etc) and calves...

DB Shrugs... about 15 sets of 20 to 10 reps very slow and controlled reps. The most I rested between any set was about 20 seconds.
For forearms just an array of different movements for 20 mins with maximum intensity. I done behind the back and to the front barbell wrists curls, reverse curls, db wrist curls using a bench (pronated, supinated and hammer grips), rope hammer curls, cable reverse wrist curls... could barely make a fist by the end of it.
Hip Abductor... 5 sets of 20-15 very slow reps going up in weight. Then 5 sets of 10 very slow and controlled reps with the max weight rack with 5 deep breaths between sets.
Hip Adductor... 5 sets of 20-15 very slow reps going up in weight. Then 5 sets of 10 very slow and controlled reps with the max weight rack with 5 deep breaths between sets.
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Raises... a few sets to warm up. Then 2 sets of 30 slow reps using different foot positions.
Calf Extension... 2 sets of 30 slow reps using different foot positions. I failed on both of these sets but rest paused until I had the 30 reps.
Leg Press Calf Presses... 2 sets of 30 slow reps using different foot positions. I failed on both of these sets but rest paused until I had the 30 reps.
Standing Calf Raises... 1 set of 50 reps rest paused.

It was good to throw in a mixture of things today. 2moro I should be training in my friends gym. Gonna have a pre bed meal of tuna now then go to sleep.


----------



## Elvia1023

My aas have changed. I didn't really have anything planned and figured just stick with test c and tren e and add a few orals in at times. However I decided to order some mast p and tren a. I always get better results with tren a compared to tren e. I know all the science and you would think it would be the same (or very similar) but my body simply seems to respond better to tren a. I also get far fewer sides on tren a too. 

Anyway on Wed night I dosed 30mg tren a and last night 50mg tren a as well as 250mg tren e. I always taper tren a very slowly (start at 10mg) but as I am on tren e that doesn't really matter but figured I would still up it over a few days just incase I responded badly (I have in the past using it without tren e). I have been fine so tonight I will dose it at 70mg and continue with that dose for the next few weeks. I have now dropped the tren e. Obviously my levels will be high as that will be active in my system over the next few weeks. I have also dropped my epistane too. It's hard to gauge it's effectiveness as I have changed things recently. All I know is in the last few days results have started coming much faster. I think I will feel better without the epistane as when I first started it I got bad headaches and my energy levels went down. Although I will finish the tub in the future as it definitely wasn't a waste. My cycle right now will be...

Tren A at 70mg ed
Mast P at 50mg ed (changed from 100mg eod)
Avar at 50mg ed

DNP at 250mg per day
Letro at 1.25mg per day

Synthetine at 7.5ml per day
Syntheselen at 5ml per day

Long story but couldn't pick up my LR3 but will be tomorrow and will start it on Monday pre workout.

Just adding the DNP has definitely made me need more sleep which is only a good thing. I was only sleeping 3-6 hours sleep everynight but have slept better recently.

All but one of my meals have been very low carb/fat and mod-high protein. I was out most of the day walking around with 2 heavy bags. I ended up going to my favourite Turkish kebab place. Not too bad as instead of Turkish rice I got more salad. I got chicken and lamb meat. Their kofte plate is amazing too. I did drink a cappuccino too 






I am going to eat another 2-3 meals before I go to bed. All of them will be white fish with my fav spice mix. So literally 40g protein and trace carbs and fats.


----------



## Elvia1023

Breakfast...






4 x 2.2ml syntherol. 2 in each upper pec. One injection in the middle and the other on the outside. 

Yes they are pink needles


----------



## Elvia1023

I ended up being smart and going to bed and resting my body. Then I trained shoulders later on. I had planned to train shoulders and quads but I figured I would rather do a big leg leg 2moro instead. So yesterday was chest and tri-ceps and today shoulders. I won't list my entire workouts but they were both longer than I have been doing recently... approx 90 mins each. 

Lots of slow and controlled reps and minimum rest and as heavy as possible for the different rep ranges I performed. Yesterday I went to another gym that has great hammer strength chest machines so used them for a change and really squeezed on every rep. I have been incorporating db pullovers every chest workout recently too. Plus incline bench cable flyes and a few other things.

Earlier I done a lot more front raises than usual and really pushed the intensity. I used a barbell and cables for variety. I done the same for lateral raises using db's and cables. Then some really heavy presses in the smith machine doing 16 sets with very short rest periods. I finished with rear delt work which I will be adding to all back and shoulder days in the next few weeks.

Today my diet has been very restrictive. My first meal was some white fish I had in tupperware in the fridge. Then a synthepure smoothie with strawberries, 1 banana, spinach and asparagus. Most of my meals are just turkey breast meat (nothing else) today. Although I did have a nice treat but still low calorie earlier...






2moro I will be having more carbs and have my food ready as all the shops are closed here tomorrow. I already had oats and rice and just bought some bread, pineapple, mango and cherries.

Gonna just watch a film now and relax


----------



## Elvia1023

My sleeping has been really bad recently so I will have to change that. I have never really had an issue with getting quality sleep but I do go to bed very late some nights. I would never take strong sleeping aids and don't even use herbal ones most of the year. As I mentioned earlier in the thread it's very strange but I always get sleeping issues with tren e but never anything bad with tren a. Even when I tried 100mg tren a per day for 3 weeks the other year I slept like a baby. I have dropped the tren e and I won't be running tren a long so hopefully it sorts itself out. DNP has made things more uncomfortable in the night but that will be dropped in a few days too.

I received pramipexole and started it 2 nights a go. I always give people advice on prami and then I don't follow it myself  It wasn't that bad all it was I got it late on. Then I was going to bed and I thought I best leave it till 2moro and dose it about 4 hours pre bed to be safe. But no I decide to dose it. Plus higher than I should have but still really low at 0.1mg (used a slin pin to measure). 

I basically just took a risk but I knew what to expect and it didn't disappoint... fell a sleep at 12 and up at 2 wide awake and ready for the day  Plus if you think tren or dnp sweats are bad prami sweats are literally 10x worst than both combined. I woke up soaked in sweat and it was cold and I tried to get back to sleep but there was no chance. My gf was sleeping beside me so I couldn't even move away from the sweat. On prami it's more like water... like someone has poured water over me. Anyway I go in the living room and watch you tube videos for about 4 hours then go back to sleep on the couch until my gf wakes me up 2 hours later 

Last night was more of the same but at least this time I got 4 hours sleep and some crazy dreams and cts upon waking (not had that for ages).  I am going to stick with 0.1mg and dose it about 3 hours pre bed and I should be ok from tonight. I am feeling tired now due to lack of sleep but at least I am up and can have a productive day.

I start my LR3 pre workout today and will be dosing it at 200mcg eod for 30 days so 15 doses. I much prefer high dosed cycles and you have to keep them short due to desensitization.

I am now dosing syntherol in my chest eod and the results are great and I am made up with the difference even after such a low amount being used. From today I will start putting it in a few other body parts to help create more fullness.

Preworkout today will be a synthepure fruit smoothie made with pineapple, lemon and asparagus. Then I will dose 3ml synthetine and 3ml syntheselen and go to the gym to train legs  It will be a long session today... at least 2hours.


----------



## Elvia1023

I felt a lot better today in general. Well after the initial sick feeling upon waking thanks to pramipexole. My sleep is still all over the place but I had a nap and felt better for it. My diet this week will be the most restrictive it has been so far. Although as I still had some carbs left (pineapple, seeded bread etc) I used them up early today as I knew I would be training legs and didn't want them to go to waste. My gf's mum gave her some eggs so I had 4 whole eggs with seeded bread for breakast. The next meal was turkey breast with peppers, mushrooms and 5 rice cakes. My pre workout meal was synthepure, pineapple, lemon juice and asparagus in a smoothie. Training was super intense and I really had to dig deep to keep on going...

Calf Extensions... quick warm ups then 3 sets of 30 reps using different foot positions (10 reps for each position).
Leg Press Calf Presses... 3 sets of 30 reps using different foot positions.
Standing DB Calf Raises... 3 sets of 30 reps supersetted with bodyweight calf raises off a step to failure.
Tibialis DB Raises on a flat bench... 1 set of 50 reps, 1 set of 40 reps and 1 set to failure at 37 reps (going up in weight every set).
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Raises... 3 sets of 15 reps going up in weight. Then 3 sets to failure (about 15 to 10 reps). Finished with 1 set of 30 reps using different foot positions.
Standing Leg Curls... 3 sets of 15 reps for each side going up in weight each set.
Seated Leg Curls... 3 sets of 15 reps going up in weight. Then 10 sets to failure with 10 deep breaths between every set (15-6 reps). Finished with 1 final set rest paused to 30 reps.
Glute Raise Machine... 4 sets of 15 reps for each side just focusing on the squeeze and not going that heavy.
Hip Abductor Machine... 4 sets of 25 to 15 reps going up in weight. Then 5 sets of 10 reps with 5 deep breaths between each set.
Leg Press... 4 sets of 20-15 reps going up in weight. Then 10 sets of 12 reps with super slow negatives and pauses at the bottom. I had 10 deep breaths between each set and the last 4-5 sets were bad 
Bulgarian db Split Lunges... 4 sets of 12 reps for each side.
Walking db Lunges... 3 sets up and down the gym floor.
Lex Extensions... 10 sets of 10 slow reps moving up in weight every set.
Back and Leg Stretches. Then I used the rumble roller on my back and legs. I try to remain flexible so do the crab etc.

Pre workout I had 3ml synthetine and 3ml syntheselen with my pre workout drink and 50mg avar. Post workout I put 100mcg LR3 in each quad. I decided to just test it out and see how I am with minimal carbs in my system. I will start dosing my LR3 pre workout from 2moro. 2moro should be chest and maybe bi-ceps and forearms.


----------



## Elvia1023

Gonna dose my 70mg tren a, 50mg mast p and 1.25mg letro now. I just ate chicken and broccoli (actually my last 3 meals as I made a huge portion). I usually like to take a direct fat source (nuts) with my hormones/ai's but I am using much less fat now. The coconut oil used to cook the chicken in and 1g fish oil cap I will have now should suffice. I am going to leave my syntherol chest injects for 2moro pre workout as I will be training chest. I will also dose LR3 pre workout for the first time 2moro too. I should be fine without carbs but just incase I will add 25g dextrose in my aminos intra bottle. 

I am feeling good and wish I didn't have to sleep as otherwise I would just go to the gym now  But my body definitely needs to recover after my leg workout. 2moro will be made up of meals consisting of white fish or turkey with either salad, broccoli, peppers, mushrooms, onions or a combination of a few. Plus 2 synthepure smoothies with the usual low carb but high nutrient foods.


----------



## Elvia1023

I dosed 2.2ml in 2 spots in each pec pre workout today. I was worried they may feel tight but they felt incredible and I had a great workout. Even post injection my chest looked much fuller straightaway. I put 2.2ml about 1 inch above each nipple and in the middle of each upper pec. I also dosed 200mcg LR3 pre workout and decided to put 100mcg in the centre of each lower pec. The 0.1ml LR3 hurt more than the syntherol as the water I am using really stings. Today I dosed quite a lot of different things pre workout as I also done 3ml synthetine and 2.5ml syntheselen. In addition to 50mg avar (my daily dose) and I have now added 50mg adrol (I will run this for 10 days). Then come my pre workout mix of 2 scoops of The Curse and 1 scoop of Full as Fuck. All in all it probably took me about an hour just to get ready for the gym  Today I also added 50g dextrose into my intra shake just to be safe due to my lr3 pre workout dose. My workout consisted of...

Warm up with db's
Incline Bench DB Press... about 5 sets going up in weight each set to warm up my chest. I always do this anyway but I did have the thought of the pre workout syntherol in my head too. My warm up sets consisted of 15 reps using a pronated, 45 degree and hammer grip for 5 reps each. Then 5 sets to failure using super slow negatives and stretching/pause at the bottom. I would have 15 deep breaths rest between each set and failure was at 12 to 6 reps for all my sets.
Flat Bench DB Presses... 5 sets to failure with the same db's... that was around the same and in the 12-6 rep range.
Cable Crossovers... a few warm up sets then 5 sets to failure at 15 reps. I would pick a weight I knew I would fail at before 15 reps and just keep rest pausing it until I got to 15 reps.
Flat Bench DB Pullovers... warmed up for 2 sets then 3 sets to complete failure. 
Chest Dips... 6 sets to failure rotating 2 slightly different hand grips (3 sets for each).
Back and Leg stretches.

My legs are really sore from yesterday so I stretched them out postworkout today. They have hurt me all day so I delayed the gym until later on. I have a lot to do 2moro but if I am up early enough I think I will do 2 training sessions. Arms will definitely be one and maybe back for the other. If I just train once then maybe just arms and I will train twice the next day.

I have developed a minor rash from the DNP which I hear is common. Not good but I will be stopping it soon so hopefully that disappears.

My diet today has been basic (I had white fish that needed to be cooked)...

White fish (spice mix) with 5 rice cakes
White fish with 1 sweet potatoe
Synthepure smoothie with 1 apple, strawberries, raspberries and asparagus.
Train (30g amino and 50g dextrose shake)... I took 200mcg lr3 pre workout
While fish with salad and long grain rice
Chicken with peppers, onion and broccoli
I will have the same as the above soon
Pre bed maybe some turkey breast or cottage cheese.

More carbs today but 2moro will mainly be chicken/turkey or white fish with broccoli or peppers and onions. My synthepure shakes will mainly have berries and rhubarb in. I may go crazy and have some rice cakes in one of my pre workout meals 

Earlier I shaved my upper body as I was curious what exactly was under all my fur (can't see my stomach properly). When I was first shaving I thought shit I am fatter than I thought  But afterwards it's not too bad and I can work with it. My transformation has been more 6 weeks and the results are good. I am rushing things but I know if I do a few tricks I can look decent in 1 weeks time. Obviously if someone isn't lean enough they are not lean enough and it takes time and effort but I can do a few things to create big changes in 1 week. Although I need another 5 weeks or so to get in the condition I am truly aiming for.


----------



## Elvia1023

As I have previously mentioned I think I will need about 5 weeks to get into the condition I have planned in my head. I am leaning out so fast now and things are going great. I am looking very flat but I am pleased with how things are moving along. I almost don't want to stop but I will have to for the final pics in order to regain back the fullness I have lost. Each day more details are coming out though so I hope to continue like I have been recently. I woke up today and my waist literally felt empty and flat which is good as I ate plenty of times in the night. I need to be better with my stomach vacuums though so will make a conscious effort to start doing more.

Pramipexole had me full of energy last night. I took it earlier but I was wide awake until 6am. As a result I didn't train twice today but I did destroy arms in a very long workout. I was extremely depleted so even my preworkout mix didn't give much of a pump and that was with training arms which usually get pumped after 5 reps of the 1st set. I was feeling good walking to the gym but pretty much as soon as I started training I had nothing. I was warming up with very light weight and out of breath and feeling weak but I pushed through. I felt better as the workout went on but it took a lot of effort to keep going. I don't usually train arms for long durations but I pushed it today...

Cable Tri-cep Extension supersetted with Cable Bi-cep Curls... 8 sets of 20-8 reps of each going up in weight every set. Extremely slow negatives and squeezes and well if you read my log you know the rest 
Lying DB Tri-cep Extensions supersetted with Seated DB Curls... 3 sets of 15 reps for both.
Overhead DB Tri-cep Extensions supersetted with Incline Bench DB Curls... 5 sets of 15 reps for tri-ceps and 5 sets fo 12 reps for bi-ceps.
Lying DB Tri-cep lateral extensions supersetted with Seated DB Concentration Curls... 3 sets to failure for both.
Close Grip Bench Press supersetted with Plate Hammer Curls... 4 sets of of 20-8 reps for each going up in weight each set (plate hammer curls closer to 20 reps most sets).
Forearms pretty much a giant set consisting of approx 20 sets using a variety of movements and approx 50 to 10 reps. Exercises included DB wrist (and reverse wrist) curls on a bench, cable reverse wrist curls, barbell wrist curls (forwards and behind the back) and barbell reverse curls.
Machine Ab Crunches... 5 sets of 20-15 reps.
Standing Cable Rope Crunches... 5 sets fo 15 reps going up in weight every set.
Back and Leg stretches and used the rumble roller for about 10 mins on both areas.

I don't have loads of different foods in the fridge as I am dieting. But I threw everything together post workout today as I felt very depleted. I had sticky jasmine rice with prawns, yellow peppers, mushrooms and onions with a sticky mango and chilli sauce and side salad.






Tonight I will do my syntherol chest shots and dose 70mg tren a and 50mg mast p with 1.25mg letro.

My legs have been hurting a lot from the other day. Pretty much everywhere but especially my glutes and calves. Lunges always get me good  2moro I will see how I feel but definitely going to train back and maybe calves. If I train twice then maybe I will do back and rear delts early and hamstrings with calves later on


----------



## Elvia1023

I will start carb loading in a few days. When I state carb load it won't be huge amounts but just a steady supply over a few days. As a result I can use the typical carbs I normally do (without the obvious fruit). Rice cakes will be one of the main ones I will utilize in that time just because I love them so much and they are easy/convenient. I plan to start at approx 400g carbs per day and I will likely up slightly through the days. In this time I will be utilizing high doses of synthetine as I know with the high carbs it will only add to my physique. Synthelator will be used before my final pics too


----------



## Elvia1023

My last DNP dose was yesterday so I am now off DNP. I was going to dose 1 cap early today but decided against it. I will be depleting over the next 2 days with very minimal carbs. I had to rush everything and I would have liked to have stayed on dnp for another week but I am extremely pleased with the results even after such a short time. It will still remain active for a few days and in that time some water retention should drop off. Although I am looking fairly dry right now and my vascularity is much higher than in previous weeks. I am very flat though so I will be utilizing a carb load and a few other things to regain muscle fullness in a few days time (some details listed in my previous post).

Last night I was extremely tired. After the gym I cooked and cleaned etc. I was a bit late getting a shower and afterwards was falling asleep on my bed. As a result I figured just go to bed and not take anything and hopefully get some well needed rest. I was only asleep for 4 1/2 hours but I woke up feeling good. It's been 6 hours and I still feel decent. Obviously I need about 8 hours sleep per night but at least I am feeling ok. I have lots to do today and had planned to not go to the gym but I think I may go and do a depletion workout to assist things.

Yesterday I trained back and rear delts and it was a struggle. I was exhausted but just pushed though. My strength was ok but at times just not there but I did try and still train at a fast pace. I done some seated cable rows and they are heavy in my gym but I can usually do about 12 good form reps with the full weight rack. I was struggling to get 10 reps with just a 1/3rd of the weight rack  My full workout looked like...

Standing Cable straight arm Pulldowns... 5 sets of 20-15 reps going up in weight every set.
Standing Cable Face Pulls... 3 sets of 15 reps.
Standing Cable High Rows... 3 sets of 15 reps.
Machine Low Rows... 3 sets of 15 reps for each side going up in weight every set (went up to full weight rack).
Seated behind the head Lat Pulldowns... 3 sets of 15 slow reps with light weight.
Pull Ups supersetted with Lat Pulldowns (to the front)... 6 sets to failure for each. For the lat pulldowns I moved up in weight every set. 
Seated Cable Rows... 3 sets of 15 to 10 reps going up in weight every set.
Rear Delt Raises using the Lateral Raise machine backwards... 3 sets of 15 reps.
Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Flyes supersetted with Bent Over DB Rear Delt Flyes... 6 sets to failure for both. I rotated a pronated and hammer grip for each superset (3 sets for both grips).
Standing Cable Rear Delt Flyes... 3 sets of 15 slow reps using rest pause method to get to 15 reps for the final 2 sets.
Back and Leg Stretches

Today should be shoulders, quads and calves


----------



## Elvia1023

I finally received some supplements today so very happy. Just a few pre workout products and some aminos. They also sent me some samples including a sleep product so I will be trying that out tonight.







My synthepure came too so I am made up. It really has made dieting so much easier. The natural flavour is perfect for fruit smoothies. No stomach issues ever with this stuff...


----------



## Elvia1023

My sleeping was shocking the last few days. I should add I don't ever take painkillers or sleeping meds so it's not like I can just pop a pill to go to sleep. I have never had an issue getting to sleep when I wanted a part from the last few weeks. So friday night I got about 4 1/2 hours sleep and was up since 4am. Sat night I didn't go to bed at all. I was awake at 6:30am and was going to go to bed but my gf got up for work and was making noise so I figured I had loads to do so I just stayed up. I had to take frequent stimulants just to keep going. I now it isn't good but it was a one off and I am ok now and will hopefully get 8 hours sleep tonight. Yesterday I didn't let it effect my workout though...

Warm up with db's
Hammer Strengh Shoulder Press supersetted with DB Lateral Raises... 7 sets of 15-10 reps for both.
Lateral Raise Machine supersetted with Barbell Upright Rows... 7 sets of 15 reps for both.
Standing Cable Front Raises supersetted with Incline Barbell Press... 5 sets of 15-10 reps for both.
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 5 sets of 15 reps going up in weight. Then 2 sets of 30 reps using 3 different foot positions (10 reps x3).
Calf Extensions... 2 sets of 30 reps using 3 different foot positions.
Leg Press Calf Presses... 2 sets of 30 reps using 3 different foot positions.
Flat Bench DB Tibialis Raises... 1 set of 40 reps, 1 set of 30 reps and 1 set to failure of 37 reps going up in weight each set.
Standing DB Calf Raises supersetted with standing calf raises off a step... 2 sets of 30 reps for both.
Leg Extensions... 15 sets of 10 reps going up in weight every set with 10 secs rest between sets.
Back and Leg stretches.

The vascularity in my arms is looking great (I love the veiny look) and it's coming out in my legs/calves too. Diet was very restrictive apart from pre workout/morning (oats with lots of fruit) as I knew I would start carb loading the next day (today).


----------



## Elvia1023

Today (yesterday now) I trained twice. In the morning I trained chest and in the evening tri-ceps. I also started carb loading today which was nice  I had my usual meals but just added carbs to them. Although for a change for my first meal I had 4 whole eggs with bread (not been having many eggs recently). I had some bread with a chicken and broccoli meal, wild rice with a tuna meal, 50g dextrose in my intra shake (lr3 pre workout), oat cereal pre workout, sweet potatoe with a turkey meal and some pineapple after some of the previous meals too. My last meal was just chicken and I have also had a synthepure fruit smoothie and pre bed will be a tub of cottage cheese.

AM
Warm up with db's
Incline DB Presses... 7 sets of 15-8 reps going up in db's every set. The last 3 sets were to failure.
Flat DB Presses... 3 sets to failure.
DB Pullovers... 5 sets of 15-10 reps... last set to complete failure.
Machine Pec Deck... 3 sets of 20 reps.
Hammer Strength Machine Presses... 3 sets of unilateral presses consisting of a total of 35 reps each. I start with 5 reps with my right side, 5 reps with my left, 4 reps right, 4 left, 3, 3, 2, 2, 1, 1 and then 5 reps with both arms. As I perform each unilateral rep the other arm is stabilizing the weight so still under tension. 
Chest Dips... 4 sets to failure.
Incline DB Flyes... 1 set of 10 slow reps then I hold the weight in the stretched position as long as possible.
Flat DB Flyes... 1 set of 10 slow reps then I hold the weight in the stretched position as long as possible.

PM
About 30 sets of 15-10 reps using a variety of db exercises including Standing Overhead Tri-cep Extensions, Lying Tri-cep Extensions, Lying Tri-cep Lateral Extensions, Tri-cep Kickbacks and Lying DB Close Grip Presses. My gym shut at 2pm today so I done this workout at home.

2moro I will be training twice and it should look like...

AM= Hamstrings and Back (focusing on width and traps)
PM= Bi-ceps and Forearms

Today I took 2.5ml synthetine 3 times so a total of 7.5ml in the day. Pre workout in the am I also took 3ml syntheselen. I also took 500mg metformin before 2 of my largest carb meals. Pre bed I will take 70mg tren a and 50mg mast p with 2ml synthergine. Water and sodium are both still very high but that is soon to change.


----------



## Elvia1023

I felt a bit off today which is strange as I had the most sleep I have had in a long time. Maybe adding in novolin-r and the subsequent drop in blood glucose was the reason for this. Although I did have more than enough carbs and timed them sensibly. Although even if that is the case I am very slin sensitive and my recent dnp usage probably even added to that. I dosed insulin twice today and I am fine this time round (dosed it about 2 hours ago). I dosed 10IU each time. The last time I have ate turkey breast and broccoli for 2 meals since dosing it. I have been consuming 3 rice cakes every 15 mins or so and I feel great. It's definitely helping me regain lost muscle fullness but I just have to be careful with food, water and sodium so to not overdo things. At the moment I am still having loads of water and going through 3x 1.5 litres of water and aminos per day plus water I get from drinking it straight and protein shakes, pre workouts etc. Sodium was very high but I have lowered it slightly now but still getting plenty.

Tonight I will be dosing syntherol in my chest and will add a few injections for my arms just to give them a fuller look. My synthergine dosage is at about 5 ml every day just due to the various tablets I am taking (50mg adrol, 50mg avar, 20mg Isotretinoin (accutane) and 2.5mg letrozole. That leads me on to adding I just doubled my letrozole dose for the final few days. Liver health is very important to me so synthergine is a staple supplement for me.

Today I trained twice and my workouts looked like...

1st
Seated Leg Curls... 15 sets of 20-6 reps going up in weight most sets. I would move up about a plate each set until I ended with the full weight rack. The last 5 or so sets were to failure. The final set was a drop set with 5 drops.
Pull Ups supersetted with Lat Pulldowns... 5 sets to faillure for both. Then I finished with 3 sets of pull ups to failure using a partial rom concentrating solely on my lats.
Cable Straight Arm Pushdowns... 5 sets of 20-10 reps using static holds... last 2 sets to complete failure.
DB Shrugs... 5 sets of 20-15 reps going up in weight (holding the top position)
Shrugs using the Hammer Strength Shoulder Press Machine... 5 sets of 20-10 reps going up to 5 plates a side.
Hammer Grip Pull Ups... just jumped up and done 2 sets to failure.
Cable Upright Rows... 4 sets of 15 reps going up to full weight rack.

2nd
DB Bi-cep Curls... 4 sets of 15 controlled reps for each arm.
DB Concentration Curls... 4 sets of 15 reps for each arm.
DB Hammer Curls... 4 sets of 15 controlled reps for each arm.
DB Zottman Curls... 6 sets of 15 reps for each arm.
5 Tri-sets of approx 60-30 reps using Pronated DB Wrist Curls, Hammer DB Wrist Curls and Supinated DB Wrist Curls.

2moro I will probably train rear delts, calves and quads. I have suffered from hip issues the last 2 weeks so need to be careful. Sometimes when I walk it feels like my hip has almost come out of it's socket. I was sat down today for a few mins and when I stood up I couldn't barely walk and was in pain for 5 mins. So I know I need to be careful especially when I do abductor/adductor work and lunges etc. If I do any I will just keep things light especially whilst dieting and using high doses of letrozole etc.


----------



## Elvia1023

I ended up going to bed for a few hours. I am feeling a bit tired but really good so looking forward to the rest of the day. I started using tadalafil eod this week but it can give me headaches if I dose too much. I just added tabs from the site I get my accutane from and they are good but not as good as the liquid I usually take. The main reasons I use them is to keep my blood pressure down and bring out my vascularity.

I woke up and had some rice cereal with a banana then about 30 mins later dosed 10IU humulin-r. I like to have a meal inside me before I dose slin at larger amounts but sometimes I take it fasted too. My next meal will be turkey breast with sweet potatoes and I am also going to have an English tea with honey and lemon. I will now take 3ml synthetine and 3ml syntheselen. Then my usual pre workout and amino intra drink for slightly later.

Yesterday I stupidly forgot to dose LR3 pre workout even though I remembered to put 50g dextrose in my intra shake  I will add that in pre workout today. I plan to train twice so I may do 100mcg (50/50) twice in the day as opposed to one dose of 200mcg. Thay way it will go in 2 different body parts. My 1st workout should be chest, shoulders and rear delts and my 2nd will be hams and quads.

Last night I trained calves and decided to train bi-ceps and forearms (with some tri-ceps) again just for something a little different. I love trying to get my forearms to look freaky and when I train them directly frequently it only helps...

Tri-cep Cable Pushdowns supersetted with Standing Cable Bi-cep Curls... 7 sets of 20-12 reps for each going up in weight every set.
Overhead Barbell Tri-cep Extensions supersetted with Standing Barbell Curls... 4 sets of 15 reps for each going up in weight every set.
Heavy DB One Armed DB Curls... 4 sets of 8 to 4 reps for each arm.
DB Hammer Curls... 3 sets of 20-10 reps going up in weight.
Preacher EZ Bar Curls... 3 sets to failure (15-10 reps) with partials used at the end.
Preacher DB Hammer Curls... 3 sets to failure with each arm with partials used at the end.
Preacher Spider Curls... 3 sets of 15 reps.
Concentration DB Curls... 2 sets of 12-10 reps with both arms.
Reverse Curls... 3 sets of 15 reps going up in weight.
Cable Wrist Curls... 3 sets of approx 20 reps.
Flat Bench Wrist Curls using a tri-set of pronated, hammer and supinated grips. 2 tri-sets with approx 60 reps in each.
Behind the back Barbell Wrist Curls... 3 sets of approx 15 reps.
Cable Wrist Curls supersetted with Barbell Wrist Curls... 5 sets to failure for both (approx 20 reps for each most sets).
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... a few sets of approx 20 reps to warm up. Then 2 sets of 30 reps using 3 different foot positions for 10 reps each.
Flat Bench DB Tibialis Raises... 1 set of 50 reps, 1 set of 40 reps and 1 set to failure (32 reps) going up in weight every set.
Leg Presses Calf Presses... 2 sets of 30 reps using 3 different foot positions (10 reps each). Then about 6 sets of 20-10 reps going up in weight every set and really concentrating on the stretch at the bottom (holding it for at least 5 secs on every rep).
45 Degree Calf Raises... 2 sets of 30 reps using 3 different foot positions (10 reps each). Then about 5 more sets going up in weight every time and really focusing on the stretch at the bottom. I would also stretch out my calves between every set.
Back and Leg stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today was a struggle and I was tired but I pushed through. My main protein sources were just turkey, cottage cheese and aminos today. I probably shouldn't be having dairy products but I still have small amounts of milk in the morning and the occasional tub of cottage cheese. Carbs have been mainly rice cakes but today I have also had pasta, sweet potatoe, pineapple, 1 banana, tomatoes and honey. Fat is pretty much minimal but I am still using oil to cook my meat in. Now if I ever wanted to get as lean as humanly possible all my meats would be grilled or boiled.

One thing I am regretting is not getting any sun or going on sun beds as that really dries me out. But I will do that in July and use mt2 so I can get really dark. I just had my last drink which was lemon juice in water and now I will go without any until tomorrow when I get my pics taken.

Training today looked like...

1st
Leaning Cable Lateral Raises... a few sets to warm up. Then 3 drop sets each containing 30 reps (10 reps x3).
Incline Smith Presses... a few sets to warm up. Then 3 sets to failure for 6-10 reps. During the last set I halved the weight and rest paused until I got 20 reps (extra slow negatives).
DB Lateral Raises... 6 sets of 15-8 reps going up and down in weight.
Hammer Strength Chest Press... 2 sets of 20 slow reps rest paused. Then 3 sets of unilateral presses consisting of a total of 35 reps each. I start with 5 reps with my left side, 5 reps with my right, 4 reps left, 4 right, 3, 3, 2, 2, 1, 1 and then 5 reps with both arms. As I perform each unilateral rep the other arm is stabilizing the weight so still under tension. I only use 1 plate a side but these are HARD if you go slowly.
Flat Bench DB Pullovers... 3 sets of 15 reps then 2 sets to failure at 12 reps (rest paused).
Standing Cable Rear Delt Flyes... 10 sets to failure with 20 deep breaths between each set.

2nd

Machine Lower Back Extensions... 5 sets of 25 reps.
Machine Crunches... 5 sets of 15 slow reps.
Machine Twists... 3 sets of 15 reps for both sides.
Stomach Crunches on a mat... 3 sets of 15 reps.
Hanging Knee Raises... 4 sets to failure.
Seated Leg Curl supersetted with Stiff leg Deadlifts... 5 sets of 20-10 reps for leg curls and 20 reps for sld's.
Sumo Stance Leg Press... a few sets to warm up then 5 sets to failure.
Walking Lunges... 5 sets walking up and down the gym.
Leg Press using the Assisted Pull-up/Dip Machine... 5 sets of 20-15 reps for both legs.
Leg Extensions.. 4 sets of 50 reps then one drop set of approx 100 reps total.

I will start squatting again soon. I didn't want to risk injury now so that's why I left it. I will start light and hopefully I am ok. I use the smith machine for my squats now. I didn't do any hip or inner thigh work today as my hip is still very sore. For the Sumo Leg Press I kept the weight fairly light but the reps very slow due my hip. I also purposely used the leg press on the assisted dip machine so I could get a good stretch. My hip is actually feeling better now so hopefully it stays that way (doubtful).

Earlier I started shaving my body and will finish it off tomorrow. I will have my gf take pics tomorrow night


----------



## Elvia1023

I had my pics taken yesterday but it was a long day and I fell alseep so just posting them now. It was a frustrating day because I woke up and my stomach was flat and my abs popping (basically perfect for me) and I wanted to get my pics taken but my gf wouldn't get up. She knows it's important but she is bad when she is tired and was in work and well she didn't have time otherwise she would be late. I hadn't drank water since the day before and I had planned to stay at home and do a little carb load. But I had lots to do and had forgotten I said I would go around to see my gf's parents before they go away for 1 month. It was super hot and walking around with heavy bags after about 2 hours I was genuinely going to faint. I can push it but I knew I had to drink something so I bought a coconut water and sat on a bench for 20 mins. I started to spill over and get softer so had them taken very late and they could be a lot better but they are ok. After a few days break I will be carrying on losing bodyfat and getting shredded.

We moved apartment so thats why they are in a different location. My gf had to stand in the bath (small bathroom) and the lighting is shit so thats why we moved for some full body photos. I will throw in a few funny ones too


----------



## Elvia1023

jpg images


----------



## Magnus82

Bump


----------



## Elvia1023

I took a few photos last week (before the final pics) using my phone and my leg vascularity definitely shown up better on those. I will post up those pics but later mention my new plan of action and what I hope to achieve over the next 2 months.


----------



## Elvia1023

My trip to see my family was great but I did eat far too much. That's fine as it was planned but doing that after dieting has come back to haunt me. I pretty much spent today on the toilet  It's 1am now and I seem to be better so that's a good sign. Therefore I will start training 2moro now as today wasn't possible  I am never sick but after what I ate over the last few days it's no surprise. I had 2 big meals per day of 1.5-6k calories each plus big bowls of cereal in between and 2 litres of pure orange juice everyday. Actually I will include some pics of some of my meals. I ordered Dominos the night I arrived and had just over 1 large pizaa, loads of chicken (more than in the pic) then for dessert a full tub of Ben and Jerry's and chocolate chip cookies...











The next day I went to the cinmema and had a large popcorn and sweets. Then afterwards went to a restaurant and had utter crap in the form of a platter starter with breaded prawns, breaded onion rings, breaded mushrooms, breaded chicken, fries and sauces. Then an American plate for my main which had chicken wings, cornbread, pulled pork and sweet potatoe fries etc. My gf has sent me a pic of her meal so that's not included. Then 2 desserts of forrest fruits with ice cream on waffles and variety of sweets with vanilla and bubblegum ice cream...
















On the same day we ordered a Chinese takeaway but I didn't take any pics. I shared 2 meals with my gf but I ate 80% of them. They were crispy beef with boiled rice and duck with pineapple with boiled rice. I also had 4 chicken wings and some chips.

The next day we had our best meal but I never had my phone so couldn't take any pics. It was in a new Carribean restaurant. I should add I ate 6 donuts about 1 hour before plus a large coffee. For starter I got jerk chicken wings and they were incredible. For my main I had a pot with shrimps, sweet potaoes, mango and beans and rice.

In the airport I got an American breakfast with bacon, waffles, syrup, sausage, fruit and weirdly fries (got this in Frankie and Bennys). Then a dessert of peanut butter cheesecake and a peanut butter milkshake.

In the airport back home I was more health conscious and got prawns with salad...






I look about 7 months pregnant... well about 4 months after today  I am never going to eat like that again. It's not just the meals but all the other stuff I had too. I went through 3 boxes of cereal in less than 3 days. Now it's time to get back on track. The trip away was a break in every sense but now I am driven to carry on and get ripped.

I hadn't injected anything for about 1 week but last night I dosed 30mg test p, 30mg tren a and 30mg mast p. I will be carrying on with that and not go higher. Afterwards I will cruise on 150mg test per week. I won't be using any orals for the next month either and just trying to get the results without too many harsh things. I know I am still on tren but 30mg is only a low amount. I was on so much stuff in the last month I just need a break from it all. My doses were not that high but I was on various orals etc. I will probably leave dnp for a few weeks but I may add it in at 250mg. I will restart my synthetine and syntheselen 2moro pre workout too. One of the first things I done when I got back was drink about 2.5ml synthergine. I have 2 vials of lr3 left so will add them in next week.


----------



## Elvia1023

Yesterday was more of the same so no gym or pretty much anything. I didn't even take my aas. It's so rare I am sick in anyway but if I am I like to give my body a break from most things. I had bad stomach issues and a horrible migraine. I could have trained but there is no point when feeling like that and needing the toilet so much. I have been drinking lots of fluids and eating normal and I feel better now. This morning I was still bad but it has faded through the day. Just a slight migraine now but that should be gone by the morning. I actually tested my stomach in a sense for dinner when I had a steak, coconut rice and vegetables. That was a big meal plus included coconut and a fair amount of olive oil but I was fine so I am happy.

I haven't trained for over a week so the break would have done me good. I also realized as I haven't trained I haven't really had any caffeine so the break from that will do me even better. I am eager to get back in the gym and training hard and getting leaner by the day.

The only supplement I did use today was synthergine and that definitely helps make me feel better. I have actually had it twice today and I will have a 3rd serving (2ml) pre bed too. 

Pre bed I will dose 30mg test p, tren a and mast p. Tomorrow I will restart synthetine (2.5ml) and syntheselen (2ml) pre workout. I will carry on with my syntherol injects as I notice a big difference even with fairly small amounts. I will start putting some in my calves again. 

My plan for the next 6 weeks is to obviously get leaner. I will train every body part hard as usual but I am also going to really push the volume/frequency for calves. It's been some time since I done that so they should respond well... especially if I put some syntherol in them too. I will be training them everyday I go to the gym so probably 6-7 times per week.


----------



## Elvia1023

I start my diet again 2moro but over the last few days I have been eating fairly good with the odd treat. Here are a few things I have ate in the last 2 days.

Ribeye steak with coconut/jasmine rice and red peppers, tomatoes and mushrooms...






Just took a pic whilst cooking. This is going to be a regular meal over the next month. Turkey breast and peppers with a spice mix...






This was amazing and I am really loving shrimp these days. Shrimp, mango and pineapple in a pineapple and passion fruit sauce with basmati rice...






A treat as I was feeling so bad ...


----------



## Elvia1023

On Saturday for my first day back training I decided to do a full body workout. I felt amazing afterwards and it felt good to be back. My workout looked like...

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... about 6 sets of 15-10 reps holding the stretched position at the bottom for at least 5 seconds and of course squeezing at the top as high as I could.
Leg Press Calf Presses... more of the same for about 5 sets. Then I finished with 2 sets of 30 reps.
Seated Leg Curls... about 6 sets of 20-10 reps sitting forward on most sets and really squeezing every rep.
Leg Extensions... mainly going for pump and nothing too heavy. I done 10 quick sets of 10 slow reps with minimal rest (about 10 secs) in between sets.
My mind is playing tricks on me  I bascially carried on doing all the other body parts for approx 4-8 sets each. For chest and back I stuck to machines and cables and done 2 exercises for each. Can't remember the details but a great workout 

Earlier I done a push style workout and again amazing and I am really enjoying being back. I plan to train calves every workout but didn't have the time today so will start them 2moro. My workout consisted of...

Warm up with db's
Two giant set of various db shoulder exercises including lateral raises, front raises, shrugs, presses etc. I would say about 80 reps in total for each set (6 movements).
DB Lateral Raises... 5 sets of 20 to 12 reps going up in weight.
Cable Lateral Raises (front and from the back)... 4 sets to failure.
Smith Machine Incline Presses... a few sets to warm up. Then 5 sets with 4 x 10kg plates to failure, 5 sets with 3 x 10kg plates and 2 sets with 2 x 10kg plates. 15 deep breaths rest between each set a part from when I dropped weight and that would be no rest. Very slow negatives.
DB Pullovers... I know most would do these on a pull day but I like doing them when training chest... 4 sets of 12 reps going up in weight. The last set was rest paused to get to 12 reps.
Machine Flyes... 2 sets to failure (over 20 reps)
Chest Dips... 2 sets to failure
Tri-cep Extensions... 5 sets of 20 reps
Standing overhead ez bar tri-cep extension... 2 sets to near failure (train alone).
Lying DB Tri-cep Lateral Extension... 2 sets to failure of 7 reps and 14 reps (moved down in weight).
Finished with 5 sets of knee raises.
Then some back stretches.

I have decided I will do a push, pull and legs routine for... well could be 2 weeks or 2 months. I tend to not have set routines but will follow this but change the exercises when I feel like. I have no set number of days but I am thinking 6 days per week so each body part gets trained twice. Calves will be trained about 5-6 days per week.


----------



## Elvia1023

Synthergine was amazing for me on the various oral aas and accutane I was on. But since coming off all the oral aas and lowering my doses my appetite has come back much more and I am feeling great. I am using 90mg aas ed but only dosed eod since restarting but I will make sure that is ed from now on. I am back on a good path after just over a weeks break from everything. 

Everything I am on now just gives me benefits without effecting my energy levels too much. Although I will start eating less now as my daily calories are too high for my goals so they need to come down. Everything will be more balanced now in regards to consuming more carbs than before. As a result protein and fats have been lowered slightly. Nothing is exact with me but I just eat less most meals so instead of 60g protein from chicken I have about 50g plus I am not having any peanut butter now. One of my simple methods of adding in carbs is if my meals are just lean protein with veg I add in 5 rice cakes so about 30g carbs. Protein is still around approx 300g per day not counting the 30g aminos (20g leucine) I will be drinking through every day.


----------



## Elvia1023

I really struggled today to get ready for the gym. I think it's mainly because for once I actually overslept. I felt a bit crap and didn't feel like going. I done the usual when I feel like that and watched bodybuilding videos on you-tube. Weirdly it took a while but once I was ready I felt great. I dosed 1 serving of Enter with Purpose (pre workout) with 1 serving of full as fuck. The EWP is an amazing pre workout and within 10 mins I felt amazing and got to the gym ready to focused and ready to train hard. I mainly stuck to machines today but it felt great. My workout consisted of...

Abs on the mat for 5 mins
Machine Twists... 3 sets of approx 15 reps for each side.
Rope Cable Crunches... 5 sets of approx 20 reps.
Hanging Knee Raises... 2 sets to failure
Machine Low Rows... 4 sets of 15 reps for each arm going up in weight each set.
Cable middle Rows supersetted with Cable high Rows... 3 sets of 15 reps for both.
Straight Arm Cable Pulldowns... 5 sets of 20-10 reps going up in weight.
Cable 45 degree Pulldowns... 3 sets of 15 reps.
Machine Seated Pulldowns... supersetted 10 reps facing forwards with 10 reps facing the seat. 4 sets of 10/10 reps.
Seated Cable Row... 4 sets of 15-7 reps going up in weight every set.
Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Raises and Bent Over DB Rear Delt Raises... about 15 quick sets of approx 10 reps using supinated and hammer grips.
Standing Cable Curls... 5 sets of approx 40-25 reps going up in weight every set. I would start with 10 slow and perfect form reps then just go crazy and do as many fast reps as possible. 
Lying Cable Curls on the Cable Row machine... 3 sets to failure.
Standing Barbell Wrist Curls to the front, Cable Reverse Curls and Cable Wrist Curls... about quick 15 sets rotating each and just going for it.
There wasn't much time left so I went over to the Leg Press which had 3 plates a side on and done 3 sets of calf presses to failure. I held the stretched position on the negative for at least 3 secs. Only took a few mins but I can still feel my calves and it's been about 9 hours.

I felt great but tried afterwards. My gf had bought burgers and salad so post workout I made burgers with avocado and mango chilli plus salad. I very rarely eat burgers so it was a nice change. I am trying to avoid too much fat but they were 87% beef so not too bad (plus I grilled them). Later I had a bifidus yoghurt with kiwi and mango. All my other meals since have just been turkey breast with some fried onions.

2moro I will be training legs. My left hip is still giving me issues so I will see how I am and work around it.

Incidentally I started my LR3 today and dosed it approx 30 mins post workout. I put 100mcg in each lat and I am hoping it is good stuff. I will be able to gauge it's effectiveness as right now I am not running about 15 different things like I was last month 

I think I must have drank about 30ml synthergine in the last 4 days. I felt like I needed it and I am feeling great for it. That dose is definitely not needed but I felt like my body needed it's liver boosting effects  I will go back down to 4ml per day from now on.


----------



## Elvia1023

On Thursday I trained legs with my gf. As a result it was never going to be the most intense workout ever as I had to show her how to do everything. But it was ideal as it was the first time training them properly after my break plus my hip has been hurting. I did push it quite hard during certain movements though. My workout consisted of...

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Raises... 5 sets of 20-15 reps holding the stretched position at the bottom for a min of 3 secs. Then 2 sets of 30 fast reps.
Calf Extension... 3 sets of 25-15 reps going up in weight each set.
Leg Press Calf Presses... 3 sets to failure (30-20 reps)
Smith Squats... 8 sets of 20-12 reps. The last 3 sets were supersetted with walking bodyweight lunges.
Seated Leg Curls supersetted with stiff leg deadlifts... 4 sets of approx 20-10 reps for each.
Leg Extensions... about 6 sets of 15-50 reps. I moved up in weight starting with slower reps. The last 3 sets were super fast reps for approx 40-50 reps.

I was made up as I done smith squats for the first time in ages. My lower back is messed up so it was great for me. I only went up to 1 plate a side and kept the reps very slow with constant tension. I will work up the weight over time but I am mainly going to concentrate on higher and slow reps and time under tension as I know how bad my back is.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have mainly been eating very clean foods. But around training recently I have been enjoying more calories. But that will change slightly from now on. 

On Wed my gf bought burgers so post workout I made burgers with avocado and mango chilli plus salad...






Post workout on Thurs I had chicken with fried onions (spice mix) with pasta and an avocado and cucumber salad. It looks plain but it tasted good...






Yesterday pre workout I had lots of chicken and rice cakes afterwards. Loads of protein, fat and salt...






Post workout I had one of my favourite meals. Pasta, beef mince, mushrooms, piccolo cherry tomatoes, green peppers and tomato and basil sauce. Seasoned with added Worcester sauce...


----------



## Elvia1023

I have changed my training slightly already. I hadn't done the standard push/pull/legs for years and I soon realized why. There are a many movements I could use on different days. Some pull movements that work shoulders for example (shrugs to the front). No big deal but I figured change it over to body parts to simplify matters. So it's pretty much the same thing and now looks like...

Chest, Shoulders, Tri-ceps
Back, Bi-ceps and Forearms.
Legs

Abs and Calves are pretty much included whenever I feel like (frequently).

On Friday I trained chest, shoulders and tri-ceps and had an amazing workout. My pre workout supps have been great for me and I was non stop and really pushed it. I won't list my entire workout but it was intense. I hadn't done much decline work for some time so made sure to do barbell decline presses. I also used db's for all 3 body parts. Shoulders was mainly lateral raises and hammer strength shoulder press. For tri-ceps I finished with some heavy close grip bench press. I actually started with tri-ceps to mix things up so the close grip set me up well for my chest training.

I forgot to mention when I trained legs last I played about with the order too. 95% of the time I do hams then quads. I pretty much start with calves most days but occasionally put them at the end.

Yesterday I fell asleep in the afternoon and missed the gym as it's only open till 2pm. I am back in a good routine now though as I managed to sleep well last night and got up at 8am. I am gonna go to the gym now to train and looking forward to it.

I have been using LR3 post workout at 200mcg roughly eod. Since starting it I have noticed a big difference in muscle fullness and have leaned out slightly so I am pleased.

Not being on all the orals and taking daily synthergine is making me feel great. Time to dose 3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen and take a preworkout and head to the gym. Intra I just have about 30g aminos and no carbs as my lr3 is post workout now.


----------



## Elvia1023

Training today was amazing and I am enjoying the gym everytime I go. My pre workout mix is really adding to everything in the gym. I am looking fuller by the day but that will change shortly as I lower overall calories. I trained back, bi-ceps, forearms and abs and it looked like...

Cable Pulldowns... 5 sets of 15-12 reps going up in weight every set.
Standing Cable Rows using different heights (high and medium rows)... 4 sets of approx 15 reps.
Cable Low Rows... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight every set.
Hammer Strength Row... 3 sets of 15-12 reps for both arms.
Pull Ups supersetted with Lat Pulldowns (to the front)... 5 sets to failure for both.
Lat Pulldowns to the back... 3 sets of 20 slow reps (never go heavy with these).
Seated Cable Rows... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight every set.
Deadlifts/Back Extension using the Cable Row... 4 sets of 15-10 reps going up in weight.
Lower Back Extensions... 4 sets of 25 reps with pretty much no rest (light weight).
Standing Cable Bi-cep Curls... done these one arm at a time and both arms together. Total of about 12 sets of 15-10 reps and squeezing on every rep.
One Arm Cable Curl using Cable Row Machine... 3 sets to failure (15 to 7 reps) for both arms.
Barbell Curl... 2 sets of 20 reps.
Rope Hammer Curls... 2 sets to failure.
DB Hammer Curls... 2 sets to failure.
Bi-Cep Curl Machine... 2 sets to failure.
Barbell Wrist Curls supersetted with Plate Hammer Curls... 7 sets of approx 20 wrist curls and approx 15 plate curls.
Tri-set of Cable Wrist Curls, Behind the back Barbell Curls and Reverse Curls... 3 sets to failure for all.
Abs on the mat for about 10 mins.
Hanging Knee Raises... 4 sets to failure.
Back and Leg stretches.

Post workout I had shrimp with basmati rice then I went out for the day. Ended up in a restaurant were I got chicken and potatoes with gravy sauce and a side salad. 

2moro will be legs and I look forward to it. I am thinking lots of smith squats and walking lunges


----------



## Elvia1023

On Monday I trained legs and really pushed it. So much that it's just turned Thursday and I am still struggling to stand up from a seated position  They feel great and my knees are healthy but just completely destroyed. 

I started with calves and done some high rep stuff. But mainly heavy weight with a min of 5 seconds hold at the bottom stretched position then a quick positive but as high as possible squeezing at the top. I would finish some sets with some quick pump reps at the end. I used the horizontal leg press for calf raises, 45 degree calf raise, db tibialis raises and leg press calf presses.

They have a great hammer strength glute raise machine in the gym I went to so I made use of that. I went up a plate every set and finished really heavy for a set of about 10 full rom reps. Then some seated leg curls using full rom and partial reps.

For quads I done some leg extensions but the main movement was the horizontal leg press. I wanted to use smith squats but both smith machines were taken up. I couldn't be bothered working in and it was the last 30 mins of the gyms opening hours by this point. It worked out great as I can destroy myself on the horizontal leg press without fear of injury. We all know squats are obviously superior but fact is I feel it all in my quads using hoz leg press and they are safe for me so I will be pushing it more and more on there in the future. I must have done about 15 sets and the last 7 or so were with most of the weight rack and going really slow on the negative and pausing at the bottom. Most sets I had my feet close together and in the middle to focus on the quad sweep without hitting my knees too much. The machine is also in the far corner of the room and I can lose myself and just go for it. Literally done it till I was shaking on the floor. My quads are still sore to touch but feel great. Before my back and leg stretches I actually attempted some bodyweight walking lunges on the way to the mats and well they didn't end up too good


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I had a severe allergic reaction and had to go to the emergency medical centre so it was a fun day  My eyelids swelled up really bad and I am covered in rashes all over my body. They gave me a shot of prednisolone, anti histamine tablets and some eye drops. Luckily my eyes seems to be 90% better but they still look a bit weird (mainly the left one). Bad timing as I go away 2moro  I was feeling a bit crap but decided to go the gym as I needed the boost. I am glad I did but trust me to go looking like an alien when the 2 prettiest girls in the gym ask me for advice whilst they are doing stiff leg deadlifts 

I took 3ml synthetine, 1 serving of EWP and 1 serving as full as fuck and I was ready to go. Today was chest, shoulders and tri-ceps in that order. I had planned to do incline smith presses but those 2 girls were doing squats, vertical leg press, stiff leg deadlifts etc all in the smith so I decided to leave it. My workout looked like...

Warm up with db's
Decline Barbell Presses... 4 sets of 20-15 reps going up in weight every set.
Machine Hammer Grip Chest Press... 6 sets (last 3 to failure) of 20-8 reps going up in weight every set.
DB Pullovers... 4 sets of 15-12 reps (last 2 to failure)
Chest Dips... 2 sets to failure.
Leaning Cable Lateral Raises... 2 sets of 15 reps with each arms.
Smith Shoulder Presses... about 8 sets of 20-4 reps going up in weight. The last set was a drop set with 3 drops (approx 4, 7, 12 and 9 reps). For the middle 4 sets I supersetted with some plate front raises for 15-8 reps.
Seated DB Lateral Raises... 6 sets of 10 slow reps (with holds at the top) with 5 secs rest between sets... the last 2 sets I rest paused to get to 10 reps.
Machine Tri-Cep Extensions... 2 sets of 40 and 30 reps going up in weight.
Standing Rope Tri-Cep Extensions... 2 sets of 15 reps.
Standing One Armed Underhand Tri-cep Extensions... 2 sets of 15 reps with each arm. Then I supersetted 2 sets with Standing One Armed Tri-cep Extensions... both for 12 reps.
Standing Overhead Cable Tri-cep Extensions... 1 set of 15 slow reps.
Close Grip Bench Press... 3 sets of 10 reps going up in weight.
Standing Overhead Barbell Extensions... 2 sets of 15 reps.
Tri-cep Dips... 1 set to failure.
Assisted Dip machine pad tri-cep pushdowns... 3 sets to failure.
Hanging Knee Raises... 5 set to failure.
Back and leg stretches for about 10 mins.

I am going away for 4 days so won't update until I am back. My hotel has a gym so I will be training every day


----------



## Elvia1023

I am back from my trip and things are good. The hotel I stayed at were refurbishing their gym but created another smaller one in a carpeted room. Not ideal but it had everything I needed and I trained everyday apart from 1. I actually trained really hard and for 2 hours most days. Due to the rashes on my body I stayed out of the sun early on so just trained during that time. My skin was back to normal after a few days so I spent more time in the sun then. I will post some pics of my trip when I can.

Whilst away I ate what I wanted and lots of ice cream in the day. The hotel was extremely expensive so for the included breakfast I pretty much loaded up. I would have even if the hotel was cheap (always eat a lot for breakfast when away) but the prices were enough of a reason to make sure I got lots of calories in early on. They wanted 15 Euro ($15) for a fruit juice at other times  For breakfast I would have kiwi, carrot, orange, melon etc juices  The meals weren't too bad ($25-40) but we mainly ate at the pool bar. I have only just found out the hotel has a 3 michelin star restaurant. I would have visited once just to try it but I can imagine that would have cost a fortune.

I am back on my diet now which will be a mod-high protein, mod carb and low fat diet. I think I look best on this type of diet. I can eat more due to the lower fats too. I tend to look fuller and more vascular eating this way compared to low carbs and more fats. I still have some fats such whole eggs, coconut oil, olive oil and chia seeds but they will be lowered over time. I will also cycle carbs over time throwing in a few lower days. For the next few weeks most of my meals will be lean protein, rice (brown, jasmine or coconut) and vegetables. Fruit will be in some meals instead of rice or rice cakes. I have been eating a small watermelon everyday since I have been back. I also have berries and pineapple or apples in my synthepure smoothies.

My aas was 30mg test p, 30mg tren a and 30mg mast p ed but I never injected for just over a week. I could feel the drop a lot after about 5 days. I was tempted to carry on off all aas but as I want to progress it would literally be like pissing into a huge fire... pointless  After I have done what I set out to do I will have a complete break for about 2 months before I bulk up in winter.

Today I am feeling low in energy and just not up for the gym. But I haven't been for the last 2 days. I am not overtrained I think it is just my hormones and just feeling a bit crap. I am going to get ready now and take my pre workout and head to the gym. I know for a fact after training I will feel amazing. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

Yesterday I trained legs and had a great workout. I couldn't be bothered beforehand but I knew once I started I would be gtg. I felt amazing after training... literally couldn't have felt better. I done smith squats again but truth be told was scared to go heavy. I have injured my lower back about 10 times and I said I would never squat again. I went up to 3 x 10kg plates a side and it felt very light but I know I am asking for trouble if I start going heavy. Form is perfect and I make sure not to go below parallel with a slight pause at the bottom and not locking out at the time so there is constant tension. Even with the controlled reps 30kg a side is too light for me. I may just stick to other movements were I can push the weight more without fear of injuring myself. Although even light weight squats are better than no squats so I will keep them in and see how things go. My workout looked like...

Lex Extensions... a few very light sets to warm up the knees.
Leg Press Calf Presses... 8 sets of approx 15 reps going up (and back down) in weight with a min of 5 secs hold at the bottom stretched position on every rep. Then 2 sets of 30 reps using different foot positions. Plus calf stretches between every set.
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Raises... 2 sets to failure with 120kg using slow and controlled reps and stretching on the bottom and squeezing on the top. I finished each set with some fast reps to get that extra burn.
Hip Adductor... 5 sets of 20-15 reps using minimal rest in between sets.
Standing Leg Curls using the Leg Extension Machine... 4 sets of 20-12 reps for both legs.
Seated Leg Curls supersetted with 20kg plate Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 7 sets of both. The leg curls started at about 15 reps and finished on 4 reps (full weight rack). The SLD's sets were approx 20-15 slow and controlled reps each.
Smith Squats... 7 sets of 20-15 reps using light weight and just concentrating on form.
Leg Press... 7 sets of 20-10 reps going up in weight. I stuck at 5 plates a side but would only rest for 10 secs between sets. The last few sets really took it out of me.
Split Squats... 2 sets to failure for both legs.
Back and Leg Stretches.

I am rushing now as going to meet my mate for a coffee then go to the gym afterwards to train chest shoulders and tri-ceps. Pre workout today I will take 1 scoop of Savage Roar with 1 scoop of Gamma Ray and 3ml synthetine


----------



## Elvia1023

On Friday I trained chest, shoulders and triceps. I had an hour but literally managed to fit in about 2 hours of lifting in that time  I was non stop and got there with the thought of just go for it and lift as heavy as possible. I started with some machine hammer strength chest press using narrow, middle and wide grips. I then used a decline barbell press but my strength was way down. I don't have a spotter but usually can go to 3 1/2 plates but I only managed 2 1/2 and that was a big struggle. I ended with a drop set with just 1 drop to 1 plate and repped it out (pausing it on my chest for the last few reps as I had failed). Next was incline smith presses to hit shoulders and chest. Again as heavy as possible and I remember faling on about 4 reps so I was pushing the weight. Then was some heavy upright rows and lateral raises using cables and finishing with a machine. Tri-ceps was a bit of everything using barbells, db's and cables.

On Sat I trained back by itself. I usually train back with bi-ceps and forearms and some abs but as I only had just over an hour I decided in the middle of training to separate them. I really wanted to push back so I figured do the rest in their own day so I can really focus on them. Another reason for that was the fact my legs are destroyed and need more time so another day extra is only a good thing. I have literally been walking like a pengium the last 2 days  It's mainly just my inner thighs... worst they have ever been.

I started my back training with rear delts in the form of incline bench rear delt raises and bent over (sat down) rear delt raises. Just set after set of approx 15-10 reps with next to no rest. I would rotate a pronated with a hammer grip between sets. Literally 15-20 sets just really pushing it with only 12kg db's. Then a few sets of standing cable rear delt flyes for approx 10 reps. Afterwards I moved over to straight arm cable pushdowns for about 5 sets of 20-10 reps. I ended up going really heavy on those and really squeezing my lats on every rep. Then I supersetted lat pulldowns (to he front) with assisted pull-ups. I done about 5 sets to failure for both. I then done about 4 sets of lat pulldowns (to the back) going up in weight every set. I never done these for many years but I really enjoy the feel so will progress in weight/reps slowly over time. Right now I keep all my reps slow and controlled and don't go too heavy. Next was some low lat rows and then shrugs using the hammer strength shoulder press. I put the seat on the lowest setting and stand on it and go really heavy. These are great as my lower back feels safer. I went up to 5 plates a side this time. I finished with some wide grip seated cable rows for high reps.

I have slightly injured my trap but nothing major. It is the same place every single time... right middle/upper trap. It's fine but hurts when I look upwards and my neck rom is effected. I think it was the heavy shrugs and really pushing it and must have just tweaked something.

The next day (today) I trained bi-ceps, forearms, abs and calves. Again I really pushed it just doing set after set. Bi-ceps started lighter but I progressed in weight through the session. I done some heavy weight db curls just using partial (top half) range of motion. I use more cables for arms now and they have only benefitted from that. Forearms was a mix of cable wrist curls, behind the back barbell curls and reverse curls. For bi-ceps and forearms I also threw in a mix of hammer curls using a 20kg plate, rope and db's. For abs I starte don the mat and then used machine twists and crunches. I finished with 5 sets to failure of hanging knee raises. Calves were heavy calf extenions really focusing on the stretch at the bottom. The same for leg press calf presses. I allow the sled to come down and really stretch my calves out at the bottom then a quick postive to full extension. I went up to 5 plates a side so nothing too heavy but enough to reall struggle with the forced stretching under tension. 

2moro is a national holiday so the gym should be shut all day. I only just found that out so looks like my legs will get an extra days rest anyway. My routine is 3 days but I will pretty much rest when I feel I need to. Originally I figured 3 days on 1 off but if I feel good I will train everyday. The same applies if I need 2 days rest I take it but for the next 6 weeks I doubt I will have many days off.


----------



## Richard King

so many words, I need a lot of time to read


----------



## Elvia1023

Earlier (yesterday now) I trained legs. My lower back was feeling really tight which is annoying. It's been a while since it has felt like that. I thought about swopping to chest but figured just train legs. Usually moving about and training loosens me up. I have had 3 days break so I really wanted to train so nothing was going to stop me. 

Calves went great and I pushed it super hard with calf extensions and leg press calf presses. I have been focusing on the stretch at the bottom and usually hold that for 3-10 secs. 

Hams were fine but my back started feeling tighter. I had planned to go heavy on leg curls but changed to lighter weight and higher reps. I stopped hams early as my back wasn't feeling right. It had stiffened up a lot by this point. 

Quads went great and my back didn't feel in danger in anyway. I kept the main movement to horizontal leg press as my back is supported and I feel safe doing those. Plus they hit my legs (and quads) really good. The machine was missing a seat but had the back rest so that made it uncomfortable but I still pushed it hard. I keep constant tension so make sure not to lock out at the top. At the bottom I pause for 1 second and slowly move up. My quads were burning, pumped and destroyed after this. I ended quads with some moderate weight leg extensions just to add to the pump. I didn't want to push things too much or do anything movements such as squats or lunges but I will next time.

I finished with some leg and back stretches and used a foam roller on my back and legs. My lower back has been super stiff since so I took some ibuprofen post workout. I don't take these much at all but I definitely needed them this time. It's been a while and my back still isn't feeling right but is a lot better. I didn't feel like sleeping so I am still up at 6am and may even go the gym. I know I haven't recovered but just this once. Although I am starting to feel tired and don't have to be up 2moro so I may still go to bed and get about 6 hours.

My diet has been great but I have been in 2 minds. I am having more carbs and much less fat and that will stay the same. But I will be lowering carbs on non training days from now on. Right now and for the forseeable future all my meals will consist of lean protein (chicken, turkey or white fish), rice (brown, jasmine or rice cakes) and vegetables (broccoli, spinach, mushrooms or onions). All the veg I use are low calories and are not used every meal... sometimes just meat and rice. I also have beef at times but they are very lean 1 min steak slices. Literally for 100g you have 2.5g fat so per serving about 5g fat so not a lot. I tend to have steak 90 mins pre workout and I like that approach. For that meal I will go with sweet potatoes but today I had 4 weetabix after the steak. For breakfast I will have weetabix and a protein shake or lean protein and rice. Then there are also my synthepure smoothies but they will mainly be kept to just berries with spinach. I am not having much fruit now but do have green beans, tomatoes, and peppers (yes all 3 are fruit ). I will occasionally add in some other fruits but not very often. So my diet will be pretty much regimented for the first time in my life. 

I have had a little break from syntheselen but will be adding it back in soon. Synthetine I have been dosing mainly pre workout but I will up that soon. Synthergine I take every day and love the stuff. Syntherol a break too but I have plans for that 

Hormones are 30mg test p, 30mg tren a and 30mg mast p everyday but I may add in some desma winny amps and tbol in the near future


----------



## Elvia1023

I ended up sleeping and feel decent. My lower back is really tight but I will be fine training chest, shoulders and tri-ceps. I am eating all the same meals so everything is regimented in a sense but I have freedom when to have those meals. Meaning for breakfast I just had a synthepure smoothie today made with 1 apple and various berries with water. All the rest of my meals today will be chicken/turkey/white fish with rice/rice cakes/vegetables/salad. Although for pre workout I will have 1 min steak (very lean) with 4 weetabix or one large sweet potatoe. Right now I am going to go food shopping and stock up on loads of meat. All the meat I eat is straight from the fridge but going to start stocking up and storing it so I have a supply. My local supermarket has 50% off 1kg bags of frozen white fish so I am going to stock up on that. Trust me over here it is worth getting those offers as food is probably at least 3 times the price of the US.


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are good. I still have issues with my upper and lower back but they are much better. Today I had a rest day but will be training back, bi-ceps and forearms 2moro. I haven't done incline bench smith rows in a while so I will hit them hard. 

Yesterday I trained chest, shoulders and tri-ceps. I travelled further to go to a gym open later. My pre workout meal was steak, mushrooms and rice and before leaving I took 2ml synthetine. On the way to the gym I had just over 1 scoop of Carnage Rage and the same of Gamma Ray. My workout consisted of...

Hammer Strength Seated Chest Press... about 10 sets of 20-6 reps going up in weight most sets. I started with 10kg a side and moved up by 10kg every set. I got up to 4 1/2 plates a side which I struggled with for 6 or 7 reps. I changed from a narrow to a middle grip for different sets and for many even mid set so would do approx 10-5 reps of each. No more than 1 min rest in between the heavier sets. I finished with a big drop set using different grips each drop (about 5 drops).
Chest Dips... 4 sets of approx 25-15 reps. I would start with a 20kg db then drop it and carry on with bodyweight.
DB Pullovers... 4 sets of 15-12 reps. The last set rest paused till I got 12 reps (42kg db). Every rep is slow and controlled.
Incline Barbell Press... warmed up then 5 sets to failure.
Shrugs using the Cable Row Machine... 5 sets of approx 15 reps going up in weight.
Front Raises using the Cable Row Machine... 5 sets to failure.
Standing behind the head Barbell Presses... just used the bar and went really slow and done high reps just to finish off.
Tri-ceps was just a complete mix of exercises rotating and just going crazy. Set after set mainly with lighter-moderate weight. Probably done 20 sets in about 10 mins.
Back Stretches.

Diet today was completely to plan like every other day will be. I still have whole milk with weetabix in the morning which is not ideal but I keep it to that one time. I have drank milk in large amounts all my life so 1 serving is nothing for me. Everything else has been pretty boring and very clean. My last 3 meals have been chicken and rice (one done with mushrooms and onions). I have had some salad with meals (tiny amount of avocado in but haven't had much fat besides that). I have fish oil caps I use but will be receiving Animal Omega soon so will add that in.

I definitely need to fill this log with some excitement so I may start something new


----------



## Elvia1023

I ended up training my gf yesterday. She is a bit hopeless so I have to go through everything and watch her closely as she keeps forgetting the correct form. It meant I didn't have time to fit in bi-ceps or forearms. I did train abs and back though with her. I actually taught her how to do help with assisted reps for me so she might actually come in handy in the future  Well she would have forgotten everything I told her about 2 mins after training but I will show her again. I had about 20 mins to myself at the end so that's when I really pushed it and made sure my workout ended great.

Today I will finish off and train rear delts, bi-cep and forearms and will probably add a little tri-ceps too. I should be joining a new gym when my current contract ends. I just walked into one I never knew existed by me. It's hidden away and not listed on their website so I am going to train for free later. It's pretty much identical to my old gym but does have a tri-cep dip machine but no calf extension. Literally the equipment is the same brand and they both have all of the same a part from those 2 pieces. It's a different atmosphere and currently half the price so it makes sense. It will be that one or another new gym. 

Switzerland is very expensive in general but sports/health supplements are on a different level. They sell sports supplements in most pharmacies and in most for a 900g-1.8g protein you pay $60-150. My gym has 900g protein for $46 so a lot better but still not cheap. Amino acids products are about double the price compared to the UK. There is Migros Sport and that is slightly better but still extrememly expensive. 

My gf is having issues with her hair and wanted something asap. I went in and asked if they have sea kelp and a multi vitamin geared towards hair. No sea kelp and the hair multi-vitamin was $96  The smaller one was $48 but they had none in stock. Biotin was $95  These are literally a fraction of the cost in the UK and even more cheaper in the US. I looked around for a standard multi vitamin/mineral looking for all the vitamins and a fairly high dose of vitamin c, zinc and iodine etc. I found one and for 50 days supply it was $40 so expensive but not too bad.

Anyway I have animal pak on the way but tried my gf's new multi vitamin. All I have been using is a cheap low dosed one you put in water. I took 2 caps (1 serving) pre bed as that's my fav time to dose them. Plus they have an ok amount of zinc and magnesium etc. I have been meaning to get a zma product but even this had me sleeping so much better. I woke up with my head practically stuck to the pillow and felt like I had hibernated over winter. My hands felt like I had taken 5IU HGH pre bed too 

I just put in an order for some aas to add in (tbol, winny, proviron etc). Just a few bits and nothing high. Afterwards I will come off everything for a break then hit it hard in the winter.


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained in a new gym yesterday as I had a free trial pass. I mentioned it above... very similar to my current gym but has a few different pieces of equipment. I was due to train rear delts, bi-ceps and forearms but added tri-ceps and hamstrings too. Reason being they have a HS tri-cep dip machine and a HS standing leg curl machine. If I am in a new gym with new equipment I make sure to take advantage of it due to the different feel/angle etc.

My arms probably looked the best they have ever looked whilst training thanks to tadalafil, synthetine and my pre workout (ewp and full as fuck). My carbs have been higher and water intake very high so all in all the vascularity and fullness looked really great for me. I was getting stared at funny which is always a good sign  I am definitely smaller than 6 months ago but I don't mind and I am just going to continue on the same path. 

I won't list out my entire workout but it was intense. I went up to 5 plates a side for the tri-cep dip machine. They also had a HS preacher curl machine so I used that too. I abused my hamstrings on their hs machine... probably about 14 sets to failure (7 each leg). I only went up to 30kg (3 x 10kg plates) as it felt very heavy. If I can't get peak contraction on hamstrings there is no point in lifting the weight so 30kg was good for me. I could have gone heavier for very low reps but with my lower back being the way it is no point. I still pushed it to the complete max though and finished every set with partial reps to go beyond failure.

Hopefully my current gym doesn't mess me about with this cancellation and I can join the gym above in a few weeks time


----------



## Elvia1023

I am feeling great. I finally managed to get my gym membership cancelled even though they were trying to make me pay for another 3 months. It runs out in a few weeks then I will join a new gym. Yesterday I trained legs and today chest and shoulders.

Legs was without direct hamstring work as I trained them the day before. My workout looked like...

Leg Extensions... warm up my knees a little with tiny weights.
Calf Raises on Horizontal Leg Press... about 6 sets of 30 to 10 reps going up in weight and holding at the bottom.
Leg Press Calf Presses... at least 10 sets... 5 sec paused stretch on the negative and as high as possible on the positive. These were all about the stretch on the bottom and really making it burn. Heavy weight and about 10 reps per set then some partials to finish off. For the final 2 sets I held at the bottom for as long as possible 
Hammer Strength Glute Raise... started at 1 plate and moved up by 1 each set till I had 7 plates (the most you can fit)... super intense and I really like this machine.
Hip Adductor... 5 sets of 20-15 reps going up to full weight rack. Then about 4 sets to beyond failure using assisted reps (using my arms).
Horizontal Leg Press... about 8 sets of 20 to 10 reps going up in weight. I keep constant tension so don't lock out and pause at the bottom. Most sets were done using a close and fairly low stance to focus on the quads (outer sweep).
Leg Extenions... about 8 sets of 20 to 10 reps going up in weight. I haven't been going heavy on these for awhile but went up to the full weight rack. Lots of fast paced sets with minimal rest. Ended with a mammoth drop set with about 5 drops in.


Today was chest and shoulders and I decided to leave out direct tri-cep work.

Warm Up with db's.
Flat Smith Underhand Grip Presses supersetted with Overhand. 7 sets of 15 to 8 reps for each grip going up in weight each set.
Incline DB Presses... 4 sets of 15 to 10 reps going up in weight. I keep the weight controlled with a slow negative and pause on the bottom.
Machine Flyes... 3 sets of approx 15 reps going up in weight.
One Arm Cable Flyes... done these one arm at a time as the station was taken... great feel and I can really wrap my arm around to get a full stretch on the chest. 3 sets for each side going up in weight each set.
DB Pullovers... 4 sets of 12 reps using rest pause method to finish the final 2 sets. As I were doing these I asked the guy doing incline bench cable flyes if I could cut in and done 2 sets (supersetted with these pullovers).
Standing Cable Front Raises... 4 sets of 15 to 10 reps going up in weight. I supersetted these with standing barbell shoulder presses. I just used the bar only and done 20 slow reps. The last set of front raises was a drop set with 2 drops.
Standing behind the head Barbell Shoulder Press supersetted with to the front... 14 sets total (7 for each). I really pushed it with these and started at about 12 reps for each but the last few sets were closeer to about 5 reps.
DB Lateral Raises... 4 sets of 15 to 10 reps going up in weight.
Leaning Cable Lateral Raise... 1 drop set with 4 drops for each side.
Back Stetches.

2 great days of training and 2moro it should be back, bi-ceps and forearms.


----------



## Elvia1023

I will post some pics soon to show where I am at now. I am feeling really good now I have started eating a regimented diet. I had tupperware but buying 6 large ones has made dieting feel so much easier. Now I will prepare 4 meals for every day in tupperware. I always eat a very varied diet but for now it will be very basic and some days will have the same foods. It's just easier as now I have loads of meat in the freezer so when I defrost one (large packs) I will just go with that for the 4 meals. Although I will be rotating main protein source everyday from either chicken, turkey or white fish. I occasionally buy low fat beef steak, pork and prawns for odd meals too. 

For carbs I will be rotating basmati rice, jasmine rice, wild rice, fruit, sweet potatoes and rice cakes. I usually consume a lot of different healthy fats but these will be minimal now a part from my animal omega packs. I never recommend low fat to people but it's not gonna be too bad for me as it's very rare I do this. Then there are things I add to certain meals such as spinach, broccoli, kale, lettuce, peppers, mushrooms, onions, carrots etc but most of my meals are going to be very basic from now on.

Yesterday I ate...

Synthepure smoothie made with 1 apple, blueberries, blackberries, raspberries, red currants and spinach with water.

200g 1 min steak (5g fat total) then 4 weetabix in wholemilk.

Train with intra shake of 20g aminos and 1 pack of animal nitro at the end.

Grilled turkey breast (about 200g) with basmati rice.

Grilled pork steaks (about 200g) with wild rice and green beans.

Synthepure shake with pineapple, blueberries, lemon juice and spinach.

Grilled turkey breast (200g) with green beans and 10 rice cakes.

Grilled turkey breast, wild rice and green beans plus 1 pack of Animal Omega.


Most days will look like the above but with slightly less variation. Breakfast will usually be oats or weetabix, 1 banana, whole milk and chocolate whey protein. Yesterday I just felt like a lighter breakfast. Whenever I feel like a lighter meal I will go with a synthepure smoothie made with berries, spinach and water.

To give an indication of how basic my meals will be at times my last 4 meals today have been white fish, jasmine rice and green beans. 2moro 4 of my meals will be chicken, basmati rice and broccoli. Then you have 1 oat meal and 1 synthepure fruit smoothie meal to make 6 for the day.

I have noticed a difference already and I am feeling great. I should add I am still having 100g carbs from rice each meal so it's not exactly low. But 15 mins after every meal I am hungry again. When I wake up I am literally starving. These are all great signs to be that my body is burning everything effectively. I will carb cycle over time and have some low days when not training but will be training most days. I will also lower my carbs to about 70g most rice meals over time. All in all things are good and I am slowly stipping away the fat whilst remaining fairly full most of the time.

One negative is I felt really weird (almost anxious) from the animal paks I added (just 1 pak per day). I remember feeling that way years ago when I used them and didn't even finish them. It should be fine now and I know my body just needs time to adjust to their many ingredients. I imagine it's ones of the adaptogens or even the high dosed b vitamins but just a completely minor issue.

Back training was great today and I will post about that 2moro. Good night everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

Generally I am still try to do my 3 sets days of...

Chest, Shoulders, Tri-Ceps
Back, Bi-ceps, Forearms
Calves, Hams, Quads

Although sometimes I may change things around. It's usually if I want to really concentrate on certain body parts I will do a 4th day of the smaller parts I missed out. Yesterday mainly due to time I decided to concentrate on back with rear delts. Therefore today I trained traps, tri-ceps, bi-ceps and forearms.

My back workout was great and I really pushed it. I utilized different techniques to target different areas of the back but with the same movements. Examples of this are rows pulling back with my elbows tucked in and to my waist then rotating with rows pulling back with my elbows flared out and higher up my body. I also performed one armed lat pulldown to the front of my body then towards the back and really focusing on tucking my elbows into my side. I would also hold my lat with the other hand to really help with the mind muscle connection with my lats as I struggle with that. I finished with hammer strength machine rows supersetting middle, wide and close grips. Just a brutal and intense workout and I felt great afterwards.

Today was traps and arms and I felt tired (didn't sleep much) but I pushed through. Traps was set after set of db shrugs moving up and down in weight. Then I would do barbell shrugs supersetted with more db shrugs. I just kept it to those 2 movements but pushed the intensity without going too heavy. Tri-ceps was a bit of everything but the main movement was heavy close grip bench and I had a spotter to help me with the heaviest set were I done a few assited reps. I finished with just 20kg a side and done very high reps for 1 set. I would fail and hold it by my chest then do more and in the end I barely got that bar back up :d Bi-ceps was mainly barbell curls and seated preacher cable curls were I was able to really push it. Forearms were quick but intense doing tri-sets of behind the back barbell wrist curls, reverse curls and cable wrist curls.

My diet has been very basic but rotating carb and protein sources. Although my carb sources have mainly been different sources of rice so today I decided to change things up. I had 2 sweet potatoe meals, 2 brown pasta meals, 1 pineapple meal and 1 jasmine rice meal with some rice cakes added to certain meals. Protein has been chicken for 4 meals, synthepure for one and beef for one.


----------



## Elvia1023

My aas order is not far from me so once I have it I will add in test p at 30mg per day, tbol at 40mg per day, inj winny at 50mg per day, t3/t4 combo at 1 tab (100mcg/20mcg) per day and 1 tab of 25mg proviron per day too. I am currently on 30mg mast p and 30mg tren a per day so they will be added to that. So it will be full steam ahead for a short cycle. I will also be using 6ml synthetine (3ml x2) and 4ml syntheselen (2ml x 2) per day too. All in all I expect some fast changes due to my structured diet. Incidentally today I have ate...

Turkey Breast with avocado salad and spinach.

Chicken Breast with wild rice and spinach.

Synthepure smoothie with pineapple, blueberries and spinach.

train with 20g amino shake and 1 Animal Nitro Pack at the end.

Turkey Breast with wild rice.

White Fish with broccoli and blueberry salad.

White Fish with avocado salad and spinach.

Pre bed will be more white fish and maybe some cottage cheese and 1 pack of Animal Omega.

I trained legs earlier and really pushed it hard. I didn't have my usual motivation so I took a strong pre workout to help matters. With legs this happens on rare occasions simply because I train them brutally hard and being blunt sometimes I just don't feel like it. I would never go and train legs half arsed so I like to always get in the zone before I leave. So it took about 30 mins of watching you tube videos and letting my food settle and then the pre workout and I was gtg. I am always fine when I get to the gym anyway but I like to get in that frame of mind before I even leave. Anyway I mixed it up tonight and done things in a weird order which looked like...

Leg Press Calf Presses... approx 15 sets total of mainly heavy weight calf presses focusing on the stretch at the bottom and just really pushing it. I did add in a few higher rep sets in between. Plus I done a drop set at the end too. I stretched my calves between most sets too.
Leg Press... approx 12 sets of 20-10 reps going up and down in weight. I haven't lifted heavy for leg press in a long time but did today. Even in the past when coming off gear my leg strength would never really be effected. But they are weaker now and this machine feels very heavy compared to most. I went up to 9 plates a side for 15 slow and controlled reps with pauses at the bottom and no locking out. I ended with a drop set which pretty much killed me off 
Standing Leg Curls using Leg Extension Machine... 5 sets of 15-10 reps with both legs rotating with no rest in between for the entire 10 sets. 
Stiff Leg Deadlifts supersetted with Seated Leg Curls... 3 sets of approx 20 reps for each.
Leg Extensions... about 10 sets of 20 to 10 reps going up and down in weight. I don't usually go too heavy with these but worked up to the full weigth rack and done about 4 sets to failure with approx 20 secs rest between sets. I finished with a drop set with about 5 drops in.

My legs were so pumped up and they feel good. My knees are hurting a tiny bit now but they should be fine. My knees haven't been like that for ages but it's to be expected. I will monitor them but I should be fine when I work up... well apart from barely being able to walk 

2moro I will be training chest, shoulders and tri-ceps and looking forward to it.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am gonna go for it now but will post about that later. Right now I am getting ready to go to the gym. I will probably train back and rear delts. Yesterday I trained chest and shoulders. Therefore 2moro I will finish the left overs so abs, arms and maybe I will add calves too. Yesterday I was no stop for an hour... minimal rest the entire time. I tried to lift as heavy as possible for the most part. My max strength is definitely down but it didn't stop me from trying.

Warm up with db's
Incline DB Presses... about 7 sets of 20-8 reps going up in weight every set. The last 2 sets were to complete failure.
Floor Smith Presses... about 5 sets of 15 to 6 reps going up in weight every set. The last two sets were to complete failure.
Incline Bench DB Flyes... about 7 sets of 20-10 reps going up and down in weight. I finished with a drop set with 3 drops in.
Hammer Strength Wide Grip Chest Press... 1 drop set with 2 drops and squeezing on every rep.
Incline Bench Cable Crossover... 3 sets to failure (approx 20 to 10 reps).
Standing Cable Upright Rows... 4 sets of 15 to 10 reps.
Leaning Cable Lateral Raises... 2 sets of approx 15 reps for both arms.
DB Lateral Raises supersetted with Standing Barbell Presses... 5 sets of 20-10 reps for both.
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press supersetted with Hammer Grip Machine Shoulder Press... 5 sets of both to complete failure.
Machine Lateral Raises... a few quick sets to complete failure.
Back Stretches

I felt amazing after this and my chest and shoulders were pumped to say the least. I decided to leave tri-ceps as mentioned above and will do a seperate arm day on Sat. Gonna leave for the gym soon


----------



## Elvia1023

Earlier I had about 55 mins to train back and just went for it...

Incline Bench Rear Delt Flyes... started with 6kg db's, then 8kg, 10kg and 12kg. I would do 4 straight sets with no rest between with each set of db's. I started with hammer/standard grip then swopped over to pronated grip. Then I sat on the front of the bench and done a set of bent over rear delt raises with a hammer grip then pronated grip again. I would rest about 30 secs after every 4 sets and move up in weight. So 16 sets of 15 to as low as 6 reps by the end.
Standing Rear Delt Cable Flyes... about 6 sets of 15 to 10 reps going up in weight. I ended with a drop set with 3 drops.
Lat Pulldown... I started with a few lighter supersets rotating to the front then to the back. Then I done about 5 sets to the front going up in weight each set. I never wear wraps but did for the heavier sets today. Done the full weight rack for 2 sets as many full and controlled reps as possible (only about 7 ). In the middle of these sets I also done 3 sets of pull ups with partial rom to focus solely on the lats. I finished with 2 sets to failure with an underhand grip... first set middle of the rack for about 20 slow reps and the 2nd set with heavy weight for about 10 reps.
Cable Rows... a few sets to get the weight up then about 3 sets of 8 reps... as heavy as possible.
Back Extensions using cable row machine... 4 sets of 15-10 reps going up to the full weight rack.
Cable Straight Arm Pulldowns... 4 sets of 20 to 12 reps going up in weight.
Back and leg stretches and used the foam roller too.

2moro I will train abs, calves and arms 

Today I have ate...

Oats, banana and chia seeds mixed with cookies and cream protein powder and milk/water.

Synthepure smoothie made with cherries, blueberries, spinach and water.

20g Aminos whilst training and 1 pack of Animal Nitro at the end of training.

Chicken breast, basmati rice and green beans.

Tuna with wild rice and spinach.

Chicken Breast, basmati rice and green beans.

Gonna have a meal now and feel lazy so it will be synthepure shake and 6 rice cakes covered in paprika and aromat.

Pre bed will be white fish, sweet potatoe and broccoli plus 1 Animal Omega pack.


----------



## Elvia1023

Let's make this more interesting. My plans I listed above are still exactly the same but for now it's time to step things up. My diet will be the same but I will be upping everything else. Syntherol will be started tonight in my calves and arms. Synthetine will be dosed twice daily. Lots of AAS will be added in and training will be increased. All in all I will be burning bodyfat at an accelarated pace whilst staying full and getting more vascular by the day. Hopefully I can add an inch to both my arms and calves so all in all a much freakier looking me in 6 weeks time. Here is my plan...

Syntherol started in my calves tonight at 1ml in 2 spots in each calf to start things and get my calves used to shots again  In 2 days that will be increased to 2ml in 2 spots. I will carry that on eod a few times then up to 2.5-3ml per spot. I may try and do 4 shots in each calf somedays to keep things more balanced. Although even with the 2 shots if you rotate and massage they will never look disproportional.

2moro I will start syntherol in my arms and they will be straight forward. 1ml in 2 spots in my bi-ceps and 1ml in 1-2 spots in my tri-ceps. Then 2 days later it will go up to 2ml in each spot. I will probably move up to 3ml within a week and do that 3 times weekly. 

I have no set plan for the syntherol and will go on looks and feel. I will likely inject eod for calves, bi-ceps and tri-ceps. Although I will never inject less than twice weekly for all 3 muscles. 

Synthetine will be dosed at 3ml twice daily and I know at that dose the fat burning and vascularity will be huge.

I am currently on 30mg tren a and 30mg mast p per day. I pick up my stuff 2moro and from then will using the following ed...

30mg test p
30mg tren a¨
30mg mast p
50mg winny inj
40mg oral tbol
25mg proviron
100mcg/20mcg t4/t3 combo
500mg x2 metformin 

I will also be using 5ml synthergine per day, 1 pack of animal pak, 1 animal omega pak, 1 animal nitro, fish oil, magnesium, electrolytes and citrus bergamot.

Training will be everyday unless I need a break so will go on feel. Most body parts are trained twice weekly but calves will be more. I will also include a few pump workouts for calves and arms after syntherol shots.

Let the fun begin....


----------



## Elvia1023

Yesterday I trained arms and really pushed it. I always try to lift heavy but with arms I haven't been going too heavy in recent times and tend to do more pump workouts. However yesterday I pushed the weight for both bi-ceps and tri-ceps. I done the full weight rack for cable curls for 15 slow and controlled reps. Then I moved on to standing db curls with 30kg db's. I am weaker now so only managed 2 1/2 plates for close grip bench for approx 10 reps. On the final set I struggled to get the 6th rep back up. I also used 26kg db's for lying tri-ceps extensions and skull crushers... always slow and controlled reps. I added in a few lighter weight sets too and well a mixture of everything.

Today I abused legs. I joined a new gym and got my gf in for a trial so trained with her. I forgot to mention I had 1/4 bottle of MK-677 left in my cupboard so I restarted it 2 days ago. I stopped it as it makes me feel so tired but it's so effective and I figured I could do with the boost in hgh/igf-1. I have been using metformin and accutane which have been shown to lower igf-1 levels so I thought it would be a great addition. I am also in a bad sleeping routine so it will help me get to sleep earlier. I have only been using 5mg for 2 nights as I didn't want my energy levels to lower too much. Even at that dose I noticed my energy has been effected but I got myself up off the sofa tonight and we went to go and train.

It's awkward training with my gf but I am trying to get her back in the gym so I don't mind it impacting my workouts a little if it means she is learning about correct form etc. Anyway she can't train calves as she says her foot hurts  In all fairness she has been the doctor about it so I said I will do calves last and she can do cardio. The workout looked like this...

Warm up with very light weight Leg Extensions.
Seated Leg Curls supersetted with Hamstring/back extensions... 5 sets of approx 15 reps for both.
Stiff Leg Deadlifts using plates... 3 sets of approx 15 reps.
Standing Leg Curls... my new gym has a plate loaded machine and it is great... about 5 sets of 20 to 6 reps.
Hammer Strength Glute Raises... 6 sets of approx 15 to 12 reps.
Hip Adductor supersetted with Hip Abductor... 5 sets of 20 to 15 reps for both.
This was a lot and no surprise my gf couldn't take more and was exhausted. I said to her to finish off with some quads but she was struggling. I didn't push it as I wanted to get on with training so let her chill on her phone and I carried on.
Horizontal Leg Press... 4 tri-sets with right foot, left foot and both feet together for 15 reps each (45 rep total). Then I moved up in weight with both feet for a few sets of about 20-15 reps. I finished with the full weight rack with 3 sets to failure with about 15 secs rest between sets (approx 15, 10 and 7 reps and lots of shaking).
Lex Extension... my new gym has a plate loaded machine and it felt great. I started with 1 plate for 15 reps and moved up 1 plate every set. I finished with 7 plates for about 15 reps. I actually got my gf to video it so my 2nd video ever in the gym. I will figure out how to post it from viber and post it next.
My gf has been waiting and didn't want to walk home alone (was about 10pm) as the gym is in a weird part of town so I left it at that. As a result I will train calves 2moro.

Post workout I had a treat and one of my favourite meals. Beef mince, tomato and basic sauce, Worcester sauce, mushrooms, green peppers, piccolo cherry tomatoes and whole wheat penne. I had started to already eat it before taking the pic


----------



## Elvia1023

Here is the last set of leg extensions...

[ame]https://youtu.be/n80BIsoZOhU[/ame]


----------



## rangerjockey

Elvia you are really killing it and staying disciplined, great job!  I am curious about BF%'s and your body weight, what changes have occured?  That pasta dinner looks fantastic even at 630 in the morning where Im at.....LOL  keep it up, you are providing some great motivation for us...


----------



## Elvia1023

rangerjockey said:


> Elvia you are really killing it and staying disciplined, great job!  I am curious about BF%'s and your body weight, what changes have occured?  That pasta dinner looks fantastic even at 630 in the morning where Im at.....LOL  keep it up, you are providing some great motivation for us...



Thanks matey. I will start posting pics up so people can see the changes. I would say in the last few weeks I have leaned out slightly but gained a lot of fullness. Over the next month I plan to lose more fat and I know that will be achieved. Eating like this has become easy for me I just have to watch my carb portions. I say easy because I literally love rice, rice cakes, sweet potatoes and even white fish now  Every meal I can't wait to devour it. You could give me a plate full of rice and I would be happy.

Joining a new gym even though nearly all the equipment is the same as my old gym has given me a boost too. Gonna just keep doing the same and I add in aas now so all is good. I hope to lose 2-3% in the next 2 months. My weight I am not sure about as I choose not to weigh myself. It plays with my head too much so I am just going to go on looks from now on. I would guess about 230 pounds. Thanks again


----------



## Elvia1023

I am destroyed so won't post full details tonight. My parents are coming to visit me 2moro so I will be quite busy over the next 3 days. Last night I fell asleep for 2 hours before training and as a result I couldn't sleep at all. So I stayed up all night and trained very early on. I have forced myself to stay up so I will be back in a good routine now. Everything is going great and I finally picked up my aas today too. Training and diet has been the usual so gonna carry on doing exactly the same. The MK-677 has put some water on me but I look so much fuller it's ridiculous the difference. I have only been using 5mg per day and plan to stay at that dose.

Last night I trained chest, shoulders and tri-ceps for 90 mins non stop. Loads of sets using a variety of techniques. Lots of supersets, tri-sets, rotation and just really intense. I probably performed over 20 different exercises and heavy for the most part. Although I mainly stuck to 20 reps for tri-ceps until I used the dip machine and was pushing 4 plates a side for approx 15 reps with minimal rest between sets.

Today was abs and back (with rear delts included). I was tired but pushed through. One thing that stood out was unilateral hammer strength lat pulldowns. I hold my lats with the opposing hand to increase mind muscle connection and it really works. Something that really stands out is how I ended training. I picked a suitable machine which turned out to be hammer strength low lat rows. I put 2 plates a side so a decent weight but nothing heavy. I said to myself I won't stop until I reached 200 reps. I never rested more than 10 secs and 90% of the time it was more like 3-5 seconds. Literally it got to a point I was failing on 2-4 reps and would just do it again and again till I got to 200. The pump was insane and post workout I had a big chicken and long grain rice meal.

I will try and go the gym very late 2moro night if I have time after spending the day with my parents. If not then I will fit it in the next day.


----------



## Elvia1023

I haven't posted for a week but I have been training hard. My parents come to visit me for the first time since I moved abroad over a year ago. Obviously I dropped everything for them as I wanted to make their holiday the best it could be. They never go away so I had various things planned to do each day and night. I couldn't get on the comp much when they were here but I did fit in a few 6-7am workouts before meeting them at their hotel each morning.

It's full steam ahead now and things are great. I go away in the middle of Oct for 2 nights with my mates so everything until then (approx 6 weeks) will be geared towards my goals. All my food will be clean and I will train hard nearly everyday. I am not bothered about going away but just using that trip as a deadline then I will do a pct and come off all hormones until my bulking cycle.

My hormones have been bumped up so now I am running...

30mg test p
30mg tren a¨
30mg mast p
50mg winny inj
60mg oral tbol
25mg proviron
500mg x2 metformin 

I started the tbol at 40mg but figured just bump it up to 60mg and stay there till my 1 tub of tablets run out. Since adding in the Genotec tbol and winny my strength has shot up big time. My physique is improving daily now so gonna just keep on hitting it hard. I will stay at these hormones but may double the proviron to 50mg over time.

I started syntherol but now I will be dosing it eod and being 100%. I actually just dosed my 50mg winny in my bi-cep as my shoulders feel a little sore from winny injections. The rest of my aas I do in 1 shot in my glute ed (90mg total). I am dosing 3ml synthetine pre workout too and that will be upped now to 6ml per day.

My diet was relaxed whilst my parents were here as I took them for meals and ice cream etc. Basically to all my fav places but I didn't eat many times in the day so my overall calories were not huge so I was fine. It's back to the basics for me now. Just all the usual stuff (turkey, chicken, rice, rice cakes, sweet potatoes, synthepure, berries etc) but I have added in the occasional greek yoghurt with aminos in the day or cottage cheese pre bed.

Training has been brutal the last 2 days. 90 mins each day of intense fast paced heavy training. 2moro I will be training legs and will be hitting them as hard as possible. 

The only issues are my lower back like always. My gf massaged me before and it felt like it was going to go. Plus the animal pak multi vitamin definitely make me feel off/sick. I am going to find out what is in each tablet and I should be able to get rid of the troublesome one.

So for the next 6 weeks watch me transform  I will include pics of my syntherol cycle and overall progress


----------



## Elvia1023

I haven't updated my log much this week but that will change. I have just been really busy but have been putting all the work in. I am improving at a good rate now especially since I upped everything (tbol, winny and synthetine).

Animal Pak were making me feel off so I looked up the tablet breakdown. There isn't much info and the pic online is old as the formula has changed. Although the 3 small tabs look the same so I was able to work out the ginseng tablet. I tried it without and I literally felt great. To confirm I even took the 1 tab later and yes I felt sick/off from it. So now I am using them everyday without the 1 tablet. I am not sure what else it contains but a shame as I think quite a few useful ingredients. Although the label sections do not match with the total amount of tablets so some will be mixed.

I won't supply all the details as this week I have trained with ALOT of volume. On Tues I trained legs and had an amazing workout. I changed things and ended up doing 100 rest paused reps for leg press then 100 for leg extensions. I couldn't even get my shorts later as my quads were so pumped up. My leg press feels very heavy so I just done 4 plates a side for that but each was controlled with a pause at the bottom so 100 rest paused reps were brutal.

On Wed I planned to train chest, shoulders and tri-ceps but decided to just do chest and tri-ceps. Again another brutal workout and lots of heavy weight. I done another 100 rest paused rep set on the machine chest press with 2 plates a side. Most of the stuff before that was very heavy. 

I had planned to do shoulders on Thurs but I didn't sleep that good. I was woken up a few times and only had about 4 hours sleep. My training at the moment is brutal and most would think too much but I love it. I don't just train for results but for testing my limits too. I also think it is important to have a useful body (strength, strength endurance, flexibility etc) and not just one that looks good. My messed up lower back doesn't help things but in other ways I would think my body is fit etc. Anyway training the way I am now I need to be rested so I decided to have an off day as my body felt sore and not ready to be pushed.

Tonight I trained shoulders with traps added. I am going to do rear delts with back so decided to do traps tonight. Another brutal workout. I was fired up even before taking my pre workout so that just added to things. I walked in the gym thinking lift as heavy as possible for at least 8 reps. Although I did start lighter with lateral raises with perfect form. I start with the db's 1/4 way up as that's were the tension on the medial delt starts. Straight arms and up to my sides so I only went up to 12kg db's. Using that form I doubt I could lift much more. Using bent arms and loose form I could do 3x the weight. Then some barbell front raises and cable front raises. I done a mixture of things to lead me on to my 2 main exercises. First was shoulder presses and I worked up to 70kg a side (7x 10kg plates) then I done a drop set going down 20kg a time. Then it was shrugs and I worked up to 6 plates a side. I finished with 3 plates a side for 100 rest paused reps. As always I ended with some back stretches on the mat.

Tomorrow I will be training back with rear delts and bi-ceps.

My diet has been on point a part from drinking a large carton of ice tea today (about 100g carbs). 2moro I will have rice meals to begin with but will do lower carbs in the evening (avocado salad, spinach, green/yellow/purple beans, broccoli etc).


----------



## Elvia1023

Things have been good. I am slowly getting leaner even with 100g carb meals throughout the day. I will now do a few lower carb days (or evenings) to help things a long.  

I trained back on the Sat and pushed it hard. Although since I have had issues with my middle right trap and lower back. Lower back is well something I have to just deal with but the middle trap issue is also something that has come back at least 10 times. Those 2 areas are the only problematic areas on my body and everything else is always fine. I did do some weighted back extensions so perhaps they were the trigger but it literally could have been anything as my lower back is never great. It's even effected me walking as I get pain/tightness in the lower right side. As a result I had a few days rest from the gym. I was going to train last night but figured save it for today so I can push it extra hard.

I got back a few hours ago after training legs. Amazing workout and my legs feel sore but good. Post workout I had pork, jasmine rice and salad. My next meal will be oats with chocolate chip whey, 1 banana and some sultanas. After that the rest of my meals will be turkey breast with salad (some avocado in the salad too). My training was brutal and I mainly went for higher reps...

Leg Extensions... warm up
Calf Presses on Leg Press... lots of sets with 1 sec peak contraction, slow negative and about a 3 sec hold at the bottom. Most sets were 20-15 reps and I done a lot. I only went up to 3 plates a side so I could get full rom for high reps for multiple (15 or so) sets with minimum rest.
Calf Raises on the Horizontal Leg Press... 1 set to move up to 140kg. Then I done 100 reps as fast as I could. Meaning controlled reps but when I failed I would rest for 5-10 secs and just repeat until I got to 100 reps.
Seated Leg Curl supersetted with back extensions (squeezing the hamstrings)... 3 sets of approx 15 reps for both.
Hammer Strength Standing Leg Curl... started with 15 reps a side for multiple sets. Then I just went to failure... right side then left with no rest and just pushed it to failure for about 8 sets on each side. When I got to the point I was really struggling I done partial reps but starting in the middle and going to peak contraction.
Hip Adductor... 4 sets of 20 reps going up in weight then 1 set to complete failure using the max weight rack (some assisted reps using my hands).
Hip Abductor... 4 sets of 20 reps going up in weight then 1 set to complete failure with the max weight rack (some assisted reps using my hands).
Leg Press... still had 3 plates a side from calf presses so started there. Done 1 set of 20 reps and moved up 1 plate a side all for 20 reps. I got up to 8 plates a side for 20 reps. Every rep was slow and controlled with a pause at the bottom and constant tension so no locking out. The last set I failed on about 15 reps but held it and got another 5 to finish.
Hammer Strength Leg Extensions... 7 sets of 15 reps going up 1 plate a set. I finished with 8 plates to failure at 10 reps then dropped to 6 plates then 4.
Bodyweight walking lunges... I think it was 8 sets walking about 10 metres (10-15 secs rest between sets). Literally every set I got worse and by the end I was on the floor shaking.
Back and leg stretches for about 15 mins.

Just gonna rest now and eat some good food. I had 1 pak of Animal Nitro post workout before showering and drank an amino intra shake. My post workout meal must have been about 40 mins after the Animal Nitro. The vascularity in my calves and quads was probably the best it has ever been post workout. I will do syntherol in my calves tonight and pre workout 2moro before training chest and arms. The syntherol injects will be much more frequent as I just wanted to get my body used to them again. I have been super busy too but will have more time after the next few days.

I have been having synthergine 3 times daily recently due to arginine's and lysine's great effects on cortisol and overall stress. As a result I am feeling great.


----------



## Elvia1023

My legs are sore today and have felt worse through the day and I can tell getting off the toilet will be a struggle tomorrow (it already is)  I still hit it hard in the gym tonight but took my time and rested much more between sets than usual. I was fast when training arms but for chest much more relaxed and just tried to lift as heavy as possible. My workout consisted of...

Warm up with db's
Flat Barbell Press... 6 sets of approx 15 reps going up to 2.5 plates a side. I started with the bar and moved up 10kg at a time.
TechnoGym Incline Press... 6 sets of approx 15 reps going up to 3 plates a side. Again I go up 10kg every set so finished with 6 x 10kg plates each side.
Chest Dips... 3 sets to failure
DB Pullovers... 12kg, 24kg, 32kg and 40kg db's so 4 sets of approx 15 reps.
Arms was a complete mixture and I rotated tri-ceps with bi-ceps then finished with some direct forearm work. Lots of sets for higher reps and mainly going for a pump. I didn't go too heavy for most movements and concentrated on form and squeezing every rep. I find my (and most) arms respond better to higher reps (12 to 20 reps). My joints are drier from the desma winny so that is a factor. Although for certain movements I go very heavy for arms but I left them out today.
I finished with some back and well leg stretches but they were hard to do


----------



## Elvia1023

I was reminded why I never usually inject gear in a site enhancement sort of way. If I could I would probably put all my shots in my glutes but they are ruined after years of injecting  I am doing my test/tren/mast in my glutes rotating left to right each day. I was putting winny in my delts 1ml (50mg) each day and they were fine just a tiny bit tender after over a week of rotating shots. I decided to put some in my right bi-cep. Nothing major but I have had a lump in my bi-cep for a few days now. It should go away soon but it does look weird when looking down at my arm (from the side not too bad). I am looking forward to coming off then when I bulk it will be 2 big shots each week. 

Site injecting syntherol is so much easier than gear. I get a lot of guys say to me can't I just put aas in my calves etc. During my first syntherol cycle I was injecting each calf 6 times per day. I think if I even shot my calves once with short acting aas I would be limping for a few days. I use the best gear you can buy too and never usually have pip issues. Although these are DESMA winny amp injs so the water based ones can cause some issues at times but in my delts they have been fine everytime (no swelling etc).

I trained back earlier and had an amazing workout. I am probably stupid to attempt rack pulls but I was feeling good. No issues but I cut them short as I was worried about injurying my back. It didn't feel 100% so I decided not to push it. It's annoying as I would love to lift some huge weights to help build up the thickness again. I like to rotate things so played about with grips and techniques just to give my back something different from the last few workouts. My workout consisted of...

Cable Rope Rows and face pulls... warmed up my entire back with light weight.
Cable Face Pulls... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight every set.
Lat Pulldown... 3 sets of 15 slow reps with lighter weight with a wide and overhand grip. 
Hammer Grip Lat Pulldown... 4 sets of 15-10 reps going up to the full weight rack.
Lat Pulldown Machine... straight after complete failure from the above I grinded out 20 slow reps on this for 1 set.
Cable Row using an underhand moderate width grip... 3 sets of about 15 reps going up in weight.
Low Lat Row... 2 sets of 20 reps.
Hammer Strength Row... 5 sets of 15 to 8 reps going up to 4 plates a side.
Rack Pulls... 4 sets of 15 reps going up to 2 plates a side. I thought be smart and just do 4 plates a side but I was a bit worried as my back didn't feel 100% so I left it at 2 plates.
3 x Tri-sets of 20kg plate shrugs, 24kg db shrugs and barbell shrugs with 2 plates a side.
Abs (with some lower back extensions) for about 15 mins.
Back and Leg stretches... my legs are still very sore.

Post workout I had steak and basmati rice. 2moro should be shoulders and maybe calves.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have had many good training sessions but haven't updated. I will update daily from now on. I didn't want to update properly till I could put 100% into everything. Although the last few days have been a struggle. I stopped pre workouts and pretty much all caffeine so that wasn't helping with my energy levels. But I was still gtg. However I started 1 cap of DNP a few days ago. My plan is to just run 1 cap for about 3-4 weeks. To prevent allergies I added in an over the counter 1 per day anti histamine tab. I have never taken one before but knew they can make you feel tired. The DNP can obviously do that too. I have literally had no energy since starting both. It has been so bad I was going to stop but I am going to see if my body adapts a little over the next few days. I have never experienced anything like it. I feel groggy all day and have zero energy. I slept over 16 hours yesterday. I will sleep for 8 hours and get up and have no energy and go back to sleep and again no energy. I will try and get on with my day but end up napping for 2 hours a few times. I have been training hard but haven't been the last 2 or 3 days (can't even remember). I had my bag ready and gym outfit on with trainers last night and fell asleep on the couch for 2 hours and missed the gym  The DNP is a new batch but the old batch was super strong too so I am thinking the anti-histamine is what has multipled everything. 

It's 9am here and I have just had turkey breast with an avocado salad. Gonna catch up a little online then have a synthepure fruit smoothie and head to the gym not long after. Today will be abs, hams and back 

As always training has been a mixture and nothing is set in stone. But I have been pushing the weight in all rep ranges. Even though when on winny I usually lighten my training recently I have been going heavy for low reps too. Always rotating grips, equipment and reps ranges etc. My last workout was chest and tri-ceps and I done some heavy flat db presses for approx 12 reps, heavy techno gym incline press, dips, cable flyes (including one armed for better rom) and 5 x 5 reps on technogym chest press. I finsihed with tri-ceps but just 6 sets of about 15 reps on the plate loaded dip machine... the last set was 6 plates a side for 11.5 reps (complete failure).

Today for back I just want to go very heavy (5 to 10 reps) but only for exercises were my lower back is supported. This is why I like to utilize machines for back as I can push the weight without fear of re-injuring my lower back (for about the 15th time). I will also do some higher rep stuff too. I just have to be careful with my middle trap as I have an ongoing issue. I can feel it as I type so perhaps going as heavy as possible today may not happen 

I will include more info later. My goal for the next month is reduce my waist by 2 inches whilst I increase my calves and arms by at least 1 inch for both


----------



## Elvia1023

There was a food festival yesterday so I had fun for a change. I had fish and fried shrimp with chips, steak and guinness pie, beef brisket burger, satay chicken shewers and churros with cinnamon sugar and nutella 

Besides that I have been following a new diet I created for nearly 1 week and it is going great. This is a perfect way of eating for me and provides me with a decent balance of everything. A typical day for me is...

4 Whole Eggs
Salad (perhaps a little rye bread)
1 pack of Animal Nitro 

Synthepure smoothie with berries, cherries, spinach and ice 

Turkey/Chicken/White Fish
Salad/Greens/Broccoli
Avocado

Synthepure smoothie with pineapple, banana, blueberries, spinach and ice.

Workout with Aminos Intra and 1 pack of Nitro post workout before showering.

Chicken/Turkey/Beef
Rice/Sweet Potatoe
Handful of dates.

4 Whole Eggs
Salad
Animal Nitro
Animal Omega



I have ran out of tren a now so have stopped that. My DESMA winny amps are running low so I have just changed to 1 amp eod to finish. I have upped my test p to 40mg per day and my tbol to 80mg per day. I have a tiny amount of mk-677 left so using that at a very low dose but even at 5mg it is great for muscle fullness and only adds to my stack. I will up my mast p to 40mg per day very soon. My hormones are...

Test P at 40mg per day
Mast P at 30mg per day
Winny at 50mg eod
Tbol at 80mg per day
Metformin at 500mg twice daily.
MK-677 at 5mg per day
DNP at 250mg per day

Synthetine at 5ml pre workout starting soon.
Synthergine at 5ml per day for liver protection.
Syntherol will now be used daily in different body parts (calves and arms)

The combo of tbol, winny, synthetine, mk-677 and metformin has really added to my physique recently. I wish I had more desma amps but they won't be in stock for a few weeks. I am getting leaner but filling out at the same time. My muscle fullness at times is crazy and I feel super pumped at random times in the day. Even more strange as I am using 1 cap of dnp per day and they are super strong. I take it pre bed and the amount I sweat is ridiculous and not gonna lie it stings  My bed sheets have even turned yellow due to all the dnp coming out in my sweat 

Energy levels are still all over the place but my body seems to be adapting as I feel better today. I trained back on Friday and that was great. Mainly machines but super heavy for most movements in the 6-12 rep range. A few movements that stand out are one armed hammer strength lat pulldowns. I hold my lat with the opposing hand to help with mind muscle connection. I got up to 4 plates a side for about 10 reps. I also done the full weight rack for standard seated cable rows plus back extensions using the same (cable row) machine. Today I am gonna hit shoulders with inner quads, hips and glutes. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

Yesterday I trained abs, glutes, hips, inner thighs and shoulders. I started with glute raises using 2 different machines. Then I supsersetted the hip abductor and adductor machines. I started at 20 reps and moved up in weight and down in reps to 15 then 12 reps. I should add I supersetted both machines but didn't rest the entire time. I ended up going to failure a few times with the full weight rack on both machines (using my arms for assisted reps on both). Shoulders consisted of heavy db front raises, heavy smith presses, cable front raises and machine lateral raises. I pretty much pushed the weight to my max in the 6 to 12 rep range. 

Today I trained abs, calves, hams and quads and more of the same. My workout looked like...

Oblique cable twists... about 7 sets of 15 reps for each side.
Machine Crunches... about 7 sets of 10 slow reps (20 secs rest between sets) going up to the full weight rack.
Calf Presses on Leg Press Machine... warmed up then done 2 x 3 rest paused sets using 6 plates a side.
Standing Smith Calf Raises... about 5 sets to failure with 20 secs rest between sets.
Seated Leg Curls supersetted with back extensions (squeezing hams on every rep)... 5 sets of both... ended with full weight rack for 7 reps and 3 partials.
Standing Leg Curls... 5 sets for each side... last 2 to failure at approx 8 and 4 reps for each leg
Walking Lunges... warms up's then 1 set to complete failure with 30kg db's.
Horizontal Leg Press... 2 warms ups then 1 set to complete failure at 12 reps.
Leg Extensions... 1 set till I got to 100 reps... failed about 5 times (first time at 52 reps).
Back and Leg Stretches

Great workout and I pushed it. My legs are sore all over but I feel great. My energy levels are still all over the place from the 1 cap of DNP but I am improving at a steady rate. Looking down my legs look like they have improved quite a lot in the last 2 months. Although I don't know how that will translate when getting pics done myself  Being 6ft 2 and not genetically blessed and you think they look better but still end up looking like complete crap when progress pics are taken. They are looking better and leaner when I look down though


----------



## Elvia1023

My workouts have been shorter recently. Then when I started DNP they just naturally evolved without any real thought. There is no way I could do 1-3 hour workouts with minimal rest between sets on this dnp. I would have to do 5 mins then slow down and repeat. I started slowing down last week (start of dnp) and taking more rest (about 1 min between most sets). 

Now I am doing a more Dorian Yates approach which is one of my favourite ways to train. Nothing is ever set in stone for me so I may do some pumps stuff or a few heavy weight sets after each other. But for the last 2 workouts I have been doing 2 warm up sets (2nd getting harder) then 1 working set to complete failure. Although during the first exercise I always do a lot of warm up sets just to prevent any possible injuries. Later into my workout I may only do 1 warm up set then straight into the working set. I won't be using this system for training arms most days though. I will do more of a pump style workout with higher reps. Although I do a few all out heavy sets like I have been doing with other body parts.

I am loving this way of training and it feels good. Although as I am burning less calories I will have to adjust my diet and/or add in some cardio in the mornings. I love this system for putting on size and it's great for any goal but I was putting the volume in recently and my workouts were like giant cardio sessions with weights. I won't be burning anywhere near the amount of calories using this new system so I will modify things. I needed to add in some cardio anyway and have been too lazy with it recently. Yesterday I trained chest and tri-ceps and it looked like...

Warm up with db's.
Flat Smith Bench... about 6 warm up sets then 1 working set of 8 reps with 3 1/2 plates a side. I am weaker now so was very pleased with this.
Incline Bench Cable Flyes... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 10 reps.
Hammer Strength Incline Chest Press... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 10 reps with 3 plates a side.
DB Pullovers... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 10 slow reps with 40kg db.
One armed Cable Flye... 1 warm up set and 1 working set for each side.
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 3 sets of 20 reps using 3 different attachments (straight bar, rope and v-bar). Then 2 sets of 15 reps with each arm for underhand tri-cep pushdowns.
Overhead Barbell Tri-cep Extension supersetted with Machine Tri-cep Dips... 3 sets of 15 reps for both. One the last set I went to complete failure with the dips.
Back and legs stretches.

Today was shoulders and bi-ceps...

Warm up with db's (and some barbell presses).
DB Shoulder Press... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 10 reps.
Cable Lateral Raises... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 7 reps for my right side and 6 reps for my left.
Behind the Head Smith Presses... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 9 reps.
DB Front Raises... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 10 reps.
Bi-cep Curl Machine using one arm at a time... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of approx 10 reps.
Bi-cep Hammer Strength Preacher Curl Machine... 2 sets of 20 reps.
Preacher DB Curl using Incline Bench... 1 warm up set and 1 working set for each arm.
Standing Cable Curl... 1 warm up set and 1 working set for each arm.
Wrist Curls... 2 sets of 20 reps.
DB Wrist Curls on bench (pronated, hammer and supinated grips)... 1 x tri-set using all 3 grips of approx 45 total reps for each arm.
Back Stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am loving training now. My current approach is easier in many ways. I just have to make sure I put everything into the working set of each exercise. I was still lifting heavy weight before but lots of sets and fast paced so it was hard. Guys often say but you can't stay super intense for long periods but I really was. On this DNP that would probably not be possible for longer than 15 mins. Although I have noticed I am slightly stronger in certain movements such as standing leg curls. No surprise as before I was resting much less and doing many more sets. I am going to carry on training this way for awhile. On Friday night I trained back and it looked like...

Warm up 
Behind the neck Lat Pulldowns... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set with the full weight rack.
Close Grip Lat Pulldowns... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set with the full weight rack.
Lat Pulldown Machine... 1 working set.
Straight Arm Pulldowns... 1 warm up set and 1 working set of 10 reps.
TechnoGym Machine Row... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set.
DB Rows... wasn't going to push it with these due to lower back. Done 3 sets of approx 15 reps going up to 40kg db's.
DB Deadlifts... the same as above.
Incline Bench Rear Delt Flyes... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 10 reps.
Standing Rear Delt Cable Flyes... 1 working set of 12 reps.
Abs for about 10 mins.
Back and Leg Stretches and form rolling for about 10 mins.

Last night (Sunday) I trained legs and it looked like...

Warm up on leg extension with very light weight.
Calf Presses on Leg Press... 2 warm up sets then 1 working set. The working set consisted of 3 rest paused sets of approx 10, 6 and 4 reps with partials to finish.
Standing Calf Raises... 1 working set of higher reps.
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 1 warm up set and 1 working set of 10 reps with about 15 partials.
Seated Calf Raises on Smith Machine... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 12 reps.
Stiff Leg Deadlifts on Smith Machine... due to lower back I would never go all out on this. Started at 10kg a side and went up 10kg each set and done 4 sets total. So finished at 40kg (2 plates a side) for 15 reps. I was surprised how light this felt but again I would never push the weight on this movement.
Standing Leg Curls... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 6 reps (right) and 7 reps (left).
Walking DB Lunges... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set with 32kg db's.
Horizontal Leg Press... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 11 reps. Then I lowered the weight and pushed out another working set of 15 reps.
Leg Extensions... 1 working set of 15 slow reps.
Leg and Back Stretches.

My plan is to train 5 days per week and have off days after legs and back. However nothing is written in stone and I will see how I feel 2moro. I may even just add in an arm day for a change. I hope everyone had a good day. I just took my aas, ate a big steak with onions and now it's time to sleep. I have 2 winny amps left


----------



## Elvia1023

Training is going well and my strength is still decent so gonna just carry on this path. I am trying to progress in weight/reps every workout but I also change things about. Meaning I do a lot of the same exercises but I change grip, hand/foot placement, angles etc all the time. Although over time the basics are there and I can see just how much my strength progresses. It will obviously go down when I come off but I doubt by much. The really test will be when I go back on and trs to add size and I can see me gettign much stronger all over when I do that.

Yesterday I trained chest and bi-ceps...

Warm up
Incline Smith Presses... 5 warm up sets and 1 working set with 3 1/2 plates a side for 8 reps.
Peck Deck... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set for 10 reps.
Techno Gym Machine Press... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 6 reps.
Chest Dips... 2 sets to failure.
Hammer DB Curls... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 8 reps.
Standing Cable Straight Bar Curls... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 12 reps.
Standing Rope Curls... 1 working set of 10 reps.
Standing One Armed Curls... 1 working set for each arm of approx 10 reps.
Standing Cable Straight Bar Wrist Curls... 3 sets to failure.
Abs for 10 mins.
Back Stretches.

Today I trained Back...

Warm up
Techno Gym Machine Rows... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 4 1/2 plates a side for 9 reps.
Techno Gym Low Lat Rows... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 5 plates a side for 8 reps.
Lat Pulldown... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 11 reps with the full weight rack.
Wide Hammer Grip Cable Row... 1 warm up set and 1 working set for 10 reps.
Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Flyes... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 14 reps with 28kg db's.
Standing Cable Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set of 16 reps.
DB Deadlifts... 3 sets of 15 reps going up in weight every set.
Machine Lower Back Extensions... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 13 reps.
Back stretches.

2moro should be Shoulders and Tri-ceps. Just more of the same and lifting heavy with moderate volume and taking longer rest periods between sets (usually 1 min). I will definitely post updated pics before I go away in 2 weeks.


----------



## Elvia1023

I finished tbol yesterday and only have 2x 50mg winny amps left (been using them eod recently). I also swopped over to 1000mg metformin tablets so my hormones are...

Test P at 40mg per day
Mast P at 30mg per day
Winny at 50mg eod
Metformin at 1000mg twice daily.
MK-677 at 5mg per day
DNP at 250mg per day
Almost forgot... 50mg proviron per day but that has gone too but I will be picking up more very soon.

It's too low for my liking but I am going to finish off with a bang and add in some avar. I only have 2 weeks left until I go away to Dublin for a few days. I will be coming off everything then too. I have decided I am going to run a big syntherol cycle when I am off to get my calves and arms huge then when I am back on aas the response should be great.

I just trained shoulders and tri-ceps and pushed it as much as I could again. The recent change in training style has been great for me as I like to keep things fresh. My workout consisted of...

Warm up with db's
DB Lateral Raises... 3 sets of 12 reps with perfect form using lighter weight.
DB Lateral Raises with arms bent... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set with 26kg db's for 10 reps.
Smith Machine Standing Shoulder Press to the front and back... 2 warm up sets for both then 1 working set for both.
Cable Front Raises... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 8 reps and 3 partials.
Cable Lateral Raises... 1 working set for each arm of approx 8 reps.
Machine Shoulder Press using Hammer Grip... 1 warm up set and 1 working set of 11 reps.
Cable Tri-cep Extensions... 1 set of 20 reps (not to failure).
Cable Underhand Tri-cep Extension... 1 set of 15 reps for each arm (not to failure).
Standing Overhead Barbell Extension... 1 set of 15 reps (not to failure)
Close Grip Bench Press... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set with 3 plates for 8 reps.
Techno Gym Tri-Cep Dip... 1 warm up set and 1 working set of 5 plates a side for 10 reps.
Back Stretches.

My volume still isn't very low but it varies from day to day. I still want to hit the muscle from various angles as I am only training each body part approx once weekly now. Everyday post workout I am looking better and better so going to just carry on. I will be depleting myself soon just to get a little leaner and sharpen up the details.


----------



## Elvia1023

Nothing is set in stone but my gym days will consist of the following...

Chest and Bi-ceps
Calves, Hams and Quads
Back and Tri-ceps
Glutes, Hips, Inner Quads and Calves
Shoulders and Abs

I will train abs other days but not for long. Those days will mainly be 1 ab movement (usually bodyweight) with stretches. The main ab day will be more comprehensive with weights used.

Usually I train bi-ceps with back and tri-ceps with chest. Obviously that works great as the tri-ceps/bi-ceps are warmed up and indirectly hit when training chest/back. However, as I am only training each body part once per week I will swop the sequence so they are getting hit twice per week both directly and indirectly. It makes very little difference and intensity and workout quality is key but just something I do at times. On the glute/hip day I may also include a quad or ham movement if I feel like it.

Those will be my days but again nothing is set in stone. I rotate exercises every workout but will still be trying to progress in weights used over time. I don't have a logbook and I have to beat the reps each workout but just make a conscious effort to progress in strength through the weeks/months. When in full bulk mode I would like to get up to 4 plates a side for about 6 quality reps for barbell incline and flat presses. I want to improve my chest more so that is a personal goal of mine in regards to strength. If I can do that whilst using the same form then chances are my chest will be bigger and better for doing so.

I am following a Dorian Yate's style of training at the moment and will be sticking with it for over 6 months. I will temporary change things when off all hormones to give my body/joints a break so I can hit it extra hard when I restart aas.

Earlier I trained legs with my girlfriend and ended up having a great workout...

Warm Up
Leg Press Calf Presses... changed this up and just done 4 sets of 20 reps going up in weight each set. I purposely slowed reps down so I failed at about 20 reps on the last 2 sets.
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Raises... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 18 reps.
Seated Leg Curl... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 8 reps.
Techno Gym Standing Leg Curl... 1 warm up set and 2 working sets of 11 and 5 reps.
DB Stiff leg Deadlifts... 2 sets of 15 reps (no failure due to lower back).
DB Walking Lunges... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set with 32kg db's.
Horizontal Leg Press... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 25 reps.
Leg Extension... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 24 reps.
Leg and Back Stretches.

For the next few days I am going to double the DNP and deplete myself with lower carbs and fats. I pick up my avar and proviron 2moro so it doesn't give me long to run both. Drugs are now...

Test P at 40mg per day
Mast P at 30mg per day
Metformin at 1000mg twice daily.
MK-677 at 5mg per day
DNP at 500mg per day

Synthetine at 5ml per day
Synthergine at 5ml per day


----------



## Elvia1023

I never mentioned but I have also been using a 30 day detox product and I am 17 days in. It's just a herbal supplement but I am liking it. Days 11 to 20 are the renal detox. I have also added an anti oxidant detox too. I like to utilize various anti oxidants especially when on DNP.

I picked up some bits today so I started 50mg avar and 50mg proviron pre workout. I noticed a huge difference in pumps whilst training so a great sign. Considering I am on low carbs and dnp it was a great feeling and I will repeat the same dosages 2moro pre training. Training looked like...

Warm Up
Smith Machine Flat Press... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of 8 reps with 3 1/2 plates a side.
Machine Hammer Presses... 1 warm up set and 1 working set of 13 reps.
Pec Deck... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 8 reps.
DB Incline Press... 1 warm up set and 1 working set of 10 reps.
Chest Dips... 2 sets to failure with 10 secs rest between sets.
Standing one armed high Cable Curls... 1 warm up set of 15 reps for each side.
Standing Cable Bi-cep Curls... 1 warm up set and 1 working set of 11 reps.
DB Hammer Curls... 1 warm up set and 1 working set of 7 reps.
One Armed DB Curl... 1 working set for each side of 8 and 9 reps.
Preacher Curl Machine... 1 working set of 17 reps.
Forearm DB tri-set (pronated, hammer and supinated grips) of approx 45 total reps for each arm.
Cable Wrist Curls... 3 sets to failure with 10 secs rest between sets.
Back Stretches.

Great workout and I was done in about 45 mins. Chest and arm pump was huge. Post workout meal was turkey breast and lentils. I very rarely use the microwave but I was in France the other day I noticed these lentil packs that are ready in 1 min. They taste really good and are fairly low in cals so I am going to start using them lots. It just makes things very easy. I also bought a few quinoa and rice/quinoa packs too. The only negative is the high salt content but that's not a problem for me. Each lentil pack contains 237.5 calories, 2.75g fat, 30.75g carbs, 13g fibre, 16g protein and 1.8g salt. All my turkey or chicken is grilled or oven baked. If I am having minute steak I fry it in coconut oil and usually have that with salad.

2moro will be back and tri-cep day and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Elvia1023

2moro I will be starting a high dosed synthetine blast for 1 week. I have done this twice before and it works amazingly well. I notice quick changes in my physique and loads of added vascularity. I just like to play about with things at times. I have 3/4 of a bottle left so figured I would use most of it up before I go away with my mates for the weekend. I am running short esters so when I get back I will be starting my pct and coming off.

9ml synthetine per day for a 1 week blast cycle starts 2moro


----------



## AlphaMale

Great log Elvia1023! Keep killing it! 
I'm curious the reason for upping your metformin dose?


----------



## Elvia1023

AlphaMale said:


> Great log Elvia1023! Keep killing it!
> I'm curious the reason for upping your metformin dose?



Thank you. I can be very detailed and scientific at times but sometimes if I do something it's the total opposite! It's simply I had 500mg tabs and I was sent 1000mg ones so I just carried on taking it twice daily. I think 2000mg is a bit high. I noticed at 2000mg sometimes when going the toilet it was how do I put this... easier  I am taking a detox too but it will be the metformin. The newer tabs he sent me are 500mg so I will go back to 500mg x2 after these tabs have been used. Do you use metformin yourself? I have also a GDA my mate sent me from India so I will start them in the near future.


----------



## Elvia1023

I was looking up some studies on l-carnitine (main ingredient in synthetine) so will just post them up so I have a record of them in my thread. Please note these studies are just on various forms of oral l-carnitine (inferior absorption) so the results using synthetine should be multiple times better.

1. The effect of two-week L-carnitine supplementation on exercise -induced oxidative stress and muscle damage.

Parandak K1, Arazi H2, Khoshkhahesh F3, Nakhostin-Roohi B1.
Author information

This study was conducted to assess the effect of Two-week L-carnitine supplementation on known markers of oxidative stress and muscle damage following acute bouts of exercise in active healthy young men.
METHODS:

Twenty-one active healthy men volunteered for this study. Participants were randomized in a double-blind placebo-controlled fashion into two groups: L-carnitine (C group; n=10) and placebo group (P group; n=11). They arrived at the laboratory after overnight fasting. A baseline blood sample was taken. Afterwards, subjects consumed either L-carnitine (2 capsules containing totally 2000 mg L-carnitine) or placebo (2 capsules containing totally 2000 mg lactose) daily for 14 days. On the day of the test, participants attended the athletics arena after overnight fasting. Then, participants were asked to run 14 km on the track at their highest ability. Blood samples were taken immediately, 2, and 24 hours after exercise. Plasma total antioxidant capacity (TAC), malondialdehyde (MDA) as thiobarbituric acid-reactive substance (TBARS) as a marker of lipid peroxidation, creatine kinase (CK) and lactate dehydrogenase (LDH) as markers of muscle damage were measured.
RESULTS:

TAC increased significantly 14 days after supplementation and 24h after exercise in C group compared with P group (P<0.05). Serum MDA-TBARS, CK, and LDH were significantly lower 24h after exercise in C group compared with P group (P<0.05).

CONCLUSION:

These results suggest that two-week daily oral supplementation of L-carnitine has alleviating effects on lipid peroxidation and muscle damage markers following an acute bout of exercise in active healthy young men.


2. L-Carnitine enhances exercise endurance capacity by promoting muscle oxidative metabolism in mice.
Kim JH1, Pan JH1, Lee ES1, Kim YJ2.
Author information
Abstract

L-Carnitine (LC), the bioactive form of carnitine, has been shown to play a key role in muscle fuel metabolism during exercise, resulting in increased fatty acid oxidation and energy expenditure. However, whether LC contributes to improved endurance exercise performance remains controversial. This study was designed to investigate the effects of LC administration on endurance capacity and energy metabolism in mice during treadmill exercise. Male C57BL/6 mice were divided into two groups (sedentary and exercise) and received daily oral administration of LC (150 mg/kg) or vehicle with a high-fat diet for 3 weeks. During the experimental period, all animals were trained three times a week on a motorized treadmill, and the total running time until exhaustion was used as the index of endurance capacity. LC administration induced a significant increase in maximum running time with a reduction of body fat compared with the control group when mice were subjected to programmed exercise. The serum levels of triglyceride, non-esterified fatty acid, and urea nitrogen were significantly lower in the LC group than the corresponding levels in the control group, while serum ketone body levels were higher in the LC group. Muscle glycogen content of LC administered-mice was higher than that of control mice, concomitant with reduced triglyceride content. Importantly, muscle mRNA and protein expressions revealed enhanced fatty acid uptake and oxidative metabolism and increased mitochondrial biogenesis by LC administration. These results suggest that LC administration promotes fat oxidation and mitochondrial biogenesis while sparing stored glycogen in skeletal muscle during prolonged exercise, resulting in enhanced endurance capacity.

Copyright © 2015 Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.


3. Responses of criterion variables to different supplemental doses of L-carnitine L-tartrate.
Spiering BA1, Kraemer WJ, Vingren JL, Hatfield DL, Fragala MS, Ho JY, Maresh CM, Anderson JM, Volek JS.
Author information
Abstract

L-carnitine L-tartrate (LCLT) supplementation beneficially affects markers of postexercise metabolic stress and muscle damage. However, to date, no study has determined the dose response of LCLT to elicit such responses. Therefore, the purpose of this study was to determine the effects of different doses of LCLT on criterion variables previously shown to be responsive to LCLT supplementation. Eight healthy men (22 +/- 3 y, 174 +/- 5 cm, 83.0 +/- 15.3 kg) were supplemented with 0 g, 1 g, and 2 g of LCLT for 3 weeks and then performed a bout of resistance exercise (5 sets of 15-20 repetition maximum with a 2-min rest between sets) with associated blood draws. This procedure was performed in a balanced, randomized, repeated measures design. Serum carnitine concentrations increased (p < or = 0.05) following the 1 g and 2 g doses, with the 2-g dose providing the highest carnitine concentrations. The 1- and 2-g doses reduced postexercise serum hypoxanthine, serum xanthine oxidase, serum myoglobin, and perceived muscle soreness. In conclusion, both the 1- and 2-g doses were effective in mediating various markers of metabolic stress and of muscle soreness. Use of LCLT appears to attenuate metabolic stress and the hypoxic chain of events leading to muscle damage after exercise.


4. The effects of L-carnitine L-tartrate supplementation on hormonal responses to resistance exercise and recovery.
Kraemer WJ1, Volek JS, French DN, Rubin MR, Sharman MJ, Gómez AL, Ratamess NA, Newton RU, Jemiolo B, Craig BW, Häkkinen K.
Author information
Abstract

The purpose of this investigation was to examine the influence of L-carnitine L-tartrate (LCLT) supplementation using a balanced, cross-over, placebo-controlled research design on the anabolic hormone response (i.e., testosterone [T], insulin-like growth factor-I, insulin-like growth factor-binding protein-3 [IGFBP-3], and immunofunctional and immunoreactive growth hormone [GHif and GHir]) to acute resistance exercise. Ten healthy, recreationally weight-trained men (mean +/- SD age 23.7 +/- 2.3 years, weight 78.7 +/- 8.5 kg, and height 179.2 +/- 4.6 cm) volunteered and were matched, and after 3 weeks of supplementation (2 g LCLT per day), fasting morning blood samples were obtained on six consecutive days (D1-D6). Subjects performed a squat protocol (5 sets of 15-20 repetitions) on D2. During the squat protocol, blood samples were obtained before exercise and 0, 15, 30, 120, and 180 minutes postexercise. After a 1-week washout period, subjects consumed the other supplement for a 3-week period, and the same experimental protocol was repeated using the exact same procedures. Expected exercise-induced increases in all of the hormones were observed for GHir, GHif, IGFBP-3, and T. Over the recovery period, LCLT reduced the amount of exercise-induced muscle tissue damage, which was assessed via magnetic resonance imaging scans of the thigh. LCLT supplementation significantly (p < 0.05) increased IGFBP-3 concentrations prior to and at 30, 120, and 180 minutes after acute exercise. No other direct effects of LCLT supplementation were observed on the absolute concentrations of the hormones examined, but with more undamaged tissue, a greater number of intact receptors would be available for hormonal interactions. These data support the use of LCLT as a recovery supplement for hypoxic exercise and lend further insights into the hormonal mechanisms that may help to mediate quicker recovery.


5. Supplementation of L-carnitine in athletes: does it make sense?
Karlic H1, Lohninger A.
Author information
Abstract

Studies in athletes have shown that carnitine supplementation may foster exercise performance. As reported in the majority of studies, an increase in maximal oxygen consumption and a lowering of the respiratory quotient indicate that dietary carnitine has the potential to stimulate lipid metabolism. Treatment with L-carnitine also has been shown to induce a significant postexercise decrease in plasma lactate, which is formed and used continuously under fully aerobic conditions. Data from preliminary studies have indicated that L-carnitine supplementation can attenuate the deleterious effects of hypoxic training and speed up recovery from exercise stress. Recent data have indicated that L-carnitine plays a decisive role in the prevention of cellular damage and favorably affects recovery from exercise stress. Uptake of L-carnitine by blood cells may induce at least three mechanisms: 1) stimulation of hematopoiesis, 2) a dose-dependent inhibition of collagen-induced platelet aggregation, and 3) the prevention of programmed cell death in immune cells. As recently shown, carnitine has direct effects in regulation of gene expression (i.e., carnitine-acyltransferases) and may also exert effects via modulating intracellular fatty acid concentration. Thus there is evidence for a beneficial effect of L-carnitine supplementation in training, competition, and recovery from strenuous exercise and in regenerative athletics.


6. L-carnitine supplementation as a potential antioxidant therapy for inherited neurometabolic disorders.
Ribas GS1, Vargas CR, Wajner M.

In recent years increasing evidence has emerged suggesting that oxidative stress is involved in the pathophysiology of a number of inherited metabolic disorders. However the clinical use of classical antioxidants in these diseases has been poorly evaluated and so far no benefit has been demonstrated. l-Carnitine is an endogenous substance that acts as a carrier for fatty acids across the inner mitochondrial membrane necessary for subsequent beta-oxidation and ATP production. Besides its important role in the metabolism of lipids, l-carnitine is also a potent antioxidant (free radical scavenger) and thus may protect tissues from oxidative damage. This review addresses recent findings obtained from patients with some inherited neurometabolic diseases showing that l-carnitine may be involved in the reduction of oxidative damage observed in these disorders. For some of these diseases, reduced concentrations of l-carnitine may occur due to the combination of this compound to the accumulating toxic metabolites, especially organic acids, or as a result of protein restricted diets. Thus, l-carnitine supplementation may be useful not only to prevent tissue deficiency of this element, but also to avoid oxidative damage secondary to increased production of reactive species in these diseases. Considering the ability of l-carnitine to easily cross the blood-brain barrier, l-carnitine supplementation may also be beneficial in preventing neurological damage derived from oxidative injury. However further studies are required to better explore this potential.

© 2013 Elsevier B.V. All rights reserved.


7. Plasma and urine carnitine concentrations in well-trained athletes at rest and after exercise. Influence of L-carnitine intake.
Nüesch R1, Rossetto M, Martina B.
Author information
Abstract

L-carnitine is essential to cellular energy production mainly because of its acyl- and acetyl-carrier properties. Athletes commonly take L-carnitine, which is thought to improve exercise performance. There are no reports on carnitine plasma concentrations and carnitine excretion in short-duration maximal exercise in well-trained athletes taking this substance. We measured plasma and urine carnitine concentrations before and 10 min after maximal treadmill ergometry in nine well-trained sportsmen with and without oral supplementation with 1 g L-carnitine. In athletes without L-carnitine intake, plasma free carnitine concentration decreased significantly from 45.2 +/- 5.3 to 41.6 +/- 5.0 mumol/l (mean +/- SD, p < 0.001) 10 min after exercise compared with baseline. In athletes with oral L-carnitine supplementation, plasma free carnitine concentration at baseline was 71.3 +/- 10.2 mumol/l and did not change after maximal exercise (71.8 mumol/l +/- 10.7 mumol/l). The elevated plasma concentration of free carnitine without decrease after maximal exercise in well-trained athletes taking L-carnitine could be important in view of the newly postulated direct vascular effects of L-carnitine in improving skeletal muscle performance.


8. The effect of (L-)carnitine on weight loss in adults: a systematic review and meta-analysis of randomized controlled trials.
Pooyandjoo M1, Nouhi M2, Shab-Bidar S3, Djafarian K4, Olyaeemanesh A5.
Author information
Abstract

This study provides a systematic review and meta-analysis of randomized controlled trials, which have examined the effect of the carnitine on adult weight loss. Relevant studies were identified by systematic search of PubMed, Embase, Cochrane Central Register of Controlled Trials and reference lists of relevant marker studies. Nine studies (total n = 911) of adequate methodological quality were included in the review. Trials with mean difference (MD) of 95% confidence interval (CI) were pooled using random effect model. Results from meta-analysis of eligible trials revealed that subjects who received carnitine lost significantly more weight (MD: -1.33 kg; 95% CI: -2.09 to -0.57) and showed a decrease in body mass index (MD: -0.47 kg m(-2) ; 95% CI: -0.88 to -0.05) compared with the control group. The results of meta-regression analysis of duration of consumption revealed that the magnitude of weight loss resulted by carnitine supplementation significantly decreased over time (p = 0.002). We conclude that receiving the carnitine resulted in weight loss. Using multiple-treatments meta-analysis of the drugs and non-pharmacotherapy options seem to be insightful areas for research. © 2016 World Obesity.

© 2016 World Obesity.


9. Effects of L-carnitine supplementation on lipid profiles in patients with coronary artery disease.
Lee BJ1, Lin JS2, Lin YC3, Lin PT4,5.
Author information
Abstract
BACKGROUND:

L-carnitine (LC) plays an important physiologic role in lipid metabolism. To date, no clinical study has been performed to examine the effect of LC supplementation on the lipid status of coronary artery disease (CAD) patients. The aim of this study was to investigate the lipid lowering effects of LC supplementation (1000 mg/d) in CAD patients.
METHODS:

CAD patients were identified by cardiac catheterization as having at least 50 % stenosis of one major coronary artery. Forty-seven subjects were recruited and randomly assigned to the placebo (n = 24) and to the LC (n = 23) groups. The intervention was administered for 12 weeks. The levels of LC, lipid profiles, and antioxidant enzyme activity (superoxide dismutase, SOD) were measured.
RESULTS:

The subjects in the LC group had significantly higher SOD activity (20.7 ± 4.2 versus 13.1 ± 2.9 U/mg of protein, P < 0.01), high density lipoprotein-cholesterol (1.34 ± 0.42 vs. 1.16 ± 0.24 mmol/L, HDL-C, P = 0.03), and apolipoprotein-A1 (Apo-A1, 1.24 ± 0.18 vs. 1.12 ± 0.13 g/L, P = 0.02) than those in the placebo group at week 12. Triglyceride (TG) level was slightly significantly reduced (1.40 ± 0.74 vs. 1.35 ± 0.62 mmol/L, P = 0.06) and the level of LC was negatively correlated with TG and apolipoprotein-B (Apo-B), and positively correlated with HDL-C and Apo-A1 after LC supplementation. Additionally, SOD activity was significantly negatively correlated with lipid profiles (total cholesterol, TG, and Apo-B) after supplementation.
CONCLUSION:

LC supplementation at a dose of 1000 mg/d showed significantly increased in HDL-C and Apo-A1 levels and a slight decrease in TG levels but no other changes in other lipids in CAD patients, and this lipid-lowering effect may be related to its antioxidant ability. Further studies should be conducted to define an optimal dose of LC for lipid-lowering in patients with CAD.


10. Effects of L-carnitine supplementation on oxidative stress and antioxidant enzymes activities in patients with coronary artery disease: a randomized, placebo-controlled trial.
Lee BJ, Lin JS, Lin YC, Lin PT1.
Author information
Abstract
BACKGROUND:

Cardiovascular disease is the leading cause of death worldwide. Higher oxidative stress may contribute to the pathogenesis of coronary artery disease (CAD). The purpose of this study was to investigate the effect of L-carnitine (LC, 1000 mg/d) on the markers of oxidative stress and antioxidant enzymes activities in CAD patients.
METHODS:

We enrolled 47 CAD patients in the study. The CAD patients were identified by cardiac catheterization as having at least 50% stenosis of one major coronary artery. The subjects were randomly assigned to the placebo (n = 24) and LC (n = 23) groups. The intervention was administered for 12 weeks. The levels of serum LC, plasma malondialdehyde (MDA), and erythrocyte antioxidant enzymes activities [catalase (CAT), superoxide dismutase (SOD), glutathione peroxidase (GPx)] were measured before and after intervention.
RESULTS:

Thirty-nine subjects completed the study (placebo, n = 19; LC, n = 20). After 12 weeks of LC supplementation, the level of MDA was significantly reduced (2.0 ± 0.3 to 1.8 ± 0.3 μmol/L, P = 0.02) and the level of LC (33.6 ± 13.6 to 40.0 ± 12.0 μmol/L, P = 0.04) and antioxidant enzymes activities [CAT (12.7 ± 5.5 to 13.1 ± 5.8 U/mg of protein, P = 0.02), SOD (14.8 ± 2.9 to 20.7 ± 5.8 U/mg of protein, P < 0.01), and GPx (20.3 ± 3.4 to 23.0 ± 3.1 U/mg of protein, P = 0.01)] were significantly increased. The level of LC was significantly positively correlated with the antioxidant enzymes activities (CAT, β = 0.87, P = 0.02; SOD, β = 0.72, P < 0.01).
CONCLUSION:

LC supplementation at a dose of 1000 mg/d was associated with a significant reduction in oxidative stress and an increase in antioxidant enzymes activities in CAD patients. CAD patients might benefit from using LC supplements to increase their anti-oxidation capacity.


----------



## AlphaMale

Elvia1023 said:


> Thank you. I can be very detailed and scientific at times but sometimes if I do something it's the total opposite! It's simply I had 500mg tabs and I was sent 1000mg ones so I just carried on taking it twice daily. I think 2000mg is a bit high. I noticed at 2000mg sometimes when going the toilet it was how do I put this... easier  I am taking a detox too but it will be the metformin. The newer tabs he sent me are 500mg so I will go back to 500mg x2 after these tabs have been used. Do you use metformin yourself? I have also a GDA my mate sent me from India so I will start them in the near future.


I love and appreciate the details and science. I remember you and I talked a lot on this forum 8 or 9 years ago- great to still see you around and at it. 
I do use metformin daily at 500mg at night- post workout or after dinner, but recently increased my carbs and hitting 500mg twice a day.


----------



## Elvia1023

AlphaMale said:


> I love and appreciate the details and science. I remember you and I talked a lot on this forum 8 or 9 years ago- great to still see you around and at it.
> I do use metformin daily at 500mg at night- post workout or after dinner, but recently increased my carbs and hitting 500mg twice a day.



I like taking my metformin before my largest carb meals. I am on low carbs now so I tend to have it post workout (and before breakfast) too as that's when I have more carbs. When I bulk I will probably be having 60-100g carbs most meals so it's timing may change. Feel free to pm me any time and thanks for posting.


----------



## Elvia1023

It could be due to a few factors but since stopping the DNP I have lost so much water. I have been the toilet for at least 10 pees today... it's like I have taken a diuretic  I did also stop a small dose of MK-677 and I am using a detox but it will 90% be the DNP. I am still trying to keep my water intake high and sodium has been high for a while too. I have been doing a slight deplete for a few days (nothing drastic) and need to up my water more which I should have done 1 week ago. I will do a mini carb load but again nothing drastic just 400-500g for a few days. Then I will drop my water in the night and get some updated pics the next day before I go away. I just like to experiment on myself from time to time.

I tried 5ml synthetine pre workout today and loved it. I had lots of energy in the gym and felt great. I did take a pre workout like I usually do but I could definitely feel a big difference. It's the first time I have ever done 5ml in one injection with synthetine. Literally no pip whatsoever and it's like I never even injected myself as my left delt feels fine. I will do the same in my right delt 2moro before I train shoulders and abs.

On Wed I trained back and tri-ceps and lifted as heavy as possible in the 6-15 rep range for all exercises. I usually rotate grips every workout for most movements to change things up. I done 4 plates a side on the low lat row with a hammer grip. 4 plates a side for lat pulldowns using a pronated grip. Some pronated medium grip cable rows that felt really good. Some db deadlifts and lower back extensions to failure. Rear delts finished with a working set on incline rear delt flyes with 26kg db's. On that day I actually started with my rear delts and moved down my back so finished with the low lat rows and lower back extensions.

On Thurs I decided I would go to the gym in the night. I got everything ready and fell asleep on the coach and woke up realizing I had missed the gym  Earlier I trained glutes, hams, lower back, inner thighs and calves. I decided to add in hams as it's not like they don't need 2 sessions per week  My workout looked like...

Warm Up on Exercise Bike for 5 mins.
Hammer Strength Glute Raises... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set with 7 plates for 9 and 10 reps for my right and left leg.
Standing Leg Curls... 2 warm up sets and 2 working sets (different weight) of approx 11 and 7 reps.
DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 1 set of 15 slow reps.
Lower Back Extensions... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 10 reps.
Hip Adductor rotated with Hip Abductor... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set for both.
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 16 reps.
Smith Machine Calf Raises... 1 rest paused set of 50 reps with 2 plates a side with hard squeezes on every rep.
Flat Bench DB Tibialis Raises... 1 warm up set and 1 working set of 24 reps.
Hanging Knee Raises... 3 sets to failure with 15 secs rest between sets.
Back and Leg Stretches.

2moro I will be training shoulders and abs and looking forward to it. Today was low carbs for every meal apart from my 1st when I had oats with almond milk and cookies and cream whey. 2moro will be lower carbs as everything will be similar minus the oat meal. Breakfast will likely be 4 whole eggs with salad and 1 piece of rye bread (15g carbs).


----------



## AlphaMale

When did you increase your metformin? It causes many to have increased urination- it can be almost ridiculous but levels off after a few weeks. If it matters and of note- I've also found it clears bloating faster. On certain compounds like drol I'll stay tight and then blow my diet and bloat like crazy, but an extra metformin and some cardio and I can drop 9lbs in an hour or a couple days otherwise.


----------



## AlphaMale

Really interested in your Synthetine experience and results, I recently met a higher level competitor that uses it and recommended it.


----------



## Elvia1023

AlphaMale said:


> When did you increase your metformin? It causes many to have increased urination- it can be almost ridiculous but levels off after a few weeks. If it matters and of note- I've also found it clears bloating faster. On certain compounds like drol I'll stay tight and then blow my diet and bloat like crazy, but an extra metformin and some cardio and I can drop 9lbs in an hour or a couple days otherwise.



Thank you for telling me as that is new info for me. Metformin is a fairly new supplement for me but I have been using it at 500mg twice daily for approx 1 month. I increased the dose very recently but not exactly sure when. I have gone through 1 strip so it must have been just over 1 week ago. Although I did miss a day of metformin 2 days ago. Metformin could have still added to things though... as did stopping 5mg mk-677 per day. It's hard to pinpoint the exact cause but I am sure dnp, mk-677, metformin and water intake all had a contributing effect. I would suspect it was mainly due to the DNP due to the timing though. I think this is the 3rd day and again today more of the same... toilet about 10 times so far 



AlphaMale said:


> Really interested in your Synthetine experience and results, I recently met a higher level competitor that uses it and recommended it.



Yes there are a few top level bodybuilders who are big fans of synthetine and have posted about it on the forums. I am sure there are many guys out there who use it to great effect. The difference when you start such a high dosed protocol is seen/felt straightaway.


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are good. I done a very short deplete and started eating more carbs today. As a result after I trained legs earlier the veins were popping out of my quads and calves. I had my gf shave my back and I shaved my upper front and I am looking decent. I couldn't really see myself before shaving  I have to do it in stages as I am so hairy. The shaver is recharging and I will carry on tomorrow. I didn't realize I never mentioned I  started letro at 1.25mg per day last week to help dry out. As a result my joints are much drier but I am still gtg. Although my shoulder was hurting a little last night after training delts. I figured go lighter with legs today but I got to the gym and felt good so pushed it extra hard and I am fine. I have one more training day before I go away so will do the same but will warm up slowly when doing chest. 

I know I trained legs hard earlier because I was sick outside the gym afterwards. Although that was mainly due to eating too close to training. Just adding another thing I do to change things up (apart from foot position, rep speed, reps etc) is on machines I change the setting so it can just alter the position slightly. I done this today with the standing leg curl and horizontal leg press. My leg workout looked like...

Warm up on exercise bike for 5 mins.
Leg Press Calf Raises... 3 warm up sets then 3 working sets with 15 secs rest between sets.
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Raises... 2 working sets of 30 rest paused reps.
Standing Leg Curl... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of approx 7 reps and 7 partials for both legs.
Horizontal Leg Press... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Leg Press... 1 working set of 50 rest paused slow reps with 5 plates a side. I could probably do this in 1 go if rested but I walked over straight from the hoz leg press and started. I was failing on just over 20 reps so this was a killer... legs shaking badly.
Leg Extension... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 9 reps with 8 partials.
Leg and Back Stretches.

Yesterday I trained delts and again pushed it hard...

Warm Up with db's
DB Lateral Raises... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 10 reps. Super strict form with straight arms so the weight was not that high for these.
Shoulder Press... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set with 3 plates a side for 7 reps.
Barbell Upright Rows... 1 warm up set and 1 working set of 9 reps.
Cable Front Raises lying down on the cable row machine... 1 warm up set and 1 working set of 10 reps.
Lateral Raise Machine... 1 warm up set and 1 working set of 8 reps.
20kg plate Shrugs... 1 working set of 100 rest paused reps. Great way to end my workout. Good slow form so I had to rest a few times to get to 100 reps.
Back Stretches.

My lower back has been a bit sore recently so I am going to take it easier on lower back extensions. I recently started doing them on a machine too and using teh full weight rack and it's probably too much for my crap lower back. Although even if I do higher rep pump stuff that won't be much different either 

I have started doing all my meat shopping in France as it's 1/3 of the price for most chicken/turkey and about 1/2 for beef. I ate through my supply so defrosted 4 chicken breasts earlier. So tonight 4 meals have been 1 chicken breast with broccoli and I have changed the carb source for each. So the 4 have been jasmine rice, brown rice and quinoa, lentils with carrot and onion and the last will be quinoa alone. Most of them are about 50-60g carbs but the lentils about 35g. 

I had 3ml synthetine before the first meal tonight. Then 1000mg metformin before the 2nd meal and will have 25mg avar and 20mg proviron before my next. My daily dose is 75mg avar and 60mg proviron. Test is still at 40mg per day and mast I have upped to 40mg per day from last night. My other meals today consisted of oats with cookies and cream protein powder and chia seeds plus pre workout was steak with quinoa and rice.

Synthergine has been 6ml per day as I want to protect my liver from everything and also because I know I will be drinking when I go to Dublin.


----------



## Elvia1023

After training legs and shaving most of my upper body I noticed my delts were looking much more separated. I took a pic so will post it now. I will post proper updated pics in 2 days. This is without a pump and no tricks like I have planned in 2 days such as carbing up, dropping water, synthelator and tadalafil.


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are good apart from letro drying out my joints. I did use it to dry me out so I can't complain  I still went for it in the gym though and I am feeling good now. Although yesterday my right knee was hurting bad especially when my leg was bent. I didn't sleep so that's wouldn't have helped with recovery. My shoulders were also sore after pushing it in the gym too. I bought some voltaren gel (literally bathed myself in it ) and had a good nights sleep and the difference was huge in the morning. Everything feels fok now so it was mainly just temporary inflammation etc. I did think about going lighter tonight but just decided to push it again as it's my last day training before I go away. I trained more than usual and done back, chest and arms in a longer session. Still DY principles but just more volume due to the added body parts. I won't go through the whole workout but here are a few things that stood out.

Flat Bench with 3 plates a side for 7 reps.
Incline Press on plate loaded machine with 3 1/2 plates a side for 4 reps on my working set.
Seated Cable Row with full weight rack for 9 reps and a few partials.
Lat Pulldown with full weight rack for 12 reps and a few partials.
Incline Bench Rear Delt Riases with 30kg db's for 12 reps and a lot of partials.
Machine Lat Row with 4 plates a side for 12 reps.
Arms was mainly moderate weight but fast paced so minimal rest so nothing really stood out just hard work but not due to any major big lifts.

Meals have been lean protein and easily digested carbs. Although I did eat out with my gf before and it was fine just far too much protein. Not good as it just unnecessarily distends the waist. I did make sure to wait a while before eating again just to allow things to digest. Not a good move but my waist is looking ok now so nothing major. Here is a pic of the meal and the plate was huge and about 70% protein.


----------



## Elvia1023

Operation Vascularity has begun!

Rice cakes and honey with 5ml synthetine 

Done in one shot in my delt with no pip whatsoever. I done one yesterday in the other delt and no pip whatsoever. These 5ml syringes are very useful.


----------



## Elvia1023

Lot's has happened since my last post. I will post some updated pics after this post. I went away to Dublin and that involved lots of drinking and bad food. Then back to Liverpool to spend time with my family and just more of the same. I think I have ate out (pretty much all bad stuff) at least once  everyday for about 2 weeks. I remember having fish and chips then 1 hour later going for a meal with my family and getting another big meal with dessert. I think about 6 chinese meals, carveries, dominos pizza, chocolate, cheese, cereal etc. I have a had a few 5000 calorie feasts in those 2 weeks too.

I came off my cycle before leaving so when I got back I started my pct and currently 7 days into that. I didn't go the gym for 10 days but been twice recently and will be going eod from now on. Training will be similar and lifting as much as possible but for higher rep ranges. So no more 5 reps bench press and everything need to be at least 10 reps. Before bulking I will likely have a deload period were everything is approx 20 reps. I will clean up my diet now and just eat a balanced healthy diet with some treats for the next 2 months or so. Then I plan to start a mini diet to prime my body for when I bulk next.

All I am using at the moment is 4ml synthergine and synthepure for synthetek products. My eyes were looking a bit glazed when coming back and I left it for a few days and the same. So I started 4ml synthergine per day and within 2 days they are bright white. Obviously the longer I use it the better and I plan to follow a healthy diet with some useful supplements added in. Even when I bulk next I am going to stay off oral aas for at least 8 weeks into the cycle. 

I am also using tamoxifen, clomid, metformin, royal jelly, fish oil and a multi vitamin. I plan to add in citrus bergamot, vitamin d, vitamin c and some curcumin.

When I begin my bulk I will start a new log and just go for it. My plan is to just focus on the basics but utilize a very smart training program. Everything will be progressive and I hope to get to my strongest ever in most lifts. I am thinking test, npp and primo with no orals. Maybe some hgh and slin. Just the basics to keep my appetite and well being up. Nothing that basically makes me feel like crap, toxic and lowers my appetite. Lots of good food and very heavy training. I want to put on at least 40 pounds and still be fairly lean at the end of it.


----------



## Elvia1023

Here are a few pics from before I went away. 6ft 2 haven't a clue what I weigh.






I have never liked my back (so very rarely post pics of it) due to some scaring which could have easily been prevented. Plus my arms look shit for some reason but here you go...






It's hard as I have very long legs but they are slowly improving and will continue to do so...


----------



## Elvia1023

This is me after I came back from my trip of Guinness, Cognac and crap food. Fuller but fatter


----------



## BigBob

Oh ya. Real fat bro.  
Looking good.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvia1023

BigBob said:


> Oh ya. Real fat bro.
> Looking good.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



Obviously not fat there but trust me you didn't see me breathing out a few days later.... looked about 7 months pregnant


----------



## Elvia1023

I plan to start a new bulking log and really go for it but now just maintaining the best I can. I have no sex drive at all which is annoying but only temporary. I blasted and cruised for well over a year so no surprise really. I am still on 20mg nolvadex but will taper that to 10mg and come off after 6 more days. My strength is fine and I feel good just no sex drive at all. I can perform sexually just fine but the problem is I just don't want to 

Training has been great. I was doing eod but have done 2 on 1 off 2 on now. Earlier I barbell pressed 3 plates a side for 6 reps then 3 assisted which is still decent for me so strength is still there. I am still lifting like I have been as I wanted to maintain strength the best I could in order to maintain muscle. I did say to myself for working sets pick a weight I will fail at about 10 reps or over for all exercises just to avoid any issues. Last month I done the same but also some lower rep stuff. However this week I have pretty much pushed it and added in some lower rep stuff too.

I did go away and eat crap for 2 weeks and it really did show. But since getting back on plan I am maintaining well and my stomach has come down. I was going to post last week but didn't. Basically my first leg day back I pushed it like every other day. I literally couldn't walk properly for 5 days... probably the worst my legs have ever been. 

My diet is relaxed but decent. Most of my meals yesterday were meat with jasmine rice to give an example. However I am also having some treats but nothing really bad. A good example is my last meal I just had... you need to try it  A bowl of oats made with milk with chocolate peanut butter whey, banana pieces and 1 tablespoon of nutella mixed in. Before I start bulking I will do a mini diet for 1-2 weeks.

The health supplements I am using are synthergine, metformin, multi vitamin, fish oil, royal jelly and cherry extract. I did have a few more on the way but customs sent the parcel back so I guess they will have to wait  Nothing major just some lycopene, citrus bergamot, digestive enzymes etc.

I am excited to really go for it and just push the food and the training. When I bulk I will do morning cardio some days to give me a good boost and keep my body running as efficiently as possible. I am gonna do a big syntherol cycle and get my arms over 20 inches. I will probably start at 400mg test e, 400mg npp and 400mg primo e. Then as I progress move up 100mg of each at a time. I will probably end at 700mg (100mg ed) of each per week. No orals for the first 8 weeks but slin and hgh should be used during my cycle too. HGH will be dosed at 5IU per day and slin just standard doses such as 10IU twice per day 3 days per week. My the end of it I want to be 40 pounds heavier and still relatively lean with 2 inches added to my calves and arms


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are really good. I am feeling decent and my sex drive seems to have increased. Although I am training more than my initial plan of eod as I simply love training so much. I figured my hormones are messed up so eod would be best to allow recovery. I feel good but my body has been taking a beating so I am going to force myself to have a day off 2moro. I just trained legs so I probably won't be able to walk 2moro anyway 

Yesterday was back and I was getting 4 plates a side for approx 10 perfect reps on machine rows. I had a great session and really tried focusing on my lats. I finished off with some lower back extensions then stretches. I always use a rumble roller after training back. I actually cracked my own back using the rumble roller post training which felt good!

Earlier I trained legs and more of the same. Heavy working sets for everything. My workout looked like...

Glute Extensions... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of approx 12 reps for each side.
Leg Press Calf Presses... 4 warm up sets of 20 reps then 4 working sets of 12-6 reps with minimal rest in between.
Standing Leg Curls... 3 warm up sets then 2 working sets for each side of 6-8 reps with about 10 partials.
Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 1 warm up set with 1 plate a side but my lower back did not feel right so I left it at that.
Hip Adductor... 4 warms up sets of 20-15 reps with literally 5 secs rest between sets. Then 1 working set of about 15 reps.
Hip Abductor... 3 warm up sets of 20-15 reps with about 5 secs rest between sets. Then 2 working set of about 15 reps... that last set about 10 reps were assisted.
Horizontal Leg Press... 2 warm up sets then 1 working set of 18 reps (brutal).
Leg Extensions... 2 fast warm up sets and 3 working sets. I was using static holds every 3rd rep. For the final set I done about 12 reps (4 static holds) then about 10 partials (leaning forward on the partials).
Back and Leg Stretches.

I was going to start syntherol in my calves now whilst I am off. I am just going over everything but will post about it if I decide to start. Although it has been nice not having to inject anything recently but I am eager to start it. My first goal is 19 inch calves then I will go from there


----------



## gh0st

19 inch calves? 
i see ppl at the gym who stive for 19 inch arms lol


----------



## Elvia1023

Training has been good but my recovery is definitely way down so I have had 2 days off. My joints are also hurting but I guess that's a byproduct of going completely off. Literally my knees hurt after legs, elbows after arms and shoulders after pressing. Plus I have had the same pain on and off in my middle trap on the right side for awhile. The best thing for it is regular massage/art. That's too expensive over here so I will do more rumble/foam rolling with the occasional professional massage. I probably didn't help matters trying to go really heavy with behind the neck smith presses the other day 

Apart from my body falling a part I am actually quite good. Although I need to get in a better sleeping routine... I guarantee no one has a more messed up routine than me 

Today I will train legs I just need some food in me first. I am thinking higher reps but I will see how I feel once I start training. HYDE will be the preworkout of today so it's going to be intense as usual.

I have 4ml synthelator left from one time I took 6ml. Therefore I will be using 2ml before 2 workouts in the next week. I was going to do it today but I will probably leave it for a few more days. I will most likely do it before training chest, back and arms. I have done it before all body parts and the pumps and vascularity increase is insane even at 2ml. That's another thing I have noticed that's gone down recently... pumps in the gym... even with pre workouts, sodium, carbs and water etc in me.

The reasoning for me coming off was simply a mental break from everything. I wanted to see how I would be after being on for so long. Health is always a concern but that didn't factor into things. Moreover, I never plan to go "natural" for an extended period so regaining high natural test is not a concern for me. So I have decided to restart things a bit sooner than the New Year. Even if I had started when I planned I still wouldn't have fully recovered. Anyway I just ordered some aas and will start once I have it. I will continue blasting and cruising (100-150mg) in 2017. 

My cycle will start at 100mg primo e and npp eod and test e at 250mg twice weekly. So that will be a total of 1.2g. I will gradually up the dose as I go a long. My max dose will probably be 100mg npp and primo e ed with 750mg test e per week so 2.15g total. I am hoping to also add in some hgh and slin during my cycle. If I do it will be 5IU HGH per day (2.5IU x 2) and 10IU slin pre workout but I may change that as I go along. LR3 is a fantastic peptide so that will likely be added sometime in my cycle too. Perhaps a SARM too but that will all come much later.

Syntherol will be started in my calves and I will go from there. I will start at 0.5ml and quickly move up to 1ml injs and probably go up to a max of 2ml injs in 4 spots eod for at least 1 month before starting a maintenance program.


----------



## Elvia1023

Leg training was great on Thurs and I pushed it hard. I missed out any movements or foot placements that directly effected my sore hip. I think I forgot to mention my left hip has been quite bad for about 1 week too... add that to the list  

On Friday I had a rest day and yesterday I trained chest and tri-ceps. Not sure why but I ended up training a long time which I haven't done for awhile. Lots of pressing movements using different angles and hand grips. I decided to leave heavy barbell work out as my shoulder was still bad. I started with incline then flat db presses. I only went upto 28kg db's and utilized very slow negatives (over 5 seconds) and had 15 deep breaths rest in between sets for a total of 5 sets for both. I also used hammer grip machine presses and narrow pronated grip presses too. I don't usually do that many pressing movements but I added in a lot of volume just because it felt right at the time. I have felt really good since just my left hip is giving me issues when when just walking. Post workout I had a treat and ordered duck with pineapple in a chinese restaurant.

I am feeling really good today but I have been feeling like complete crap most of the last week. Having the testosterone of a 92 year old woman is definitely not the best for ones well being. 

I plan to do a short detox soon just to help cleanse my body. Nothing drastic but just a mainly liquid based diet for 3 days with lots of fruit, vegetables and herbs in the form of smoothies and hot teas. After the detox I will carry on with a mini diet just to help trim any fat I have put on over the last few weeks before I start my blast.

Even now I have similar smoothies and they will always be a big part of my nutrition plans in the future. Currently I am having 2 synthepure fruit smoothies per day. So I get the protein I need but also a mixture of useful ingredients. Vegans could use Hemp or pea protein in these shakes. Earlier I had...

1 scoop of synthepure whey isolate
1 Apple 
1 Kiwi
Frozen Berries (Blueberries, Blackberries, Raspberries and Redcurrants)
Mache Leaves
Raw Cacao Powder
Chia Powder from organic chia seeds
Almonds
Acai Berry Powder
Water







(pic taken before mixing then adding extra ingredients)

I will train back and bi-ceps later and really looking forward to it


----------



## Elvia1023

I have started going to an organic shop over the border and it is great. It's quite expensive (same as normal shops here) but I don't mind paying extra for quality products. I bought chia powder, cacao powder, almonds, almond flour, dates from iran, herbal teas, quinoa/chocolate cereal, orange juice and organic eggs. They had milk but the name was different and I had no access to a translater so just bought 2. I have been using it and I like it but it tasted very creamy. Anyway I just realized it's actually raw milk which is a first for me. I often hear many US guys go on about raw milk and how it has been banned in various states. So I will be stocking up on that each time I get a chance.

It's not too long since I had oats, banana and chia seeds mixed with raw milk and Dynamik Prey chocolate cheesecake whey. I will have a smoothie like the one above then head to the gym. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

Training was great and lasted awhile. I didn't give it much thought but just been going on feel and as a result most of my workouts in the last week have been longer. I want to lose a little bit of fat I have put on since being off so I like longer sessions so I burn more calories. I will go back to 1 hour max training in the near future though. I trained back, bi-ceps and abs for about 2 hours. My energy started fading about 90 mins in so I finished with some abs and back stretches plus foam/rumble rolling.

I am pleased as I done 2 plates a side rack pulls. That is only light but for my lower back that's huge weight. I done 3 sets of 10 slow reps with that weight after warming up with the bar, 10kg, 20kg and 30kg a side. I tried to use different grips for all back movements so played about with grip type and also width. I started with rear delts and went up to 22kg db's for incline bench rear delt flyes for 15 reps. I got 14 reps (plus about 5 partials) with 4 plates a side on lower back rows. The full weight rack on lat pulldowns using a wide and medium grip. I also done some machine lat pulldowns seating forwards and backwards on the seat as well as using a hammer grip too. Some pronated medium width grip cable rows too. I ended on the lower back extension machine doing about 4 sets. 

Bi-ceps was fast paced and a few supersets. I started with some cable work and rope hammer curls. I done 2 sets of heavy (perfect form) db curls near the end with 22kg db's. I finished on the preacher curl machine with a heavy set and a static hold. I tried to hold the weight up as long as possible... lasted about 60 secs after a set of 15 fast reps.

Abs was some decline situps with a 10kg plate and once I failed I used just my bodyweight. I finished with some hanging knee raises but couldn't get many reps as I was destroyed.

I have actually felt great today. My libido is still low and my body is falling apaert but mentally I am gtg. Well I nearly injected a sust amp last night but I didn't  I only have about 6 amps so I would be stupid to start now... I was tempted though 

I have just decided I am going to start my syntherol cycle on Saturday  So I will start off aas so that should be interesting. I will start it in my calves and will train them at the start of every workout. I want 19 inch calves by the New Year


----------



## Elvia1023

I am well rested and feeling good. For breakfast I had some quinoa and chocolate cereal with 4 whole eggs coocked in coconut oil. I just had a synthepure smoothie for my pre workout meal...






That included 1.5 scoops of synthepure whey isolate, 1 gala apple, 1 kiwi, 1/2 avocado, broccoli, mache leaves, oats and berries (blackberries, raspberries, cherries and blueberries). I forgot to put my raw cacao powder he picture but I added a tablespoon of that to the shake.

Time to train legs


----------



## Elvia1023

I have felt great all day and earlier I got ready for the gym and had 1 scoop of Yeah Buddy pre workout and left. I live about a 5 min walk max from the gym and getting the bus is usually slower than walking. I was talking on my phone and saw the bus so just got on. Over here you buy tickets in the street and it was there so I just got on. It's only 2 stops so I figured no problem. 1 stop goes and the conductor got on and I never noticed as I was chatting on my mobile  I could of just got off if I had noticed. Anyway a $140 fine  Plus the guy took about 20 mins writing the ticket and I was stood there pissed off with my pre workout in full effect just wanting to go. That ruined my mood for a bit but I got to the gym and figured you can't change the past so got back in the zone and had a great workout. Another long session of about 2 hours. 

I won't mention everything but trained legs and really pushed it. For calves I went up to 6 plates a side on the leg press. Nothing too high (2 to 6 plates)so I could do higher reps using full rom and really getting as high as possible on my tip toes and squeezing then back down with a pause in the stretched position. I done some db tibialis raises too.

Lots of volume for hamstrings including seated leg curls, db stiff leg deadlifts, standing leg curls and roman chair extensions. I also done some very heavy glute raises and then onto the hip abductor machine finishing with a massive drop set of about 80 reps. For quads I done leg press using very slow reps and static holds with moderate weight. I was made up as I done some barbell squats for the first time in ages. I only went up to 1 plate a side but they felt ok so that is a big improvement (lower back). I was doing 15 reps sets with slow negatives and pauses at the bottom so they were challenging even with the light weight. I finished with leg extensions and 15 rep sets then trying to get 15 partials too. I finished with a set of 50 reps using 3 plates. 

I ended my workout doing some machine crunches then back and leg stretches followed by rumble rolling my back, hips, quads, hams and calves.

Postwork was chicken and rice with bell peppers. Gonna have the same meal again right now. Pre bed will probably be cottage cheese with some peanut butter.

I am looking forward to starting my syntherol on Saturday. Gonna make sure I have everything in place and will include regular progress pics.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have injured myself but nothing major. I basically have 2 problem areas and nothing else... my lower back and my upper back (middle trap right centre). The later always seems to come back every few months. My lower back was the reason I couldn't squat but whenever I have a heavy bar on my back that can also bring back my upper back issues. Yesterday I only squatted 1 plate a side and it may have not been that but that night I could feel my upper back a little. 

Today I trained shoulders and felt great. I started with standing barbell presses and then some lateral raises etc. I then done a few sets of hammer strength seated presses going up to 3 plates a side. I can't even remember what I had done last but it hit me when I was just walking to start another exercise. Now I am in a lot of pain and it hurts when I move my head each side. I doubt I will be able to move head much 2moro.

I have felt this alot so it's nothing serious and I will be gtg in a few days. It just gives me the opportunity to rest before I start my bulk. I am going to get a deep tissue massage and also try and find a local specialist. It's too expensive here to go every week but I will try and go twice per month to keep me loose and help prevent any future issues. I will also be extra careful when doing squats again and I may even just go back to db or kettleball squats. I think my new gym may have a hack squat so I can abuse myself on that when I join. 

So my plan for the next few days is just to rest my body so I am gtg for Monday. I am definitely looking forward to adding in some nandrolone as I know that will make my body feel much better.

2moro I will start with a whole food meal but will do a mini detox with smoothies and herbal teas after that. Syntherol will still be started on Saturday


----------



## Elvia1023

I have postponed things for a few days simply because of my trap injury. I have been in bad pain the last few days and unable to move my head much. It's worse than I thought it would be as I was hoping I would have recovered by now. Once I am recovered I will start my new log and begin in my quest for gaining 40 pounds. 

Yesterday I had a detox day and will do the same today. I haven't been the gym and just plan to recover as fast as possible. I was thinking about training just calves today because I am bored just sitting about doing nothing this w/e.

I am still on nothing so that won't be helping my recovery. I should have my bulking cycle very soon and will start it straightaway. Syntherol will be started the first day back I am training.


----------



## Elvia1023

I ended up training tonight as my shoulder felt a little better and I was fed up of doing nothing. I decided to train legs but just using machines and nothing were I had weight on my shoulders/back or carrying db's. I started with calf presses on the leg press and only went up to 3 plates a side. But I was doing set after set with no more than 15 secs rest. For the final 3 sets I had about 5 secs rest between sets. I rotated different foot widths during every calf set just to change things up a little. 

For hams I done standing leg curls and roman chair back extensions making sure to really squeeze my hams. More of the same with the leg curls and not going very heavy but just doing set after set with minimal rest. I id start to do some barbell stiff leg deadlifts but my shoulder was hurting so I left it. 

Then came some hip and glute extensions followed by hip abductors. For hip abductors I lean forward sitting upright and it makes things twice as hard. Lots of sets/reps and static holds and intense sets. For quads I just done leg extensions and about 10 sets of 20 reps going up in weight every set. I ended with the full weight rack for 20 reps and 20 partials and that was painful to see the least. 

Afterwards I done various back and leg stretches. All in all a great workout and I am feeling better and my shoulder is ok. I did do some shoulder stretches during my workout. My gym has 2 arm bike cardio machines so I figured after training legs to try it out just to get my shoulders moving. I kept the resistance low and didn't stay on it long but it did help loosen me up.

Tomorrow will be an off day and hopefully my right trap carries on improving. I should be gtg very soon and will get some massage work to help prevent any future issues. As a result I will definitely be starting my syntherol cycle in the next 2 days


----------



## Elvia1023

Error


----------

